#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  سجل حضورك اليومى بالصلاة على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

## دموع القلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

سجل حضورك اليومي بالصلاة على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
الحمد لله رب العالمين وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له 
وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله اخوانى هذا موضوع واتمنى
من الجميع المشاركه حتى نتمكن من اكبر عدد من الردود جزاكم 
الله الف خير الجزاءما عليكم الا ان تكتبون 
( صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)
يلا اخواني لا تفشلوني اريد المشاركه توصل للمليون 
انا اول واحدة ببداء

صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

[frame="1 80"]*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الكريمة آسرة القلوب 

بارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع الطيب 

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

( صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)




وربنا يغفر لنا ذنوبنا برحمته ان شاء الله 

تحياتى لك

جزاك الله كل خير*  [/frame]

----------


## أدهم صبري

انا جيت 

اللهم صلي على حبيبك المصطفى ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) بعدد من صلى علية وبعدد من لم يصلي علية 

جزاك الله كل غير يا اسرة القلوب

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وربارك علىى محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك علىى محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

[frame="2 90"]*




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أختى الطيبة دموع القلب 

بارك الله فيك 

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 

وربنا يصلح الأحوال ان شاء الله 

وجزاك الله كل خير 

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اذكروا اللـــــــــــــــه يذكركم[/grade]

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]جزاك الله كل خير[/grade]





أخوك فى الله 


أشــــــ المجاهد ــــــــرف

*[/frame]

----------


## دموع القلب

صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

[frame="2 90"]*




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام 


[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اذكروا اللـــــــــــــــه يذكركم[/grade]

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]جزاك الله كل خير[/grade]





أخوك فى الله 


أشــــــ المجاهد ــــــــرف

*[/frame]

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وربارك علىى محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## أدهم صبري

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## عاشقة النرجس

::  اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وربارك علىى محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك علىى محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## الكينج أبو وليــــد

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد  

كما صليت على  سيدنا  ابراهيم 

وبارك على سيدنا محمد 

كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم 

فى العالمين  انك حميد  مجيد 

ابو وليــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد


شيخ  مسجد  منتدى ابناء مصر

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 

ربنا يبارك فيكى يا فرحة القلب 

اللهم تغمدنا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على النبى المختار محمد بن عبدالله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه
بارك الله فيك أختى الكريمة

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## الكينج أبو وليــــد

اللهم صلى وسلم  على سيدنا  محمد  افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم 


على فكرة يا دموع   ايه   علىى ده .......؟؟؟

ابو وليــــــــــــد

شيخ مسجد منتدى ابناء مصر

----------


## magic_net789

جزاكي الله خيرا 
      والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله  

                          م / ضياء عمر

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابن البلد

> اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم 
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيكى يا فرحة القلب 
> 
> اللهم تغمدنا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين


 ..................

----------


## ميادة

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد فى الاولين وصلى عليه فى الاخرين وصلى عليه فى الملأ الاعلى الى يوم الدين

جزاكم الله كل الخير*

----------


## بسمة أمل

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلى اله الطيبيين واتباعه السالكين طريقه الى يوم الدين
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه ما دامت الارض والسموات
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه افضل الصلوات وازكى التسليمات صلاة كما تحب وترضى بها عنا يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيد الخلق والمرسلين
محمد بن عبدالله النبى الأمى وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## aynad

[frame="6 80"]اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله واصحابه اجمعين[/frame]

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد فى الأولين والآخرين إلى يوم الدين وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## الكينج أبو وليــــد

اللهم  صلى وسلم  على سيدنا محمد 

فى الاولين والاخرين  وفى الملا الاعلى الى يوم الدين 

وعلى  االه  واصحابه ومن تبع باحسانه الى يوم الدين

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## زهرة العلا

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي ال محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

اللهم بارك علي محمد وعلي ال محمد كما باركت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## زهرة العلا

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي ال محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

اللهم بارك علي محمد وعلي ال محمد كما باركت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

للهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين *

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البشر وعلى آله وصحبه صلاة وسلاما دائمين إلى يوم الدين

----------


## عبد الله

لا اله الا الله 
محمد رسول الله 

صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## الكينج أبو وليــــد

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد  

وعلى اله وصاحبه وسلم

----------


## دموع القلب

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## دموع القلب

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد بن عبدالله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## amo

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## وائل الحريران

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين


وجزاك الله خير اخت دموع*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين 
سيد الخلق والمرسلين
سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## محمد شحاته

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك وانعم  على النعمه المسداه والرحمه المهداه محمد بن عبد الله عليه افضل الصلاه وازكى السلام

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## دموع القلب

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## زهرة العلا

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي ال محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

اللهم بارك علي محمد وعلي ال محمد كما باركت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

وبارك الله فيك اختي الغالية دموع القلب وجزاكي الله كل الخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## السيد يس

ان الله وملائكته يصلون على النبى يا أيها الذين امنوا صلوا عليه وسلما تسليما .



صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## FreeBird

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## كـــابر

*اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف الخلق محمد وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## amo

ا              اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام وعلى آله وصحبه ومن إتبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على حبيبك النبى وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## jeneen

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   ::  القسم حلو ....... انا مشتركة جديده  ::  لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وآل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وآل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.....آمين

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
((من سره أن يكتال بالمكيال الأوفى إذا صلى علينا أهل البيت فليقل:اللهم صل على محمد النبى وأزواجه أمهات المؤمنين وذريته وأهل بيته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد))
{رواه ابوداود عن أبى هريرة رضى الله عنه}

اللهم صل على محمد النبى وأزواجه أمهات المؤمنين وذريته  وأهل بيته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## محمد شحاته

اللهم صلى وسلم  وبارك وانعم على نبينا المصطفى عليه الصلاه والسلام

----------


## jeneen

اللهم صل على حبيبك ونبيك محمد سيد الخلق اجمعين ..... يا رب صل عليه عدد ما ذكره الذاكرون وغفل عنه الغافلون .... اللهم صل عليه عدد ما احاط به علمك وخط به قلمك واحصاه كتابك آمين

جمعنا الله بك يا حبيبنا يا رسول الله 
يا اخوتي ان المحب لمن احب مطيع فعلينا بطاعته لننال شفاعته ::   ::   ::

----------


## jeneen

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه اجمعين آمين

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .*

----------


## محمد رفعت

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## jeneen

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه اجمعين آمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على رسولك الكريم وعلى آله وصحبه ومن إتبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
وعلى اصحاب سيدنا محمد وعلى ازواج سيدنا محمد
وعلى ذرية سيدنا محمد وسلم تسليما كبيراااااااااااااااا


اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد................

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد 
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اجمعين..........*
 ::

----------


## محمد شحاته

اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف خلقك نبينا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## زهرة حزينة

*اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم .. و على آله و صحبه و من أتبع هداه و سار على نهجه الى يوم الدين*

*زهــــــــــــــرة حزيــــــــــــــــنة*

----------


## jeneen

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه الطيبين الطاهرين امين

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .

----------


## DALAL

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
صلاة وسلاماً متلازمين متواصلين متلاحقين إلى يوم أن نلقاه 
بعدد كمال الله وكما يليق بكماله 
حق قدره ومقداره بالقدر الذى يرضيك عنا 
و حتى لا يبقى عليه من الصلاة شىء*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد بن عبدالله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه

----------


## زهرة حزينة

*صلى اللــــــــــــــــه عليه و سلم**زهــــــــــرةحزيــــــــــنة*

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلاة وسلام دائمين متلازمين إلى يوم الدين

----------


## زهرة حزينة

*عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام*

*زهـــــــرةحزيــــــــنة*

----------


## التجمع اليمني

صلى الله عليك وسلم يا علم الهدى

----------


## التجمع اليمني

قال الله تعالى؛(إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي، ياأيها الذين أمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما)،
قال البخاري، قال ابو العالية؛ صلاة الله تعالى؛ ثناؤه عليه عند الملائكة وصلاة الملائكة الدعاء،

وقال ابن عباس؛ يصلون؛ يبركون، أي يباركون، والمقصود من هذه الأية كما ذكر لنا إبن كثير رحمه الله في تفسيره، إن الله سبحانه وتعالى أخبر عباده بمنزلة عبده ونبيه وحبيبه عنده في الملأ الأعلىن بأنه يثني عليه عند الملائكة، وإن الملائكة تصلي عليه، ثم أمر تعالى أهل العالم السفلي بالصلاة عليه، ليجتمع الثناء عليه من أهل العالمين،

في هذه الأية يأمرنا الله ان ندعو للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ونصلي عليه، لا أن ندعوه من دون الله، أو نقرأ له الفاتحة، كما يفعل بعض الناس،

أفضل صيغة للصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هي ما أعلمها لأصحابه حين قال لهم؛(قولوا اللهم صلي على محمد، وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم، وآل إبراهيم، إنك حميد مجيد، اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما باركت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد)،

هذه الصلاة وغيرها من الصلوات الواردة في كتب الحديث والفقه المعتمدة لم تذكر فيها كلمة(سيدنا)، التي يزيدها الكثير من الناس، علما بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سيدنا، ولكن التقيد بكلام الرسول واجب، والعبادة مبنية على النقل لا على العقل،

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم؛(إذا سمعتم المؤذن فقولوا مثل ما يقول، ثم صلوا علي، فإنه من صلى عليه صلاة صلى الله عليه بها عشرا، ثم سلوا الله لي الوسيلة، فإنها منزلة في الجنة، لا تنبغي إلا لعبد من عباد الله، وأرجو أن أكون انا هو، فمن سأل لي الوسيلة حلت له الشفاعة)،

ودعاء الوسيلة الوارد عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الأذان وبعد الصلاة الإبراهيمية سرا هو؛(اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة، وابعثه المقام المحمود الذي وعته)،

والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلوبة عند الدعاء لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛(إن لله ملائكة سياحين في الأرض، يبلغوني عن أمتي السلام)،

والصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مطلوبة ولاسيما يوم الجمعة، وهي من أفضل القربات، والتوسل بها مشروع عند الدعاء لأنها من العمل الصالح، فنقول؛ اللهم بصلاتي على نبيك فرج عني كربتي،،وصلى الله على محمد وعلى آله وسلم،

راجع كتاب؛ منهاج الطائفة المنصورة للشيخ محمد جميل زينو،

----------


## محمد شحاته

اللهم صلى وسلم على نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## hebaa

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله  كما صليت وباركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وآله وسلم

----------


## hebaa

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

يا جماعه اناعندي اقتراح  ؟؟

ليه نعمل صلاة على الرسول بس  ؟؟؟

ليه ما نذكرش الله  كمان فى نفس الوقت 

انا عارفه ان فيه  موضوع عن الذكر هنا فى المنتدى 

بس زيادذ الخير خيرين ومش حنخسر حاجه 

كله حسنات زياده  

هاااااا ايه رايكم ؟؟

اللـــــــم صلــــــى وسلــــــــم وبـــــارك على سيــــــدنـــــامحــــــمد وآلــــــــه , كمـــــا صليــــت على سيـــــدنـــــا  ابــــــراهيــــــــم  وآلـــــــــه وسلــــــــــم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## hebaa

اللـــهــــم صلــــــى وسلــــــــم وبـــــارك على سيــــــدنـــــامحــــــمد وآلــــــــه , كمـــــا صليــــت على سيـــــدنـــــا ابــــــراهيــــــــم وآلـــــــــه وسلــــــــــم


اللهـــــــم صلـــــى وسلـــــــم وبـــــــارك  علـــى سيــــــدنـــــا محـــــــمـــــد  عــــــدد مـــــافـى الســــموات  ومــــا فــى الأرض  وعـــــدد مـــــاذكـــــــره الـــــذاكــــــرون

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى على محمد
 وعلى آل محمد 
كما صليت على إبراهيم 
وعلى آل إبراهيم
وبارك على محمد
 وعلى آل محمد 
كما باركت على إبراهيم
 وعلى آل إبراهيم
فى العالمين
إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## hebaa

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله كما صليت وباركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وآله وسلم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## hebaa

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله كما صليت وباركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وآله وسلم[b]

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءال سيدنا محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى ءال إبراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءال سيدنا محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على المبعوث رحمة للعالمين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن إتبعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

----------


## hebaa

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله و, كما صليت وباركت على سيدناابراهيم وآله وسلم

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى  وسلم وبارك على نور الانوار
اللهم صلى  وسلم وبارك على خير الانام
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيد العالمين
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد 
وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين.......* ::

----------


## hebaa

*
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله كما صليت وباركت على سيدناابراهيم وآله وسلم*

----------


## الصاعق

*اللهم صلي أفضل صلاة على أسعد مخلوقاتك* *سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك* *ومداد كلماتك* *كلما ذكرك الذاكرون* *وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم  اجمعين
اللهم صلى افضل صلاة على اسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم عدد معلوماتك
ومداد كلماتك كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك
الغافلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــون........ز
*

----------


## color_of_nature

أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم على سيدنا وحبيبنا نبينا أبا القاسم محمد وعلى آل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين وأصحابه الأخيار وسلم تسليما كثيرا....

تحياتي
color_of_nature  ::

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى وسلم على افضل خلقك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## FreeBird

*اللهم صلى وسلم على افضل خلقك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد 
وعلى اصحاب سيدنا محمد
وعلى انصار سيدنا محمد
وعلى ازواج سيدنا محمد
وعلى ذرية سيدنا محمد
وسلم تسليما كبيرا.............*

 ::

----------


## hebaa

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله كام صليت وباركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وآله وسلم*

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## hebaa

*اللهم اجعل افضل الصلوات والتسليمات على سيد الخلق  اجمعين 
سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم يا رب العالمين*

----------


## ابن الجنوب

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله عدد كمال الله وكما يليق بكماله

----------


## physiques30

اللهم صلي وسلم سيد الخلق  و المرسلين .
  اللهم أسقنا شربة من يدي النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لا نظمأ من بعدها

----------


## physiques30

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيد الخلق و المرسلين .
اللهم أسقنا شربة من يدي النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام لا نظمأ من بعدها

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى على الحبيب المصطفى وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير خلقك النبى الأمى محمد بن عبدالله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## نـــور

*اللهم صلى وسلم على محمد واله وأصحابه تسليما كثيييرا*

----------


## hebaa

اللهم صلي وسلم  وبارك على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## amo

الهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## FreeBird

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## محمد رفعت

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله كام صليت وباركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وآله وسلم

----------


## FreeBird

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام وعلي اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك وسلم على سيدنا محمد.. عبدك ورسولك النبي الأمى وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## s_lonely

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد صلاه العبد الحائر الدي ضيع من ضيق وحرج فالتجا الى باب الكريم ففتحت له ابواب الرحمة وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم...

----------


## دموع قلبي

... اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ...









أختكم الصغيرة :
.,., دموع قلبـــــــــــــــ ::  ــــــــــــــي .,.,

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## دموع قلبي

.. اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ...



 ::  



أختكم الصغيرة :
.,., دموع قلبـــــــــــ ::  ــــــــــــي .,.,

----------


## دموع قلبي

... اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد ...




 ::  




أختكم الصغيرة :
.,., دموع قلبــــــــــ ::  ـــــــــــي .,.,

----------


## FreeBird

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## دموع قلبي

... اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..



 ::  





أختكم الصغيرة :
.,., دموع قلبــــــــــ ::  ــــــــــي .,.,

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## محمود زايد

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا  محمد وعلى ال محمد وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

 اللهم تقبل دعاءنا  وارزقنى الصلاه فى بيتك الحرام ومسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

امين يارب

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم .*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

_اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم_

----------


## الأزهري المصري

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم 

في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد بن عبدالله
 وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه

----------


## aynad

_اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي مولانا وسيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام_

----------


## Tarzan

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .... " إن الله و ملائكته يصلون على النبى * يا أيها الذين اّمنوا صلوا عليه و سلموا تسليما " 

صدق الله العظيم .... كان لابد ان ابدا بهذه الايه قبل الصلاة على النبى حتى تذكرنا دائما بمدى اهمية و فضل هذه الصلاة 

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اّل  و أصحاب سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم و على اّل و أصحاب سيدنا 

إبراهيم و بارك على سيدنا محمد و على اّل و أصحاب سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم و على اّل و أصحاب سيدنا 

إبراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .... اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا و شفع فينا القراّن و سيدنا و مولانا محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم 
فى يوم لا ينفع فيه مال ولا بنون ... أشكرك يا دموع القلب على هذا السجل المثيب جدا جدا

----------


## aynad

_الصلاة والسلام علي نبينا محمد وعلي اله واصحابه اجمعين .._

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف خلق الله سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## aynad

_اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف خلق الله سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم _

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال محمد وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف خلق الله سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال محمد وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## hebaa

للهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد كما صليت وباركت على سيدنا ابراهيم واله وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف خلق الله سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم .*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم .*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

الف صلاة وسلام على اشرف خلق الله المصطفى محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم .*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم .

----------


## amo

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## محمود زايد

*اللهم صلى وسلم تسليما كثير على اشرف الخلق( محمد) صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

الف صلاة وسلام على اشرف خلق الله المصطفى محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد 
وعلى آله وصحبه الأطهار
ما تعاقب الليل والنهار
وما أقبل ظلام وأسفر نهار 
وصلي عليه 
بعدد ماذكره الذاكرون 
وغفل عنه الغافلون
وصلي عليه صلاة 
لانرجوا منها إلا رضاك 
والفوز بصحبة نبيك 
عليه الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى  افضل صلاة على اسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما
كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير  ا

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى
اله وصحبه والتابعين له الى يوم الدين

صلى الله على محمد
صلى الله عليه وسلم
*

----------


## رشا الاموره

صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى
اله وصحبه والتابعين له الى يوم الدين*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف خلقك
سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وعلى من سار على دربه وسنته

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## محمود زايد

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق واعظمهم (محمد ) صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى اله وصحبه*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## محمد رفعت

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و نبينا و اشرف الخلق اجمعين محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد اشرف خلقك

----------


## ابن البلد

> *اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*


 *اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد*

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="7 50"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق اجمعين
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.........
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله
 وصحبه والانبياء والمرسلين والتابعين له الى
يوم الدين اجمعين.............
عدد خلقك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك
 ورضا نفسك ومنتهى رحمتك.......*
 :: [/frame]

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد*

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد*

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد*

----------


## hebaa

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله   كما صليت وباركت على سيدنا ابراهيم واله وسلم*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

اللهم صلي وسلم علي أشرف الخلق نبيك محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

السلام عليكم
يا داخل المنتدى .....صلي على النبي المصطفى
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق نبينا محمد وجميع صحبه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم علي أشرف الخلق نبيك محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم

----------


## s_lonely

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد في الاولين والاخرين وصلي علية في الملأ الأعلى الى يوم الدين.

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد عليه السلام وعلي ال وصحبه اجمعين..........*

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق والمرسلين نبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## حسام عمر

اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## تسنيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيمو على ال سيدنا ابراهيم 

وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم

تقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## الشريف محمود

*أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام* 
*على سيد الخلق و الأنام*

*سيدنا محمد  وعلى آله و صحبه أجمعين * 

*اللهم   صلي علي محمد وعلي آل محمد ،*

*         كما صليت علي إبراهيم وعلي آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ،*

*         وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد ،* 

*         كما باركت علي إبراهيم وعلي آل إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد   0*

*اللهم   اجزنا عنا محمداً ما هو أهله    ،    اللهم   اجزنا عنا محمداً ما هو أهله ،*

*                        اللهم   اجزنا عنا محمداً ما هو أهله 0*

*اللهم   صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*        أجمعين  ، عدد خلقك و رضى نفسك و زنة عرشك ومداد كلماتك   0*

*اللهم   صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*        أجمعين  ، كلما ذكرك الذاكرون و غفل عن ذكرك الغافلون  0*

*اللهم  صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  حمد عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله* 

*        وصحبه أجمعين  ، كلما ذكره الذاكرون و غفل عن ذكره الغافلون  0*

*اللهم  صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*       أجمعين  ، ملء السموات و ملء الأرض وملء ما بينهما ، وملء ما شئت من* 

*        شيء بعد مما لا يعلم علمه إلا أنت سبحانك و بحمدك 0*

*اللهم   صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*        أجمعين  ، عدد ما أحاط به علمك ، و جرى به قلمك ، و جرى به قلمك ، و أحصاه   * 

*         كتابك، ووسعته رحمتك ، و صلت عليه ملائكته و جميع خلقك 0*

*اللهم   صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*        أجمعين  ، في الأولين و في الأخريين ، و في الملء الأعلى إلى يوم الدين 0*

*اللهم  صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*        أجمعين  ، في الليل إذا يغشى ، و في النهار إذا تجلى ، وفي الآخرة و الأولى  0*

*اللهم  صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*       أجمعين  ، ما أذن مؤذن و كبر  0*

*اللهم  صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*       أجمعين  ، ما صام صائم و أفطر 0*

*اللهم  صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*       أجمعين  ، ما حج حاج و أعتمر 0*

*اللهم  صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*       أجمعين  ، ما ذكر ذاكر و أستغفر 0*

*اللهم  صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*       أجمعين  ، و آته الوسيلة و الفضيلة و الدرجة الرفيعة العالية و المقام المحمود* 

*       الذي وعدته 0*

*اللهم   أشرح بالصلاة عليه صدورنا ،  و يسر بها أمورنا     ،  و فرج بها كروبنا ،*

*         أقض بها ديوننا                 ،  و أصلح بها أحوالنا   ،  وبلغنا بها آمالنا  ،* 

*       وأنصر بها حجتنا                 ،  و أغسل بها حوبتنا   ،  و أجعلها نوراً لنا*

*       من بين أيدينا و من خلفنا و عن أيماننا و عن شمائلنا ، و من فوقنا و من تحتنا  0*

*اللهم   ارزقنا شفاعته صلى الله عليه و سلم يوم الحساب   0*

*       واحشرنا في زمرته صلى الله عليه و سلم  مع الأصحاب  0*

*       واسقنا من حوضه صلى الله عليه و سلم و الأحباب 0*

*       وأظلنا ووالدينا و المؤمنين في ظلك يوم الحساب 0*

*       وأكرمنا بمرافقته صلى الله عليه و سلم في الفردوس الأعلى*

*         بغير حساب و لا عقاب 0*

* اللهم  صلي و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه* 

*       أجمعين  ،  ما تعاقب الليل و النهار 0*

* وصل و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه أجمعين ،*

*         ما غرد طائر و طار 0* 

*   وصل و سلم و بارك وأنعم علي  عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد و على آله و المهاجرين و الأنصار 0*

*سبحان رب العزة على ما يصفون ،*
*و سلام على المرسلين ، و الحمد لله رب العالمين 0*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيمو على ال سيدنا ابراهيم 

وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## محمود زايد

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا (محمد) صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## تسنيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

الف صلاة وسلام على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وآله واصحابه الى يوم الدين

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي وسلم على الامين الصادق نبيك محمد وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين الى يوم الدين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## الصعيدي

صلوا عليه وسـلموا تسـليما
الله زاد محمــدا تعظــيمــــا
الله يعطي من يصلي عشرة
أبدا ويخلد في الجنـان مقيما
من لا يصلي لا ينال شفاعة
أبدا ويلقى في المعاد جحيما
----------------
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبيك محمد وجميع اهل بيته الى يوم الدين

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## تسنيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اللهم صلى افضل صلاه على اسعد مخلوقاتك سيدنا محمد

وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك كلما ذكرك الذاكرون

وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي وسلم على اشرف خلقك محمد  وآله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم على اشرف خلقك محمد وآله واصحابه اجمعين
اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم صلى افضل صلاه على اسعد مخلوقاتك سيدنا محمد
وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك كلما ذكرك الذاكرون
وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى آل محمد
كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد
كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم
فى العالمين.. إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="7 60"]*


صلوا على نور النبى
الفين صلاة عليك يانبى
الله الله
اللهم صلى افضل صلاة على اسعد 
مخلوقاتك سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه
وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك كلما
ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
*[/frame]

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم على حبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم... وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد .....كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم.....في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## MaY_13

اللهم صلي وسلم على حبيبك وحبيبنا محمد عدد ورق الأشجار وعدد هطل الأمطار
 ::

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل أفضل صلاة على أسعد مخلوقاتك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## بنت بغداد

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## lina

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## ماما زوزو

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على 
سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه
وجميع انبياء الله وسلم تسليما كثيرا*

 ::

----------


## تسنيم

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

اللهم صلى على سيدنا  محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ابو الفهلوه

وعليه افضل صلاه وسلام
وربنا يرحمنا

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد
اللهم سلم على سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
تسليما كثيييييييييييييييييرا
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*

----------


## محمود زايد

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق وامام الحق (محمد)صلى الله عليه وسلم وبارك على اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## s_lonely

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد في الاولين وصلي علية في الاخرين وصلي علية في الملا الاعلى الى يوم الدين.

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمدوآله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

اللهم صلي وسلم على اشرف الخلق  سيدنا محمد وآله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وسيد الخلق محمد بن عبد الله وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## Tiger Woman

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اتبعه  إلى يوم الدين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وسيد الخلق محمد بن عبد الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد..

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد..

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## العتماني

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :"إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً " صدق الله العظيم* *"اللهم صلِ على محمد، وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد". 
*

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على نبيك النبي الأمى وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*

----------


## FreeBird

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## العتماني

اللهم صلى افضل صلاة على الحبيب المصطفي  " عليه السلاة والسلام  "

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق أجمعين.. محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## FreeBird

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## العتماني

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابرهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم فى العالمين
انك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين*

----------


## FreeBird

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## Iman

صلى الله عليه وعلى آله و أصحابه وسلم

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="7 50"]*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.........
*[/frame]

----------


## FreeBird

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## FreeBird

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد .

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="7 50"]*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وجميع الانبياء والمرسلين...
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
فى الاولين وفى الاخرين.........
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
فى الملا الاعلى الى يوم الدين.......
*[/frame]

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وجميع الانبياء والمرسلين...
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
فى الاولين وفى الاخرين.........
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
فى الملا الاعلى الى يوم الدين.......

----------


## زهرة البنفسج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وجميع الانبياء والمرسلين...
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
فى الاولين وفى الاخرين.........
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
فى الملا الاعلى الى يوم الدين.......

----------


## Iman

*اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## down_usa

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا وحبيبنا وشفيعنا  محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## العتماني

اللهم صلى على الحبيب المصطفي  ( عليه الصلاة والسلم )
 اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## Iman

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه وسلم أفضل الصلاة و أتم التسليم*

----------


## ameersan05

اللهم صلي على ابى الطيب والطاهر والقاسم محمد بن عبدالله بن عبدالمطلب بن هاشم وعلى اخية ووصية وباب مدينة علمه ليث الكتائب امير المؤمنين الأمام علي بن ابي طالب وعلى سكنه الحوراء فلذة قلب المصطفى فاطمة البتول الزهراء وعلى ولديهما الأمامين النيرين سيدا شباب اهل الجنة امير المؤمنين الأمام الحسن وامير المؤمنين الأمام الحيبن .

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="7 80"]*  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
وعلى ال سيــــــــــدنا محمد
وعلى اصحاب ســـيدنا محمد
وعلى انصار ســــيدنا محمد
وعلى ازواج ســــيدنا محمد
وعلى ذرية ســـــــيدنا محمد
وسلم تسليما كـــــــثيراااااااا
*[/frame]

----------


## أشجان الليل

يااااااه يا ماما زوزو....
فكرتيني بتكبيرات العيد....
ربنا يكرمك يارب

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين ...
اللهم اجعلنى خادم لرسول الله فى الجنة ...*

----------


## العتماني

اللهم صلى على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد  " عليه الصلاة والسلام  "

----------


## ماما زوزو

[frame="7 80"]*اللهم صلى على سيدنا  محمد
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد
اللهم سلم على سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك 
على سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
والى الانبياء والمرسلين
والتابعين له الى يوم الدين


اللهم اغفر لى  ولوالديا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات
والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات
واصحاب الحقوق عليا يوم يقوم الحساب فانه
لا يف\غفر الذنوب الا الله الرحمن الرحيم الغفور

*[/frame]

----------


## النمر الاسود

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم** ربنا اتنا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار**اللهم اكفنا بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا بفضلك عمن سواك**اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك علىاشرف الخلق سيدنا محمداً النبى الامى* *وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين ومن تبعهم باحسان الى يوم الدين**وآخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله ربنا العالمين**آمين*

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابرهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله و اصحابه اجمعين ......

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## Iman

*اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على أشرف الخلق و إمام المرسلين سيدنا محمد*
*و على آله و صحبه أجمعين*

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## العتماني

اللهم صلى الحبيب المصطفي  "عليه الصلاة والسلام "اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد  كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## Abdou Basha

اللهم صل على محمد عبدك ورسولك..

----------


## aynad

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة واذكي السلام

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللصم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءال سيدنا محمد .. كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ءال سيدنا ابراهيم ..وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءال سيدنا محمد.. كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ءال سيدنا ابراهيم .. فى العالمين ..إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللصم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءال سيدنا محمد .. كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ءال سيدنا ابراهيم ..وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءال سيدنا محمد.. كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ءال سيدنا ابراهيم .. فى العالمين ..إنك حميد مجيد...

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم
وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللصم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءال سيدنا محمد .. كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ءال سيدنا ابراهيم ..وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءال سيدنا محمد.. كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ءال سيدنا ابراهيم .. فى العالمين ..إنك حميد مجيد...

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم  فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## altayb

الللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد بقدر حبك فيه وعلى آله واصحابه ومن تبع هديه الى يوم الدين

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم

... قلت أكيد أحسن مشاركه ممكن أبدأ بيها بعد ما رجعت تانى..

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ابن البلد

*اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجي*د

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## altayb

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## وائل الحريران

*السلام عليكم
اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## altayb

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## محمد سمير السحار

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين* 

*وجزاه الله عنا كل خير*

----------


## الصعيدي

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم .. وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد بعدد من صلى عليه 

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد بعدد من لم يصلي عليه

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد كما تحب أن يصلى عليه

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد كما تنبغي الصلاة عليه

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد ملئ السماوات و ملئ الأرض 

و على آله و أصحبه أجمعين

آمـــيــن*


.

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## a_1962

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## مســـــلم

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أمة الله

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اهله و صحبه و سلم* 
*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اهله و صحبه و سلم* 
*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اهله و صحبه و سلم* 
*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اهله و صحبه و سلم* 
*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اهله و صحبه و سلم*

 ::

----------


## مســـــلم

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## مســـــلم

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## سمر90000

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى إنك حميد مجيد




 ::

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صل وسلم وبارك يا الله * على الداعى الى شهادة ان لا اله الا الله
صل وسلم وبارك يا الله * واشهد ان لا اله الا الله
صل وسلم وبارك يا الله * واشهد ان محمد رسول الله
صل وسلم وبارك يا رحمن * على النور السارى فى الاكوان
صل وسلم وبارك يا رحمن * على الالف باب رحمة الرحمن
صل وسلم وبارك عليه واله يا رحمن * وباسمائك الحسنى ارحمنى يارحمن
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله 
وصحبه  والانبياء والمرسلين والتابعين له الى يوم الدين

*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## الصعيدي

*جل الذي بعث الرسول رحيما
ليرد عنا في المعاد جحيما
يا أيها المستمسكون بحبله
صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين*

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنامحمد وآل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدناابراهيم وآل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## nasa egypt

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبة وسلم

----------


## سمر90000

*( صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)*

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبة وسلم

كلام جميل قوى يا ماما زوزو....انا كمان ماما أمو ...كل سنة واحنا وكل الامهات طيبين ان شاء الله .*

----------


## مســـــلم

السلام عليكم

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبة وسلم*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*اللهم صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد بعدد من صلى عليه 

اللهم صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد بعدد من لم يصلي عليه

اللهم صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد كما تحب أن يصلى عليه

اللهم صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد كما تنبغي الصلاة عليه

اللهم صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد ملئ السماوات و ملئ الأرض 

و على آله و أصحبه أجمعين

آمـــيــن
*




.

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## yassin_adel

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## Innocent Eyes

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## اسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
\اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد

----------


## صقر الجزيزه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  



اللهم صلى  على  محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

( صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)






تحياتى لك

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## سمر90000

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا الله صل وسلم وبارك عليه يارحيم *** على الموصوف بالمؤمنين رءوف رحيم
يا الله صل وسلم وبارك عليه يارحيم *** وعلى اله كما صليت على ابراهيم
يا الله صل وسلم وبارك عليه يارحيم *** وسبحان الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا الله صل وسلم وبارك عليه يا ملك *** على امام النبيين وعلى انبياء الملك
يا الله صل وسلم وبارك عليه يا ملك *** صلاة كلما أرى الحبيب ضحك
يا الله صل وسلم وبارك عليه واله يا ملك *** والحمد لله المتعالى الملك*




> *اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبة وسلم
> 
> كلام جميل قوى يا ماما زوزو....انا كمان ماما أمو ...كل سنة واحنا وكل الامهات طيبين ان شاء الله .*


*وكل لحظة ياابنتى وامة سيد الخلق اجمعين
 بخير وصحة وسعادة ونعيم وهنا ...
لك جزيل شكرى وامتنانى...*

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ماما زوزو

*اللهم صلى افضل صلاة على اسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك
كاما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون*

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## اسيا

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وباركعلى سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ماما زوزو

*اللهم صلى على النبى الهادى البشير
اللهم صلى على النور الكامل المكمل
اللهم صلى على سيد الخلق اجمعين
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير الانام
سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه والانبياء
والمرسلين والتابعين الى يوم الدين...
*

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## Innocent Eyes

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## الصعيدي

*أكرم بخلق نبيّ زانه خلــــــــــــــــقٌ
بالحسن مشتمل بالبشر متســـــــــم
كالزهر في ترفٍ والبدر في شــــرفٍ
والبحر في كرمٍ والدهر في همــــــم

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم .. وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

 صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

عليه الصلاة والسلام 

بارك الله فيك 


ولا تنسى ذكر الله دائما 

لا اله الا الله*

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم  وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## milly

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين


زيدوا الصلاه عليه


------------------------

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## بنت شهريار

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد 
وبارك لنا فيه

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## milly

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين


----

----------


## nasa egypt

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة اجمعين
آمين

----------


## sara adel

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد*
*كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم*
*            في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*
*وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد*
*كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم*
*           في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*
*( مع العلم ان هذه هي الصلاة الابراهيمية التي يتوجب علينا*
*ان نصلي علي رسول الله بها )*
*وجزاكم الله خيرا*
*اختكم في الله / سارة       *

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد افضل الخلق واكرمه

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أمة الله

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد النبى الأمى و على اله و صحبه و سلم 
drawGradient()

----------


## انين التوبة

*اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه*

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

----------


## بنت شهريار

سلام الله وصلاته عليك يا حبينا يا رسول الله
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليك..

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله و اصحابه اجمعين*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه ليوم الدين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## milly

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين




---

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

::   
ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ 




اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ومن تبعهم بإحسان الى يوم الدين وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

يارب العالمين .

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم
في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## milly

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة اجمعين


--

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## Innocent Eyes

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة اجمعين

----------


## جوليا

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم
في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## milly

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

--

----------


## أمة الله

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم*

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## مســـــلم

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## انين التوبة

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه

----------


## جوليا

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## الصعيدي

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم
في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ـ

               اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجـه أجمعين ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين صـــــــلاة تشمل الأولين والآخرين من أمة محمد أجمعين ونحن معهم يارب العالمين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## milly

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## Innocent Eyes

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أمة الله

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد النبى الأمى و على اله*
* و صحبه و سلم*

----------


## انين التوبة

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## dr.mona shalaby

الهم صلي علي عبدك ونبيك وحبيبك ورسولك النبي الامي و علي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم
في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي ووسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## الصعيدي

الهم صل علي عبدك ونبيك وحبيبك ورسولك النبي الامي و علي آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## محمود المصري

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم
في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## الصعيدي

*صلى عليك الذي أعلاك منزلة
بين النبيين لم تدرك بحسبان
والآل والصحب والأتباع ما سجعت
وُرق الحمام على دوح وأغصان

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على حبيبك محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ــ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه تستعين ــ
 ::  
اللهم صـل وسلـم وبارك على سيـدنا محمد وعلـى آلـــــه واصحابه وأزواجه الطاهرات أجمعين ، صلاة يشمــــل 

نعيم ثوابها جميع أمة محمد ، واشملنا اللهـم برحمتــــــك 

يا أرحم الراحمين ، واجعلنا ممن ينـــال شفاعتـه يــــوم 

الــدين .

----------


## milly

اللهم صـل وسلـم وبارك على سيـدنا محمد وعلـى آلــه واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على رسولك الكريم وعلى آل بيته واصحابه.

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*عليه أفضل الصلاه وازكى السلام سيدنا ونبينا محمد خير الانام

على فكره يا جماعه أنا لاحظت حاجه ..الاخت الكريمه صاحبة الموضوع الجميل ده تم ايقاف عضويتها ....وهى اسمها(( دموع القلب))..... انا بحثت فى مواضيعها وردودها لاقيتها انسانه مهذبه جدا ومحبوبه من الجميع .....واستغربت جدا لما لاقيت عضويتها موقوفه ..يا ترى ايه السبب ..وانا واثق ان اكيد فيه سبب قوى.... ممكن بس اعرف هى عملت ايه عشان انا اتجنب عمله.... عشان ما ادخلش يوم الاقى تحت اسمى العباره القاسيه دى ((تم ايقاف عضويته*

----------


## بنت شهريار

فعلا يا توت شىء غريب
نرجو التوضيح

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على رسولنا الكريم وال بيته.

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## الاحدب

. 

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين


.

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صـلي وسلـم وبارك على سيـدنا محمد وعلـى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ســــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد
اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## milly

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

اللهم صلي علي سيد العالمين وخاتم النبيين أفضل صلاة
صلي الله عليه وسلم

----------


## الصعيدي

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الأمي وعلى آله وصحبه .. وسلم تسليما عدد ما أحاط به علمك وخط به قلمك وأحصاه كتابك .. وارض اللهم عن ساداتنا أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى وعن الصحابة أجمعين وعن التابعين وتابعيهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين

----------


## Iman

*اللهم صلى وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وسلم*

----------


## أمة الله

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم و على آل سيدنا إبراهيموبارك على سيدما محمد و على آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم و على آل سيدنا إبراهيم

----------


## الاحدب

.


اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

 
.

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*الهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الامى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما 
عدد ما احاط به علمك وخط به قلمك واحصاه كتابك وارضى اللهم عن سادتنا ابو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى 
وعلى الصحابه اجمعين وعن التابعين وتابعيهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## أم أحمد

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي حبييك محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## حسام عمر

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي حبييك محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد

----------


## الاسمرانى

[b]اللهـــــــم صــــلى وســــــــلم وبــارك عــــلى ســـــيد الخلق وعـــلى آله وصحـــبــه وســـــــلم

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صـلي وسلـم وبارك على سيـدنا محمد وعلـى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## khaled555

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على  سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## milly

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## فلك 99

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




عَنْ أبي عَبْدِ اللهِ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ رَضي اللهُ عَنْهُما أَنَّ رَجُلاً سَأَلَ رَسُولَ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم فَقال: أَرَأَيْتَ إذَا صَلَّيْتُ الصَّلَواِت الْمكْتُوباتِ، وَصُمْتُ رَمَضانَ، وَأَحْلَلْتُ الْحَلاَلَ، وَحَرَّمْتُ الْحَرَامَ، وَلَمْ أَزِدْ على ذِلكَ شَيْئاً، أَأَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ ؟ قال: "نَعَمْ". رواه مسلم 

اللهم صل على محمد و على آل محمد 

اللهم أدخلنا الجنة برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين*

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## milly

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

::  

         ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ 

الصلاة والسلام عليك ياسيدي يارسول الله محمد، صلاة 

ترضيك وتجعلنا من شفعائك يوم الدين .

----------


## ســــارة

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على النبي الأمين محمد في الأولين والأخرين

وفي الملأ الأعلى الى يوم الدين

----------


## الصعيدي

*اللهم صل على عبدك ونبيك ورسولك محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبة وسلم*

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## الاسمرانى

*اللهــم صــلى وســلم وبارك على سيـــدنا محمــد وعــــلى آل ســــيدنـا محمــــد*

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صـلي وسلـم وبارك على سيـدنا محمد وعلـى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صـلي وسلـم وبارك على سيـدنا محمد وعلـى آله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## موووووود

صلي الله علي سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين                                                                                                                                                                            بارك الله فيكم جميعا يا اخواني

----------


## ماما زوزو

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اسعد
مخلوقاتك سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه فى الملا الاعلى 
وصلى وسلم وبارك عليه الى يوم الدين...*

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صـلي وسلـم وبارك على سيـدنا محمد وعلـى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## الصعيدي

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الامى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما عدد ما احاط به علمك وخط به قلمك واحصاه كتابك وارض اللهم عن ساداتنا ابي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى وعن الصحابه اجمعين وعن التابعين وتابعيهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

::  

                    « بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين »

    اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه

أجمعين ، صلاة ترضيك وترضيه ، وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين يــارب

العالمين .

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم  وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## dr.mona shalaby

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد بحق حبك فيه وبحق الكتاب وما انزلت فيه فرج عنا يا الله ما نحن فيه ربي لا اسالك رد القضاء ولكن اسالك اللطف فيه. اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد في ألآولين والاخرين اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد الي يوم الدين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صـلي وسلـم وبارك على سيـدنا محمد وعلـى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

*« بسم الله أبدأ ثم قولي*  وأفتتح المقالة بالصلاة »* 

*  اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمـد سيد الناس أجمعين وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجـه أجمعين ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الديـن واجعـلنا معهـــــم يارب العالمين .*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعللى اله وصحبه اجمعين ليوم الدين

----------


## الصعيدي

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الامى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما عدد ما احاط به علمك وخط به قلمك واحصاه كتابك وارض اللهم عن ساداتنا ابي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى وعن الصحابه اجمعين وعن التابعين وتابعيهم باحسان الى يوم الدين

----------


## دموع قلبي

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ..*


 ::  




*اختكم الصغيرة :*

*.,., دموع قلبــــ ـــــي .,.,*

----------


## أمة الله

*اللهم صلى افضل صلاة على أسعد مخلوقاتك سيدنا محمد و سلم عدد معلوماتك و مداد كلماتك*

----------


## مســـــلم

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## vonder

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## milly

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على محمد النبى الامى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم* 

**

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صـلي وسلـم وبارك على سيـدنا محمد وعلـى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## tgred5

اللهم صلى وسلم وربارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## أمة الله

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد النبى الأمى و على اله و صحبه و سلم* 
*My Lord Send Your Pease & Pleasent To The Final Prophet & His Family & Companions*

----------


## بنت شهريار

سلامنا عليك يارسول الله..صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## دموع قلبي

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ..*


 ::  




*اختكم الصغيرة :

.,., دموع قلبــــ ـــــي .,.,*

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد*

----------


## FreeBird

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

على نبينا الكريم افضل الصلاة واذكى السلام

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## الصعيدي

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الامى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما عدد ما احاط به علمك وخط به قلمك واحصاه كتابك وارض اللهم عن ساداتنا ابي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى وعن الصحابه اجمعين وعن التابعين وتابعيهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ..*

----------


## أمة الله

اللهم صلى و بارك على اسعد مخلوقاتك سيدنا محمد و سلم عدد معلوماتك و مداد كلماتك كلما ذكرك الذاكرون و غفل عن ذكرك الغافلون

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بنت شهريار

سلام الله وصلاته عليك يا رسول الله.
صلى الله عليه وسلم..

----------


## mooooooh

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد (** عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام**)

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## مريانا

السلام عليكم


اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد

----------


## ديدي

اللهم سلم وصلى وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين.

----------


## دموع قلبي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ..


 ::  




أختكم الصغيرة :

.,., دموع قلبــــــ ::h::  ـــــــــي .,.,

----------


## عبدالحكيم

*[اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عدد خلقة وزنة عرشة * 
*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد صلاة ترضيك وترضى بها عنا* 
*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون*

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## عبدالحكيم

*اللهم صلي على من منه انفلقت الانوار وارتقت الحائق إلية اللهم احملنا على سبيلة الى حضرتك حملاً محفوفاً بنصرتك* 
*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد معدن الجود والحكم*
*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عبدك ورسولك النبي الامي وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## شاب مصرى جدا

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الاوليين و الاخريين و على آله و صحبه و سلم  
 
سبحان الله و بحمده ... سبحان الله العظيم

 ::

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على محمد كما حمل وحيك وبلغ رسالاتك وصل على محمد كما احل حلالك وحرم حرامك وعلم كتابك وصل على محمد كما أقام الصلاة وآتي الزكاة ودعا الى دينك وصل على محمد كما صدق بوعدك وأشفق من وعيدك وصل على محمد كما غفرت به الذنوب وسترت به العيوب وفرجت به الكروب وصل على محمد كما دفعت به الشقاء وكشفت به الغماء وأجبت به الدعاء ونجيت به من البلاء وصل على محمد كما رجعت به العباد وأحييت به البلاد وصل على محمد كما أضعفت به الاموال وأحرزت به من الاهوال وكسرت به الاصنام ورجعت به الأنام وصل على محمد كما بعثته بخير الاديان وأعززت به الايمان وتبرت به الاوثان وعظمت به البيت الحرام وصل على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الامى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم* 
*عدد ما احاط به علمك وخط به قلمك واحصاه كتابك* 
*وارضى اللهم عن ساداتنا ابو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى* 
*وعن الصحابه اجمعين وعن التابعين وتابعيم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## دموع قلبي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ..


 ::  




أختكم الصغيرة :

.,., دموع قلبــــــ ::h::  ـــــــــي .,.,

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## الاسمرانى

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## دموع قلبي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ..


 ::  




أختكم الصغيرة :

.,., دموع قلبــــــ ::h::  ـــــــــي .,.,

----------


## الصعيدي

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الامى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما عدد ما احاط به علمك وخط به قلمك واحصاه كتابك وارض اللهم عن ساداتنا ابي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى وعن الصحابه اجمعين وعن التابعين وتابعيهم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ــ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ــ


  اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين سيد نا محمد عليه أفضل تسليم وعلى آلـه وأصحابه وأزواجه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين يارب العالمين .

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## milly

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## بنت شهريار

الصلاة والسلام عليك يا اشرف المرسلين.

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ديدي

على نبينا الكريم افضل الصلاة والسلام وعلى اصحابه وال بيته اجمعين.

----------


## اسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
[grade="FFA500 FF6347 4169E1 00BFFF"]اللهم صلي على حبيبك المصطفى ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) بعدد من صلى علية وبعدد من لم يصلي علية [/grade]

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين.

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد*

----------


## أمة الله

اللهم صلى على محمد و على ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم و على ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد و على ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم و على ال ابراهيم فى العاملين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ماما زوزو

*
 صلى وسلم وبارك ياقدوس *** على من طهر القلوب والنفوس
صلى وسلم وبارك عليه ياقدوس *** والآل والصحب البدور والشموس
صلى وسلم وبارك عليه واله ياقدوس *** ولا اله الا الله الملك القدوس

*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## milly

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أمة الله

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على خير الأنام سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## عبد الرزاق

« بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين »

  اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه أجمعين ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين وعنا معهم يارب العالمين .

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين الى يوم الدين

----------


## شاب مصرى جدا

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد و على أله و صحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## milly

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

صلـــى وســـلم وبـــارك ياقــدوس *** على من طـهر القلـوب والنـفــوس
صلى وسلم وبــارك عليه ياقـــدوس *** والآل والصحب البدور والشموسصلى وسلم وبارك عليه واله ياقدوس *** ولا الـــــه الا الله الملـك القـــدوس :: 

جميله جدا يا ماما زوزو

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين.

----------


## الصعيدي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الامى وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما عدد ما احاط به علمك وخط به قلمك واحصاه كتابك وارض اللهم عن ساداتنا ابي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى وعن الصحابه اجمعين وعن التابعين وتابعيم باحسان الى يوم الدين*

----------


## اسيا

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد

----------


## nasa egypt

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة اجمعين

----------


## شاب مصرى جدا

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على سيد الخلق اجمعين سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على رسولنا الكريم.

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## dr.mona shalaby

[]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:" ان الله وملائكته يصلون علي النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما"
اللهم صلي صلاة جمال  وسلم سلام كمال علي افضل الخلق اجمعين وعلي آله وسلم تسليما كثيرا.اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد الذي صليت عليه قبل ان يصلي عليه احد من العالمبن.اللهم صلي عليه صلاة تزيل بها الهم والخوف والاوهام وتشفينا بها من جميع الامراض والاسقام

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

صلـــى وســـلم وبـــارك ياقــدوس *** على من طـهر القلـوب والنـفــوس
صلى وسلم وبــارك عليه ياقـــدوس *** والآل والصحب البدور والشموس
صلى وسلم وبارك عليه واله ياقدوس *** ولا الـــــه الا الله الملـك القـــدوس

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى اله الطيببن الطاهرين
يارب بحق نبيك الكريم خفف عني ما انا به الرجاء من كل الاخوة في المنتدى الدعاء لي بأن يخفف الله عني الالام وان يزيل ا لشدة التي المت بي

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيد الانبياء واشرفهم واله وصحبه اجمعين.

----------


## nasa egypt

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

صلـــى وســـلم وبـــارك ياقــدوس *** على من طـهر القلـوب والنـفــوس
صلى وسلم وبــارك عليه ياقـــدوس *** والآل والصحب البدور والشموس
صلى وسلم وبارك عليه واله ياقدوس *** ولا الـــــه الا الله الملـك القـــدوس

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على نبيا الكريم وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين.

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وىل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## شاب مصرى جدا

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه وسلم

----------


## بنت شهريار

صلاة الله وسلامة عليك يا اشرف المرسلين

----------


## دموع قلبي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم...



أختكم الصغيرة:

.,., دموع قلبــــ ::h::  ــــي .,.,

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد النبى الأمى وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## سفاح مصر

عليه افصل الصلاة والسلام .
سبحان الله وبحمده . سبحان الله العظيم .

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على رسولنا الكريم وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين.

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

صلـــى وســـلم وبـــارك ياقــدوس *** على من طـهر القلـوب والنـفــوس
صلى وسلم وبــارك عليه ياقـــدوس *** والآل والصحب البدور والشموس
صلى وسلم وبارك عليه واله ياقدوس *** ولا الـــــه الا الله الملـك القـــدوس

----------


## بنت شهريار

سلام الله وصلاته عليك يا حبيبنا يا رسول الله
صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## دموع قلبي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم...



أختكم الصغيرة:

.,., دموع قلبــــ ::h::  ــــي .,.,

----------


## محمد البنيان

[frame="1 80"]

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين 
اللهم أمين 

صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وفقك الله دوما 
أمين 


 :: 


[/frame]

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

صلـــى وســـلم وبـــارك ياقــدوس *** على من طـهر القلـوب والنـفــوس
صلى وسلم وبــارك عليه ياقـــدوس *** والآل والصحب البدور والشموس
صلى وسلم وبارك عليه واله ياقدوس *** ولا الـــــه الا الله الملـك القـــدوس

----------


## الاسمرانى

اللهــــــــــــــــم صــــلي وســــلم وبــــارك عــلي سيــــدنا محــــمد وعـــلي آله وصــحبه وســـــلم

----------


## الصعيدي

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم...*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين.

----------


## دندون

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله علي محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم

----------


## اسيا

اللهــــــــــــــــم صــــلي وســــلم وبــــارك عــلي سيــــدنا محــــمد وعـــلي آله وصــحبه وســـــلم

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على النبى الأمى محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
اللهم آمين.

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه ليوم الدين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيـدنا محـمد وعـلي آله وصحبه وسـلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## دندون

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي النبي الامي سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم

----------


## جوليا

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

( صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)

----------


## عبدالحكيم

اللهم صلي صلاةً كاملة وسلم سلاماً تاماً على سيدنا محمد الذي تنحل به العقد وتنفرج به الكرب وتقضى به الحوائج وتنال به الرغائب وحسن الخواتيم ويستسقى الغمام بوجهه الكريم وعلى اله وصحبه في كل لمحةٍ ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لك

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ 
اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه صلاة الأولين والآخرين ونحن معهم أجمعين يارب العالمين واجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين يا أكرم الأكرمين .

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أمة الله

اللهم صلى و سلم على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه  و سلم

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى و سلم على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على نبينا نبي الرحمة سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أمة الله

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## عبدالحكيم

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عبدك ورسولك النبي الامي وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أشجان الليل

حمد لله على سلامتك عبد الحكيم

اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم صلى على النبى محمد وآله وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## بنت شهريار

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليك يا اشرف المرسلين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## جوليا

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## drent67

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد البشير النذير السراج المنير

----------


## أمة الله

اللهم صلى عليى سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## isl777

الهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه

----------


## بنت البحر

اللهم صلى وبارك وسلم على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد وصحبه [quote]واجمعنا معه فى الجنه اللهم امين

----------


## جوليا

صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وآله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد

----------


## محمود المصري

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمدا النبى الامى صلاه وسلام سائرين دائرين حول عرش الرحمن طالما عرش الرحمن موجودا وبارك اللهم على اله وصحبه والتابعين الى يوم الدين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميدا مجيد

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ


الهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين ونحن معهم يارب العالمين .

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين ليوم الدين

----------


## isl777

اللهم صلى وبارك وسلم على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد وصحبه واجمعنا معه فى الجنه اللهم امين

----------


## dr.mona shalaby

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم ,اللهم اني اسالك بمعاقد العز من عرشك وبمنتهي الرحمة من كتابك وباسمك الاعلي وبكلماتك التامات التي لا يجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر وباشراق وجهك ان تصلي وتسلم علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وبارك وسلم على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد وصحبه واجمعنا معه فى الجنه اللهم امين

امين يارب العالمين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

« بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين »


اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه


وأزواجه أجمعين ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين ونحن معهم يارب العالمين واجعلنا


ممن ينالون شفاعته يوم نلقاك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد النبي الأمي وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا!

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## isl777

]اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم ,اللهم اني اسالك بمعاقد العز من عرشك وبمنتهي الرحمة من كتابك وباسمك الاعلي وبكلماتك التامات التي لا يجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر وباشراق وجهك ان تصلي وتسلم علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## damned_son

> ]اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم ,اللهم اني اسالك بمعاقد العز من عرشك وبمنتهي الرحمة من كتابك وباسمك الاعلي وبكلماتك التامات التي لا يجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر وباشراق وجهك ان تصلي وتسلم علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم


اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم 

آمين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وبارك وسلم على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد وصحبه واجمعنا معه فى الجنه اللهم امين

امين يارب العالمين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أمة الله

*اللهم صلى و سلم على سيدنا محمد و على اله و سلم كما صليت و سلمت على سيدنا ابراهيم و على ال سيدنا ابراهيم*

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## isl777

]اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم 

آمين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيد الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## طريق

*عليه أتم الصلاة والسلام ما ظللتنا طيوب سيرته واهتدينا بعاطر نفحاته*

----------


## جمال حمـدان

[frame="10 80"][poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,darkred,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="backgrounds/33.gif" border="none,4,gray" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لَهُــمَّ صلِّ على الشَّفيع نبيِّنا=ما لاحَ نجمٌ في السماءِ , وسلِّمِ
وعلى ذويه المجتبين وصحبه=والتابعين لنهج خيرِ معلِّمِ
يا قلبُ دُمْ رطِبا بذكرِ محمد=واطربْ اذا ذُكرَ الحبيبُ , ورنِّمِ![/poem][/frame] 

جمال حمدان  ::

----------


## ModyGmy

أللهم صلي وبارك على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
سبحانك أللهم إنى كنت من الظالمين
لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
... مع خالص تحياتى ...
*ModyGmy*

----------


## isl777

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## قمر الزمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*
 :: 

*جزاك الله خيراً* 
 ::

----------


## قمر الزمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*
 :: 

*جزاك الله خيراً* 
 ::

----------


## قمر الزمان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*
 ::  
*جزاك الله خيراً* 
 ::

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## جوليا

*( صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)*

----------


## دندون

صلي الله علي سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ابو عاصم

بعد الصلاة علي النبي العدنان الف صلاة وسلام نفسي أسمع رأي المصلين علي النبي فيما يحدث لورثة النبوة من العلماء الذين قال عنهم المعصوم : العلماء ورثة الانبياء .....وورد في الاثر : مداد العلماء كدماء الشهداء ....أرجو التعليق ووضع هذه الصور في مكانها لأني لا أعرف الطريقة .....هذه الصور أمام مسجد في طنطا كان العلماء يعلنوا رأيهم في الاصلاح الذي يتحدث عنه طوب الارض.....أتمني تبني هذا الموضوع الهام





























*فليرتفع صوت الأزهر*



*قوات الأمن المركزي تحاصر العلماء*



*مسيرة علماء الأزهر*



*اختطاف أحد العلماء*



*أهكذا يُعامل العلماء؟!!*



*الاعتداء على أحد العلماء!!*







*اعتقال أحد العلماء!!*



*تكالب رجال أمن الدولة على أحد العلماء*



*أهكذا يُعامل العلماء؟!!*



*الأمن يتعامل مع العلماء كالمجرمين!!*



*القبض على أحد العلماء*



*اختطاف أحد العلماء*



*ترحيل أحد العلماء إلى مكان مجهول!!*



*اعتقال أحد العلماء*



*ترحيل العلماء*



*ترحيل العلماء*



*الاعتداء على علماء الأزهر*

----------


## ابو عاصم

مش عارف انزل الصور الخاصة بضرب علماء الازهر أفيدونا أفادكم الله

----------


## ابو عاصم

محمد نبينا بنوره هادينا ................من مكة حبيبي نوره سطع بالمدينة

----------


## جوليا

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## أمة الله

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم* 
 

 ::

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## mshmsh73

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم عدد خلقك وزنة عرشك ورضاء نفسك ومداد كلماتك

 ::   ::

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## أم أحمد

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي ال محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم

----------


## ضابط شرطة

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## جوليا

اللهم صلى وسلم وربارك علىى محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وشفيعنا محمد عليه أفضل صلاة وأتم تسليم

----------


## محمود المصري

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق وسيدهم أجمعين في الملأ الأعلى إلى يوم الدين رسولك وحبيبك محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## dina_a

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمدا فى الاولين وفى الاخرين وفى الملاء الاعلى وفى عليين صلاه تليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك اللهم صلى عليه صلاه سائره دائره حول عرش الرحمن طالما عرش الرحمن موجودا وبارك اللهم على اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## mshmsh73

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين عدد خلقك وزنه عرشك ومداد كلماتك



 ::   ::

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## black girl

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## محمد كريرة

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد دائما وأبدا

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم صلى عليه فى الاولين وفى الاخرين وفى الملاء الاعلى وفى عليين صلاه تليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم اكرامك يا حنان يا منان يا ذو الجلال والاكرام

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## black girl

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## mshmsh73

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم عدد خلقك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلمات

 ::   ::

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم عدد خلقك وزنة عرشك ومداد كلمات

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه و التابعين أجمعين*  
*رضيت بالله رباَ والاسلام ديناَ وسيدنا محمد نبياَ ورسولاَ*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## black girl

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## العربى الأول

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

صلى عليك الله يا علم الهدى ** ما هبت النسائم وما ناحت على الأيك الحمائم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## دانة العرب

اللهم صلي علي سيدنامحمد وعلى آله وصحبه

----------


## المهندس الأزهرى

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد النبي الأمى وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## مريانا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعللى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صلِ على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى ءال إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## تامر خليفة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد كما تحب وترضي
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد كما هو أهل له

----------


## mshmsh73

اللهم صلى على محمد النبى الامى وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين الى يوم الدين

----------


## Ahmed_Gebally

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم*

*فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين ونحن معهم أجمعين يارب العالمين .

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أم أحمد

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## Saint-pat

بلغ العلى بكماله 
              كشف الدجى بجماله 
حسنت جميع خصاله 
               صـــــلوا عليه وآله 





*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عبدالحكيم

اللهم صلي دائماً ابداً على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه في كل وقت وحين

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عبد الرزاق

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين والأولين والآخرين سيدنا محمد وعلى آلـه وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين وعنا معهم يارب العالمين واجعلنا من شفعائه يوم نلقى وجهك الكريم يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين.

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين واجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## عبد الرزاق

اللهم صل مسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين واجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## عبدالحكيم

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## دموع قلبي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


أختكم الصغيرة:
.,., دموع قلبـــــ ::h::  ـــــــي .,.,

----------


## dr.mona shalaby

اللهم صلي افضل صلواتك علي عبدك وحبيبك محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين.

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صل مسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين واجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## بسمة الحياة

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد
وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## أم أحمد

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي ال محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم صلي علي محمد وعلي ال محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه والتابعين ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين ، صلاة الأولين والآخرين واجعلنا من شفعائه يوم نلقاك ، واشملنا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## Saint-pat

اللهم صل مسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين واله الطاهرين واجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين.

----------


## أم أحمد

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## حسام عمر

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## دموع قلبي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد 



اختكم الصغيرة :
.,., دموع قلبـــــ ::h::  ـــــــي .,.,

----------


## عاشقة الغروب

الهم سلم على خير العالمين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
وجزاك الله خيرا عنا اخت دموع

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## حنـــــان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## ghanwa

اللهم صلى وسلم على أشرف المرسلين 


 ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم صلى وسلم وربارك على محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ghanwa

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خاتم المرسلين محمد رسول الله

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*( صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أخ فى الله

( صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)

----------


## zizoYAzizo

صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم صلى صلاه كمال وجمال على نبيك ورسولك محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا الى يوم الدين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## snake

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد وعلى اصحاب سيدنا محمد وعلى امة سيدنا محمد وسلم تسليما كثيرا*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## عبدالحكيم

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عبدالله ورسوله وعلى اله  وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ma3jooga

*لا إله إلا الله محمد عبده و رسوله*

*اللهم صل و سلم و بارك على أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد و على آله و أصحابه أجمعين*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## روفيده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صلى الله على سيدنا  ومولانا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم اللهم صلى على محمد وازواجه وذريته كما صليت على ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وازواجه وذريته كما باركت على ال ابراهيمن انك حميد مجيد

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## abdou24

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اتعرف

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## روفيده

ومقيمه بمصر وممكن اتعرف بكاهلا بك انا روفيده من مصر عندى 28 سنه


> السلام عليكم 
> ممكن اتعرف

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

« بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين »

   اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين وخلق الله أجمعين صلاة ترضيك وترضيه وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما* 
*عدد ما أحاط به علمك وخط به قلمك واحصاه كتابك* 
*وارضى اللهم عن صحابته أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى* 
*وعن الصحابة اجمعين وعن التابعين وتابعيهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## muslimaangel_24

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## mshmsh73

*الهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عدد خلقك وزنه عرشك ومداد كلماتك*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## مذهلة

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على أفضل واطهر من وطأت قدماه أرضك سيدنا و حبيبنا و شفيعنا محمد بن عبدالله وعلى آله و صحبه أجمعين وعلى من اتبع هداه واستن بسنته ليوم الدين, صلاة و تسليم وبركات بقدر محبتك له يا أكرم الأكرمين....

----------


## جوليا

صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## سفاح مصر

صلي اللهم عليه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عاشقة الغروب

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وزده صلاة
وجزاكم عنا كل خير

عاشقة الغروب

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

> *الهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عدد خلقك وزنه عرشك ومداد كلماتك*


اللهم صلي على محمد

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عللا سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## farawlaia

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد النبي الأمي وعلى آله وصحبه

----------


## dr.mona shalaby

اللهم صلي وسلم علي عبدك ونبيك وحبيبك و رسولك النبي الأمي وعلي آله وصحبه و سلم

----------


## أم أحمد

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي حبيبنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عللا سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أم أحمد

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي حبيبنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## مذهلة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد أفضل الصلوات و التبريكات..

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم ما صلى أفضل صلاة وأزكى سلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبة وسلم* 
*عدد ما خلقت فى السماء وعدد ما خلقت فى الأرض وعدد ما هو خالق*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أم أحمد

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## maverick

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بسمة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد اشرف الخلق وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم فى العالمين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## maverick

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد اشرف الخلق وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## محمد رفعت

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد ( صلي الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاه وسلام سائرين دائرين حول عرش الرحمن طالما عرش الرحمن موجودا

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا أبراهيم وعلى ألِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين أنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## totatoty

"  اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد 

   وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم"

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## FalconShadow

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
 نبداء بقول (اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم)

----------


## دعاء الكروان

** 
*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلهِ وصحبهِ وسلم* 
*صلاة خالدة دائمة مباركة* 
*عدد ما خلقت فى السماء وعد ما خلقت فى الأرض وعدد ماهو خالق* 
*اللهم صلى علية بقدر حبك فيه بجاهه عندك ان تفرج عنا ما نحن فيه          اللهم أمين*

----------


## AnGeL EyEs

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## الصاعق

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد 
وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
وعلى أصحاب سيدنا محمد 
وعلى ازواج سيدنا محمد

وعلى ذرية سيدنا محمد وسلم تسليماً كثيراً*

----------


## INGY81

[SIZE="3"][/SIZE]ربنا يبارك فيك يا ايتها الاخت الكريمه[frame="9 80"]         (اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات يوم يكون الحساب)                             (الهم صلي علي محمد وعلي ال محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ايراهيم وبارك علي محمد وعلي ال محمد كما باركت علي ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم  انك حميد مجيد)              تقبل الله منا ومنكم[/frame]

----------


## Saint-pat

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*


*ليبقى الموضوع في المقدمة .. اكراما لذكر الحبيب 
 واني لاغبط صاحب الموضوع على ما ناله من الاجر والثواب ان شاء الله بسبب هذا الموضوع وببركة الحبيب المصطفى*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم

----------


## وردة النيل

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهل سيدنا كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم واهل سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين  امين

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## رشا

الهم ما صلى على سيدنا محمد النبى الامى وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم

----------


## زهرة الحنين

*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## الصاعق

*اللهم صلى افضل صلاة على اسعد مخلوقاتك .سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## بنت شهريار

صلاة الله وسلامه عليك يا اشرف المرسلين..

----------


## وردة النيل

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## دعاء الكروان

[grade="32CD32 FF1493 FFA500 00BFFF 008000"]اللهم صلى وسلم على سيـــــــــــــدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيـــــــــــدنا محمد
كــــــــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــا
صليت على سيـــــــــــــدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيـــــــــــدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيـــــــــــــدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيـــــــــــــــــدنا محمد 
كـــــــــــــــــــــــــمـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ا
 باركت على سيـــــــــــدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيــــــــــــــــدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد يارب العالميـــــــــــــــــــــــن[/grade]

----------


## الصاعق

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ــ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ــ

   اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه أجمعين صلاة تمنحنا شفاعته يوم الدين يارب العالمين

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## رشا

[frame="10 80"]الهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبة وسلم[/frame]

----------


## حسام عمر

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله واصحابه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

----------


## keliopatra

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على افضل الخلق سيدنا محمد رسول الله

----------


## الصاعق

اللهم صلى على محمد واكتب لنا شفاعته

----------


## العذراء

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله محمد

----------


## ولد مكه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


إن الحمد لله ، نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا ، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له ، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأشهد ان محمدا عبده ورسوله ، اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا وزدنا علما ، اللهم اجعلنا ممن يسمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه ، أما بعد :


فقد انتشر في العديد من المنتديات مواضيع تدعو الأعضاء الى التسبيح والتكبير ، وبعضها تدعوهم إلى أن يذكر كل عضو اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى ، وبعضها تدعوهم إلى الدخول من أجل الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقد أحببت من خلال موضوعي أن اوضح حكم الشرع في مثل هذه المواضيع ، فأسأل الله ان يعينني لإيصال هذا الموضوع بأبسط وأوضح صورة ممكنة ، إنه سميع مجيب .


من المعروف إخوتي أن الذكر الجماعي بدعة محدثة والدليل على ذلك ما ورد في الأثر عن عمرو بن سلمة .



عن عمرو بن سلمة : كنا نجلس على باب عبد الله بن مسعود قبل الغداة ، فإذا خرج مشينا معه إلى المسجد ، فجاءنا أبو موسى الأشعري، فقال أَخَرَجَ إليكم أبو عبد الرحمن بعد ؟ قلنا : لا . فجلس معنا حتى خرج ، فلما خرج قمنا إليه جميعًا ، فقال له أبو موسى : يا أبا عبد الرحمن ، إني رأيت في المسجد آنفًا أمرًا أنكرته ، ولم أر - والحمد لله - إلا خيرًا. قال : فما هو ؟ فقال : إن عشت فستراه. قال : رأيت في المسجد قومًا حِلَقًا جلوسًا ينتظرون الصلاة ، في كل حلقة رجل ، وفي أيديهم حَصَى ، فيقول : كبروا مائة ، فيكبرون مائة ، فيقول : هللوا مائة ، فيهللون مائة ، ويقول : سبحوا مائة ، فيسبحون مائة .
قال : فماذا قلت لهم ؟ قال : ما قلت لهم شيئًا انتظار رأيك وانتظار أمرك .
قال : أفلا أمرتهم أن يعدوا سيئاتهم ، وضمنت لهم أن لا يضيع من حسناتهم شيء ؟
ثم مضى ومضينا معه ، حتى أتى حلقة من تلك الحلق ، فوقف عليهم ، فقال : ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون ؟ قالوا : يا أبا عبد الرحمن ، حَصَى نعد به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح .
قال : فعدّوا سيئاتكم ، فأنا ضامن أن لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء . ويحكم يا أمة محمد، ما أسرع هلكتكم ! هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم متوافرون ، وهذه ثيابه لم تبل ، وآنيته لم تكسر ، والذي نفسي بيده، إنكم لعلى ملَّة أهدى من ملَّة محمد ، أو مفتتحوا باب ضلالة. قالوا : والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ، ما أردنا إلا الخير . قال : وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه .
إن رسول اللَّه صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا أن قومًا يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم. 
وأيم الله ما أدري ، لعل أكثرهم منكم ، ثم تولى عنهم . فقال عمرو بن سلمة : رأينا عامة أولئك الحلق يطاعنونا يوم النهروان مع الخوارج.
{أخرجه الدارمي وصححه الألباني، انظر السلسلة الصحيحة 5-12}




من هذا الأثر يتبين لنا إنكار عبدالله بن مسعود - رضي الله عنه - لفعل الجماعة الذين جلسوا يذكرون الله ذكرا جماعيا ، وسبب إنكاره واضح فقد احدث هؤلاء بدعة جديدة لم تكن على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولم يفعلها الصحابة - رضوان الله عليهم - أبدا .

وقد أفتى الكثير من علماء المسلمين بحرمة هذا العمل وأنه من البدع المحدثة ، اقرأ معي الفتاوى التالية :

http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_2745.shtml

http://www.ibnothaimeen.com/all/noor/article_811.shtml

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/last_resault.asp?hID=4283

http://www.binbaz.org.sa/last_resault.asp?hID=2962

وهذي فتوى لتوضيح الامر
افتتاح المنتديات بالتهليل والتكبير 
المجيب د. رياض بن محمد المسيميري 
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية 
التصنيف العقائد والمذاهب الفكرية/البدع والمحدثات/بدع الأذكار والأدعية 
التاريخ 7/9/1424هـ 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته. أما بعد:
نلاحظ في كثير من المنتديات مواضيع يبدأ العضو الأول بقول سبحان الله، والثاني: الله أكبر، وهكذا يستمرون في التسبيح والتهليل في كل مرة يتم الدخول إلى المنتدى.
فما الحكم في ذلك بارك الله فيكم؟.




الحمد لله.
وعليكم السلام ورحمة والله وبركاته. وبعد:
فالذي أراه أن هذا العمل من قبيل الذكر الجماعي البدعي، بل ربما كان من اتخاذ آيات الله هزواً. نسأل الله العافية. والله أعلم.




وهذه فتاوي أخرى في نفس الموضوع تم نقلها من احد المنتديات

الفتوى الأولى :-
-------------
السؤال: 
-------

أريد فتوى مستعجلة - جزاكم الله خير – في هذا الأمر.. 

في إحدى المنتديات وضعت إحداهن هذه المشاركة "سجل حضورك اليومي بالصلاة على

سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أريد أن أعرف ما حكم ذلك.. هل هذا من الدين؟ 

فأنا أخشى أن يكون ذلك من البدع، وجزاكم الله خيرا.


الفتوى وهي تخص الشيخ محمد الفايز 
-------------------------------------

سؤالك قبل مشاركتك أمر طيب تشكرين عليه؛ إذ كثير من الأخوات تفعل

الأمر ثمَّ تذهب للسؤال عنه. 

أمَّا عن السؤال؛ فإنَّ مثل هذا المطلب، وهو جمع عدد معين من الصلاة والسلام على

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر حادث، لم يكن عليه عمل المتقدمين من الصحابة والتابعين

ومن بعدهم، ثم لا يظهر فيه فائدة أو ميزة معينة. 

فإن قيل: إنَّ فيه حثاً للناس لفعل هذه السنة العظيمة، فيقال: بالإمكان حثهم ببيان فضل الصلاة على

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا بهذه الطريقة. 

وإني أخشى أن يكون وراء مثل هذه الأفعال بعض أصحاب البدع، كالصوفية ونحوهم،؛ فينبغي الحذر

من ذلك. 

وبكل حال.. وبغض النظر عمَّن وراء ذلك؛ إلا أن هذا الطلب مرفوض لما ذكر. 

أسأل الله أن يعمر قلبك بالإيمان، وحبّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يرزقك العلم النافع

والعمل الصالح، وجميع فتياتنا المؤمنات.. آمين.

http://www.islamtoday.net/questions...nt.cfm?id=26939

الفتوى الثانية :-
---------------
تخص الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم وهي كتعقيب على الفتوى الاولى 


ذكر فيها فضيلته ان ( حسن النية لا يُسوِّغ العمل وابن مسعود لما دخل المسجد 

ووجد الذين يتحلّقون وأمام كل حلقة رجل يقول : سبحوا مائة ، فيُسبِّحون ، كبِّروا مائة ، فيُكبِّرون ...

فأنكر عليهم - مع أن هذا له أصل في الذِّكر - ورماهم بالحصباء 

وقال لهم : ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون ؟ 

قالوا : يا أبا عبد الرحمن حصاً نعدّ به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح 

قال : فعدوا سيئاتكم ! فأنا ضامن ان لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء .

ويحكم يا أمة محمد ما أسرع هلكتكم ! هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم

متوافرون ، وهذه ثيابه لم تبلَ ، وأنيته لم تكسر ، والذي نفسي بيده إنكم لعلي ملة هي أهدي

من ملة محمد ، أو مفتتحوا باب ضلالة ؟ 

قالوا : والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ما أردنا الا الخير ! 

قال : وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه ! إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا أن قوما

يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم . وأيم الله ما أدري لعل أكثرهم منكم ثم تولى عنهم .

فقال عمرو بن سلمة : رأينا عامة أولئك الحلق يطاعنونا يوم النهروان مع الخوارج .

ورواه ابن وضاح في البدع والنهي عنها .



الذكر الجماعي بين الاتباع والابتداع
د. محمد بن عبد الرحمن الخميس

الأستاذ المشارك - قسم العقيدة 

جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية الرياض

http://www.uqu.edu.sa/majalat/shari.../www/MG-006.htm

وبعد هذه الفتاوى من العلماء - فقد بات من الواضح لكم تماما حكم الذكر الجماعي ، ولهذا فإني أرجو من إخوتي الكرام الحذر من مثل هذه المواضيع وعدم المشاركة بها وتحذير باقي المسلمين من مثل هذه المواضيع حتى لا يقعوا في البدعة .




وجزاكم الله خيرا

منقــــــــــــووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## loly_h

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك
على حبيبك المصطفى
واجعله شفيعنا 
يوم لاظل الا ظلك
بارك الله فيك
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الصاعق

الفتوي قديمة وغير موضعية ولا مرتبطة بالموضوع ولا نحن نذكر ذكراً جماعيا ً والذكر الجماعي موجود بالأثر رغم انه ليس ما نفعله رجاء راجع الموضوعات التي سبق طرحها بالقاعة . وللمدرسة الوهابية مفهوم في البدعة نحترمه ونجل قائليه  لكنه ليس ما عليه شيوخنا في الأزهر . مرحباً بك في المضوع إذا اردت ان تأخذ صواب الصلاة على سيدنا محمد وإن لم ترد فأخ حبيب وفاضل ونشكرك على النقل

اللهم صلى وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

----------


## الصاعق

صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى أله واصحابه

----------


## الصاعق

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## Bloody Tears

محمد رسول الله وحبيبه 
صلي الله عليه وسلم 
yours
رسول غرام alex

----------


## Bloody Tears

محمد رسول الله وحبيبه 
صلي الله عليه وسلم 
yours
رسول غرام alex

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.
__________________

----------


## الصاعق

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## SwEeT CaT

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## loly_h

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على حبيبك المصطفى

----------


## رشا

*الهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى الة وصحبة وسلم وات سيدنا محمد الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثة الهم المقام المحمود الذى وعدتة انك لا تخلف الميعاد*

----------


## جنـــّة

*اللهم صل على  محمد وعلى آل  محمد كما صليت على  ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل  محمد كما باركت على  ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## just_opened

*اللهم لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك لك الملك ولك الحمد انك على كل شي قدير* 
*صلي على النبي الامي محمد بن عبد الله نبيك ورسولك افضل صلاة وسلام الى يوم الدين .*

----------


## SwEeT CaT

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## جنـــّة

*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## just_opened

*اللهم لا اله الا انت وحدك لا شريك لك لك الملك ولك الحمد انك على كل شي قدير* 
*صلي على النبي الامي محمد بن عبد الله نبيك ورسولك افضل صلاة وسلام الى يوم الدين .*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى ألهِ وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ألهِ وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ألهِ وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## SwEeT CaT

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد...................

----------


## SwEeT CaT

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد...................

----------


## العذراء

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد امام المتقين  وعلى اله وصحية اجمعين

----------


## رشا

*الهم صلى على سيدنا محمد 
وات سيدنا محمد الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثة الهم المقام المحمود الذى وعدتة انك لا تخلف الميعاد*

----------


## SwEeT CaT

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد...................

----------


## جنـــّة

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## SwEeT CaT

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا 


محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى افضل صلاة على اسعد مخلوقاتك 
سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك 
كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
*

----------


## loly_h

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك
على اشرف مخلوقاتك سيدنا 
محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## ha-eing-s

جزاك اللة خيراً وجعلة اللة في موازين أعمالك (صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أله وصحبه أجمعين) ::

----------


## SwEeT CaT

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا 


محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد ....................

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى ألهِ وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ألهِ وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ألهِ وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ  سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## الصاعق

صلى الله على محمد 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## nariman

صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ha-eing-s

اللهم صلي وسلم على رسول اللة وعلى أله وصحبه الأخيار وعلى من تبعهم بإحسان ما تعاقب الليل والنهار  ::

----------


## الصاعق

*صلى الله عليك يا سيدي يا رسول الله*

----------


## الصاعق

صلى الله على سيدنا محمد

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمدا النبى الامى صلاه وسلاما سائرين دائرين حول عرش الرحمن طالما عرش الرحمن موجودا وبارك اللهم عليه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ  سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيـــــــدنا محمد وعلى آل سيــــــدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم ــــــــــ وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيــــــــدنا محمد كما باركت على سيــــــدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيــــــــدنا ابراهيم فى العالميـــــــــن إنك حميــــــــــــــد مجيـــــــــــــد يارب العالميــــــــــن

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلى وسلم على نبينا محمد خاتم المرسلين


اخوكم
عمرو

----------


## الصاعق

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## الصاعق

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## الصاعق

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا ونبينا محمد صلى اللة علية وسلم

اخوكم
عمرو

----------


## ضابط شرطة

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيراا

----------


## ahmedab216

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## reber

_اللهم صلي وسلم على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم_

----------


## aabdalim

بـــأبــي أنـــت وأمــــي يــــا قـــرة عينــــي يـــاحبيــــبي يــا رســـــــــول الـلـــه (اللــــهم صـــلي وســــلم علــــى حبيـبــــك رســــول اللــــه صلى الله عليه وسلم)

----------


## ابن النيل 2004

اللهم صلي على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم 
و بارك على محمد و على آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و على إبراهيم في العالمين 
إنك حميد مجيد 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــ
اللهم صلي على محمد النبي و زوجاته أمهات المؤمنين و ذريته و آل بيته 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــ
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد في الأولين و صلى على سيدنا محمد في الآخريين و صلى على سيدنا محمد في الملأ الأعلى إلى  يوم الدين

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على نبينا محمد خاتم المرسلين علية الصلاة والسلام

----------


## رشا

الهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى الة وصحبة وسلم

----------


## ايجيبشيانى

اللهم صلى على النبى العدنان خير الأنام سيدنا محمد ، وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.


موضوع رائع وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## malkro7y

:: 
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ  ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

 ::

----------


## ha-eing-s

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على عبدك ونبيك محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  
وعلى أله وصحبه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين...

----------


## الصاعق

*اللهم صلي افضل صلاة على أسعد مخلوقاتك . سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك. كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون*

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## الصاعق

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وأصحابه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

----------


## Samir Aser

اللهم صل على محمد النبى وعلى أزواجه أمهات المؤمنين وذريته وآل بيته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## keliopatra

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="5 80"]*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*[/frame]

----------


## malkro7y

[frame="5 80"]*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*[/frame]

----------


## علاء الدين فوزي

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك النبي الامى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما 

عدد ما احاط به علمك وخط به قلمك واحصاه كتابك وارضى اللهم عن ساداتنا ابو بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلى 

وعن الصحاتبة اجمعين وعن التابعين وتابعيعم باحسان الى يوم الدين 

ورضا عنا معهم اجمعين 

اللهم امين

----------


## جوليا

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم صلي على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم 
و بارك على محمد و على آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و على إبراهيم في العالمين 
إنك حميد مجيد 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ـــ
اللهم صلي على محمد النبي و زوجاته أمهات المؤمنين و ذريته و آل بيته 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ــ
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد في الأولين و صلى على سيدنا محمد في الآخريين و صلى على سيدنا محمد في الملأ الأعلى إلى يوم الدين*

----------


## malkro7y

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم*
*وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم صلي على محمد و على آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم و على آل إبراهيم 
و بارك على محمد و على آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم و على إبراهيم في العالمين 
إنك حميد مجيد 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــ
اللهم صلي على محمد النبي و زوجاته أمهات المؤمنين و ذريته و آل بيته 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد في الأولين و صلى على سيدنا محمد في الآخريين و صلى على سيدنا محمد في الملأ الأعلى إلى يوم الدين*

----------


## مسلم1

اللهم صلي على محمد و على اَل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم و على اَل ابراهيم

----------


## fox_star

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد* 

*وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*

 :gp:   :gp:   :gp:

----------


## dr.mona shalaby

اللهم صلي علي عبدك و نبيك و حبيبك ورسولك النبي الأمي وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد* 

*وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*[frame="12 80"]اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيـــــدنا محمد وعلى سيدنا محمد... كما صليت على سيــدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم ... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيــــدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيـــــــدنا ابراهيـــــم وعلى آلِ سيـــــدنا ابراهيـــــم... فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ...[/frame]*

----------


## مظلوووم

[frame="5 90"]اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيـــــدنا محمد وعلى ال  سيدنا محمد... كما صليت على سيــدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم ... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيــــدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيـــــــدنا ابراهيـــــم وعلى آلِ سيـــــدنا ابراهيـــــم... فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ...[/frame]

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيـــــدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد... كما صليت على سيــدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم ... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيــــدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيـــــــدنا ابراهيـــــم وعلى آلِ سيـــــدنا ابراهيـــــم... فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ...*

----------


## ديدي

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

----------


## milly

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد وعلى اصحاب سيدنا محمد

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كماصليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## رانيا عمر

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد و ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و ال سيدنا ابراهيم
و بارك علي سيدنا محمد و ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و ال سيدنا ابراهيم 
في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## بوناسيرا

بارك الله فيك ..  و جعله في ميزان حسناتك

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## milly

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد وعلى اصحاب سيدنا محمد

----------


## بنت شهريار

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على رسولنا الحبيب..
عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام..

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد..كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد ..كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجي

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد و علي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك علي سيدنا محمد و علي ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على نبيك محمد

----------


## samir

[frame="9 80"][/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="9 80"][/frame]

----------


## samir

[frame="9 80"][/frame]

----------


## وردة النيل

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم  وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد كما بارك على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين اللهم امين امين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على نبينا

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على نبيك محمد 

عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام

----------


## بنت شهريار

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليك يا اكرم المرسلين..

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد

----------


## white clouds

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد*

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## batata

الصلاه والسلام علي نبينا خير الخلق اجمعين

----------


## amak_77

اللهم صلي على محمد و على ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم و على ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد و على ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم و على ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## فى حب مصر

عليك افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم يا حبيبى يا رسول اللة

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد و علي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*صلى الله على محمد .. صلى الله عليه وسلم* 
*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق أجميعن*

----------


## رانيا عمر

*اللهم صل علي محمد و علي ال محمد*

----------


## شاطئ البحر

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 

وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبار على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## aynad

# اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين #

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلي علي نبيك محمد

----------


## رانيا عمر

صلي الله علي سيدنا محمد نبي الرحمه و كاشف الغمه و علي اله و اصحابه و سلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم على على نبيك محمد الى يوم الدين

----------


## بنت شهريار

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## الشريف العلوى

الصلاة والسلام على سيد الانام واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه اجمعين*

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## white clouds

*اللهم صلى افضل صلاه على الحبيب المصطفى محمد*

----------


## فى حب مصر

علية الصلاة والسلام

----------


## نورهان

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 


ولا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد اشرف الخلق وسيدهم  وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## summar

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## فتى مصر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد . صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## bedo_ic

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد . صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## shabah1111

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> سجل حضورك اليومي بالصلاة على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> الحمد لله رب العالمين وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له 
> وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله اخوانى هذا موضوع واتمنى
> من الجميع المشاركه حتى نتمكن من اكبر عدد من الردود جزاكم 
> الله الف خير الجزاءما عليكم الا ان تكتبون 
> ( صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)
> يلا اخواني لا تفشلوني اريد المشاركه توصل للمليون 
> ...


عزيزي الكاتب المحترم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إن الله تعالى خلق الخلق كرامة لخلق وأنت بهذ الكلمات " اللهمَّ صلي على محمَّد وآل محمد" قد أصبت عين الصواب لأنه لا تقبل صلاة تصلى إلا بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ، فالنكن من المكثرين منها فهي منجاة ليوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم 

أخي العزيز
إن أردنا أن نعرف بعض حقائق النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله والتي هي غائبة عن الكثير من الناس أو شغلتهم دنياهم أو أحيانا من جهل بحقائق الأمور أو من عصبية تجعل العقل والفكر معوجا ، ولنرى ذلك فعليا أن نبحث ونطلع ونعرف لماذا قرن الله تعالى إسمه باسم نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ، مع ان الله لم يخلق آدم عليه السلام بعد ....
أقول لك شيئا وعليك الباقي وإن أردت معلومات أكثر فابحث في كتابي الخلق الأول والتربية البشرية وهو من ثلاثة أجزاء كل جزء من ستمائة وسبعون صفحة حيث فيه السفر الحميد والحقيقة المنشودة لذلك

يقول بن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية عن عمر بن الخطاب انه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله يقول ( عندما اقترف آدم الخطيئة قال يا رب اسالك بحق محمد أن غفرت لي ، فقال الله تعالى : فكيف عرفت محمدا ولم اخلقه بعد ، فقال يارب : لأنك لمَّا خلقتني بيدك ونفخت فيَّ من روحك رفعت راسي فرأيت على قوائم العرش مكتوبا " لااله الا الله محمدا رسول الله " فعلمت انك لم تضف إلى اسمك إلا احب الخلق إليك فقال صدقت يا آدم إته لأحبٌُّ الخلق إلي ، وإذا سألتني بحقـِّه فقد غفرت لك" 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه " صدق الله العلي العظيم سورة البقرة 37 0
انظر أخي العزيز فضل هذا النبي الكريم عند الله تعالى وهذا قبل ان يخلق الله تعالى آدم ، فاي فضل هو له لا نعرفه نحن ..... ( من هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ؟ ..) بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " وما محمد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل ، أفإن مات أو قتل انقلبتم على أعقابكم ومن ينقلب على عقبيه فلن يضرَّ الله شيئا " صدق الله العظيم 
تفكر أخي الكريم في في قوله تعالى " وما محمَّد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل " وهذا يكفيك كثير من البحث والمعرفة 
لك خالص شكري وتقديري 
وصلي على النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ، 
يقول النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله لا يصلوا عليَّ الصلاة البتراء ؟ ... اي فقط بقول الهم صلي على محمد.... انه لا يجوز بل القول اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد كما تقولها في صلاتك أخي العزيز وهي الأصح والأفضل وترديدها لا يعرف ثوابها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى .

وعذرا على الإطاله
تجد كتابي ان أحببت في بعض المكتبات العالمية في بعض الدول منها مكتبة لندن ومكتبة الكنجرس وبعض المكتبات في الدول العربية

لك خالص شكري 
عبد الله الأحمد 
shabah4000@hotmail.com

----------


## shabah1111

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> سجل حضورك اليومي بالصلاة على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> الحمد لله رب العالمين وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له 
> وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله اخوانى هذا موضوع واتمنى
> من الجميع المشاركه حتى نتمكن من اكبر عدد من الردود جزاكم 
> الله الف خير الجزاءما عليكم الا ان تكتبون 
> ( صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)
> يلا اخواني لا تفشلوني اريد المشاركه توصل للمليون 
> ...


عزيزي الكاتب المحترم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

إن الله تعالى خلق الخلق كرامة لخلق وأنت بهذ الكلمات " اللهمَّ صلي على محمَّد وآل محمد" قد أصبت عين الصواب لأنه لا تقبل صلاة تصلى إلا بالصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ، فالنكن من المكثرين منها فهي منجاة ليوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم 

أخي العزيز
إن أردنا أن نعرف بعض حقائق النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله والتي هي غائبة عن الكثير من الناس أو شغلتهم دنياهم أو أحيانا من جهل بحقائق الأمور أو من عصبية تجعل العقل والفكر معوجا ، ولنرى ذلك فعليا أن نبحث ونطلع ونعرف لماذا قرن الله تعالى إسمه باسم نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ، مع ان الله لم يخلق آدم عليه السلام بعد ....
أقول لك شيئا وعليك الباقي وإن أردت معلومات أكثر فابحث في كتابي الخلق الأول والتربية البشرية وهو من ثلاثة أجزاء كل جزء من ستمائة وسبعون صفحة حيث فيه السفر الحميد والحقيقة المنشودة لذلك

يقول بن كثير في كتابه البداية والنهاية عن عمر بن الخطاب انه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله يقول ( عندما اقترف آدم الخطيئة قال يا رب اسالك بحق محمد أن غفرت لي ، فقال الله تعالى : فكيف عرفت محمدا ولم اخلقه بعد ، فقال يارب : لأنك لمَّا خلقتني بيدك ونفخت فيَّ من روحك رفعت راسي فرأيت على قوائم العرش مكتوبا " لااله الا الله محمدا رسول الله " فعلمت انك لم تضف إلى اسمك إلا احب الخلق إليك فقال صدقت يا آدم إته لأحبٌُّ الخلق إلي ، وإذا سألتني بحقـِّه فقد غفرت لك" 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه " صدق الله العلي العظيم سورة البقرة 37 0
انظر أخي العزيز فضل هذا النبي الكريم عند الله تعالى وهذا قبل ان يخلق الله تعالى آدم ، فاي فضل هو له لا نعرفه نحن ..... ( من هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ؟ ..) بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " وما محمد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل ، أفإن مات أو قتل انقلبتم على أعقابكم ومن ينقلب على عقبيه فلن يضرَّ الله شيئا " صدق الله العظيم 
تفكر أخي الكريم في في قوله تعالى " وما محمَّد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل " وهذا يكفيك كثير من البحث والمعرفة 
لك خالص شكري وتقديري 
وصلي على النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله ، 
يقول النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله لا يصلوا عليَّ الصلاة البتراء ؟ ... اي فقط بقول الهم صلي على محمد.... انه لا يجوز بل القول اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد كما تقولها في صلاتك أخي العزيز وهي الأصح والأفضل وترديدها لا يعرف ثوابها إلا الله سبحانه وتعالى .

وعذرا على الإطاله
تجد كتابي ان أحببت في بعض المكتبات العالمية في بعض الدول منها مكتبة لندن ومكتبة الكنجرس وبعض المكتبات في الدول العربية

لك خالص شكري 
عبد الله الأحمد 
shabah4000@hotmail.com

----------


## milly

صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## summar

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد  (عليه الصلاة والسلام)وعلى ال سيدنا محمد(عليه الصلاة والسلام)
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سينا محمد (عليه الصلاة والسلام)وعلى ال سيدنا محمد (عليه الصلاة والسلام)
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميدمجيد

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ليالى2007

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد 

كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم 

وبارك على سيدنا محمد 

كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم 

فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## milly

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد اشرف الخلق وسيدهم وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين[/grade]

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## white clouds

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليك يا حبيبى يا رسول الله*

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## الشريف العلوى

صل الله وسلم وزد وبارك على عبدك ورسولك النبى الخاتم محمد بن عبد الله واله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ميمو المصرى

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## رانيا عمر

اللهم صلي علي محمد و علي ال محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم و علي ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد 
و بــــــارك علي محمد و علي ال محمد كما بـاركت علي ابراهيم و علي ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## summar

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اللهم صلى وسلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد 
صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم

----------


## ليالى2007

اللهم صلى وسلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد 
صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد واصحابه والتبعين الى يوم الدين (اللهم امين)

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم )

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ميمو المصرى

الهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنامحمد افضل الخلق

----------


## فتى مصر

عليك الصلاه والسلام يا اشرف خلق الله .

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## summar

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## رانيا عمر

اللهم صلي و بارك علي سيدنا محمد و علي اله و اصحابه و سلم تسليما كثيرا 
عدد ما احاط به علمك و خط به قلمك و احصاه كتابك و ارض اللهم عن سادتنا 
ابي بكر و عمر و عثمان و علي " رضي الله عنهما " .

----------


## محمد رفعت

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلى اله الطيبيين واتباعه السالكين طريقه الى يوم الدين
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه ما دامت الارض والسموات
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه افضل الصلوات وازكى التسليمات صلاة كما تحب وترضى بها عنا يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد اشرف الخلق

----------


## bedo_ic

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد اشرف الخلق

----------


## shosho2

اللهم ما صلي وبارك علي نبينا المبارك سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم اشرف الخلق

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## summar

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## رانيا عمر

اللهم صل علي محمد و علي ال محمد

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## white clouds

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله و اصحابه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## summar

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد وعلى اصحابه والتابعين الى يوم الدين يارب العالمين
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد وعلى اصحابه والتابعين الى يوم الدين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد (  صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## البحار المصري

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي نبيك و حبيبك و صفيك و عبدك محمد  و علي ال محمد و اصحاب محمد الصالحين
عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## البحار المصري

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي نبيك و حبيبك و صفيك و عبدك محمد  و علي ال محمد و اصحاب محمد الصالحين
عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## حتة سكرة

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد فى الأولين وصلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد فى الأخرين وصلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد فى الملاء الأعلى الى يوم الدين

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم  صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنامحمد فى الاولين وفى الاخرين وفى الملا الاعلى الى يوم الدين

----------


## semsema11

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## البحار المصري

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي نبيك و حبيبك محمد وعلي اله و صحابته الطيبين 

اللهم ابعثه المقام المحمود الذي وعدته و اجعلني ومن سبقني في كتابة هذه الصلاة من اتباعه واحبابه و اجمعنا عليه في جنة الخلد انك علي كل شئ قدير

----------


## البحار المصري

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي نبيك و حبيبك محمد وعلي اله و صحابته الطيبين 

اللهم ابعثه المقام المحمود الذي وعدته و اجعلني ومن سبقني في كتابة هذه الصلاة من اتباعه واحبابه و اجمعنا عليه في جنة الخلد انك علي كل شئ قدير

----------


## ميمو المصرى

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد و علي اله و صحبه وسلم

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

اللهم ات محمدا الوسيلة والفضيلة والدرجة الرفيعة، وابعثه اللهم المقام المحمود الذي وعدته، اللهم اجز نبينا عنا ما هو اهله .. 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد
اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد و علي اله و صحبه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله علية و سلم )

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم ... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## keliopatra

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## summar

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## mohamed95

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم عدد خلقك. :f2:

----------


## رانيا عمر

اللهم صلي علي محمد و علي ال محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم و علي  الي ابراهيم
و بارك علي محمد و علي ال محمد كمــــــا باركت علي ابراهيم و علي ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## milly

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .*

----------


## aynad

اللهم و صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد و علي اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم و صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد و علي اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم و صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد و علي اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم و صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد و علي اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## طالبة علم

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*
*كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم*
*انك حميد مجيد*
*وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد*
* كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم*
*حميد انك مجيد*

----------


## الصاعق

*اللهم صل على سيدي وحبيبي محمد افضل صلاة عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك دائماً ابداً*

----------


## محمد علي الدش

الله صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم 
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## طالبة علم

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد* 
*كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم*
*انك حميد مجيد*
*وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد* 
*كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم*
*انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,6,white,bold,normal" bkcolor="white" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/3.gif" border="groove,8,white" type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

اللهم و صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد و علي اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## mohamed95

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير خلقك سيدنا محمد 

وأله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم و صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد و علي اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ramyfelix

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وعلى اله واصحابه أجمعين

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,skyblue,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,skyblue" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين [/poem]

----------


## aynad

اللهم و صلي و سلم علي سيدنا محمد و علي اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد

----------


## aynad



----------


## mohamed95

عليك أفضل الصلاة والسلام يارسول الله

ياخير خلق الله يامحمد

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على محمد وعلى ال محمد فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## melo

صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم  صلي وسلم وبار على سيدنا محمد وعلى له وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه وسلم

----------


## العذراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد 
اللهم صلي على سيد المرسلين 
اللهم صلي على اشرف الاشرفين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## روح المسلمه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد

----------


## mohamed95

اللهم صلي أفضل صلاة على سيدنا محمد وأله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

[IMG]file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/arsto%20mido/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Picture6.gif[/IMG]

----------


## mohamed95

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وأله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## melo

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

[IMG]C:\Documents and Settings\arsto mido\My Documents\My Pictures\Picture6.gif[/IMG]

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة



----------


## mohamed95

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وأل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا أبراهيم وأل سيدنا أبراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وأل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا أبراهيم وأل سيدنا أبراهيم في العالمين أنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## souma

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
انت الحبيب وكلنا لك نعشق
ولطيب وصلك دائما نتشوق
الشمس تظهر من جبينك ضوءها
يا من محاسنه كبدر يشرق
روحي بها لك انني متقرب
فعسى عليا بنظرة تتصدق
العشق فني والصبابة مذهبي
لا خير في من لا يحب ويعشق
اللهم صلي وسلم على الحبيب المصطفى وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين_....على حب الله نلتقي...

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## melo

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد 

وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة



----------


## العذراء

اللهم صلي  وسلم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## ميمو المصرى

لم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## mohamed95

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد
وأله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## رانيا عمر

اللهم صل علي محمد و علي ال محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم و علي ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
و بارك علي محمد و علي ال محمد كما باركت علي ابراهيم و علي ال ابراهيم انــــك حميد مجـيد

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد علي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه  و سلم )

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## mohamed95

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وأله وصحبه وسلم............ صلاة تمحوا بها الخطايا
وتفرج بها كرب كل مكروب....

----------


## ســــsaraــــارة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد علي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## melo

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم 
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.[/grade]

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## طالبة علم

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد*

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم عدد خلقك وسعة عرشك[/grade]

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## melo

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم 
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.[/grade]

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين





[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## بسكوتة

اللهم  صلى  على  سيدنا محمد  وعلى  اله وصحبه  وسلم

----------


## عصام كابو

*اللهم صلى و سلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aboalmagd

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عل سيدنا محمد

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلى على نبينا محمد علية افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## aynad



----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين





[/poem]

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم[/grade]

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله علية و سلم )

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## عصام كابو

*اللهم صلى و سلم على سيدنا محمد النبى الامى و على اله و صحبه و سلم*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين





[/poem]

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي على حضرة النبي وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم[/grade]

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*[grade="00008B 8B0000 008000 800080 008080"]اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.[/grade]*

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين





[/poem]

----------


## بسكوتة

اللهم صلى على سيدنا  محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وأله وصحبه وسلم[/grade]

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه و سلم

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه و سلم

----------


## Samir Aser

*اللهم صل على محمد النبى وعلى أزواجه أمهات المؤمنين وذريته وآل بيته كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد .*

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه و سلم

----------


## Tiger Woman

اللهم صلى وسلم و بارك على خير الانام وخاتم الأنبياء وسيد الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين





[/poem]

----------


## ساسى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت عل ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## نور الاسراء

صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم 

( صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)

مشكورة يا اختى وبارك الله فيك على هذا الموضوع

----------


## حنيــن

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله علية وسلم
لا إلاه إلى الله وحده
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي على محمد وال سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت عل ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## melo

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي على محمد وال سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت عل ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد[/grade]

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه و سلم

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين





[/poem]

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق محمد واله وصحبه 
صلاتا تشرح بها الصدور وتفرج بها الكروب[/grade]

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه و سلم

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه و سلم

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت عل ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه و سلم

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت عل ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه و سلم

----------


## mohamed95

اللهم صلي أفضل صلاه على سيدنا محمد وأله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم
وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## حنيــن

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله علية وسلم
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم
وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين





[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## المحب لدين الله

الحمد لله رب العالمين وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له 
وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله 


اللهم اتنى في الدنيا حسنة وفي الأخرة حسنة وقنى عذاب النار وادخلنا الجنة مع الأبرار


اللهم رضنى بقضائك ، حتى لا أحب تعجيل ما أخرت ، ولا تأخير ما عجلت




 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم
وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال ابراهيم
وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت علي سيدنا ابراهيم وعلي ال سيدنا ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي أفضل صلاة على الحبيب المصطفى محمد وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى أله وصحبه أجمعين[/grade]

----------


## حنيــن

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
لا اله الا الله سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين





[/poem]

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد النبى الامى وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## رانيا عمر

اللهم صل علي محمد النبي الامي و  سلم تسليما عدد ما احاط به علمك و خط به قلمك و احصاه كتابك       و ارض اللهم عن ابو بكر و عمر و عثمان و علي و عن الصحابه اجمعين و عن التابعين و تابعيهم بأحسان الي يوم الدين ... امين يا رب العالمين .

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجي*د

----------


## د. حسان الشناوي

[frame="10 80"]اللهم صل عى محمد النبي ،

 وأزواجه أمهات المؤمنين ،

 وذريته ،

 وآل بيته ؛

 كما صليت على آل إبراهيم في العالمين.

 إنك حميد مجيد .[/frame]

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين





[/poem]

----------


## حنيــن

صلى الله على محمد صل الله عليه وسلم 
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## white clouds

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ليالى2007

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ليالى2007

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## حنيــن

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## sameh atiya

صلى الله على سيدنا محمد 
صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## white clouds

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم*

----------


## morning rose

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## akaza

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 و الحمد لله رب العالمين و الصلاة و السلام على أشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين ،،،*

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق وخاتم الأنبياء محمد وأله وصحبه الى يوم الدين[/grade]

----------


## Egypt lover

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## فتى مصر

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهي*م

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلِ على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلِ على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .
اللهم صلِ على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## حنيــن

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد أفضل صلاة تمحي بها الزنوب وتشفي بها القلوب [/grade]

----------


## Egypt lover

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## bedo_ic

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## bedo_ic

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## عبد الرزاق

اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه أجمعين الى يوم الدين ، انك سميع مجيب يارب العالمين .

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم*

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## حنيــن

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## خالد ابو يوسف

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى أله وصحبة وسلم 
اللهم اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخره حسنة وقنا عذاب النار 
اللهم امين

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه أجمعين الى يوم الدين ، انك سميع مجيب يارب العالمين .

----------


## white clouds

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## قلم مكسور

*اللهم ما صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اهله وسلم*

----------


## white clouds

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه  وسلم*

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## قلم مكسور

*اللهم ماصلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وسلم*

----------


## ليلة عشق

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهي

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## Egypt lover

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## shosho2

اللهم ما صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد النبي الامي وعلي اله وسلم

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## عبد الرزاق

( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين )

الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين صلاة تجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين .

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ليلة عشق

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## حتة سكرة

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم

----------


## حنيــن

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله علية وسلم

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه  و سلم )

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا
ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا
ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا
ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا
ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ليلة عشق

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا
ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا
ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## amshendy

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم و آل ابراهيم 
 وبارك على محمد و آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم و آل ابراهيم

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا
ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## white clouds

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم و آل ابراهيم 
وبارك على محمد و آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم و آل ابراهيم

----------


## amshendy

اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم و آل ابراهيم 
وبارك على محمد و آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم و آل ابراهيم

----------


## حنيــن

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## Tiger Woman

اللهم صلى و سلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد خاتم المرسلين وسيد الخلق أجمعين

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا
ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## محمد رفعت

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي ال سيدنا محمد كما صليت علي سيدنا ابراهيم و علي ال سيدنا ابراهيم

----------


## white clouds

اللهم صلى و سلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد خاتم المرسلين وسيد الخلق أجمعين

----------


## البحار المصري

اللهم صلي علي النبي الامي العربي محمد عدد ملائكتك و عدد ما انزلت من مطر و ما اخرجت من زرع

----------


## camella

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد  ( صلى الله عليه  و سلم )

----------


## amshendy

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## white clouds

اللهمـ صلى وسلمـ وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلمـ

----------


## قلم مكسور

اللهم اصلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم
انك حميد مجيد

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## دعاء الكروان

CENTER]*اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ،،، كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم،،، وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد،،، كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم،،، فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد يارب العالمين .
اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ،،، كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم،،، وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد،،، كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم،،، فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد يارب العالمين .
اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ،،، كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم،،، وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد،،، كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم،،، فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد يارب العالمين .*[/CENTER]

----------


## amshendy

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا
ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## قلم مكسور

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## kalecoper

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام وعلي اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## amshendy

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## sabry77

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## برنسيسة مصر

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمدا في الاولين وصلي عليه في الاخرين وصلي عليه في الملآ الاعلى الى يوم الدين
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ازواجه وذرياته كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ازواجه وذرياته كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد :f2:   :f2:  

ياحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــي 
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــا
رســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــول
الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## reem1

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد
صلاة توصلنى ايه
وتجمعنى به
وتقربنى منه
وتمتعنى برؤيته
فأراه يقظة ومناما
واحظى بعطفه
وافوز بمناجاته
واهدنى بنورك نور اليقين
وايدنى بروح منك يارحم الراحمين
وادخلنى برحمتك فى عبادك الصالحين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## amshendy

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## ميدو1

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد في الاولين
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد في الاخرين 
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد في الملئ  الاعلي الى يوم الدين_


جزاك الله خيرا  وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## قلم مكسور

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## white clouds

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## قلم مكسور

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ..كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صلي محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابرهيم
فى العالمين.. إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
علية الصلاة والسلام

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابرهيم
فى العالمين.. إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عبد الرزاق

*                                       ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ* 

*اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا وشفيعنا محمد عدد خلقك وزينة عرشك ومداد كلماتك كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون واجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين يارب العالمين* .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام

----------


## white clouds



----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلي محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابرهيم
فى العالمين.. إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## برنسيسة مصر

اللهم صلي محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابرهيم
فى العالمين.. إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى ءال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ءال ابرهيم
فى العالمين.. إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عبد الرزاق

[SIZE="4"]                    fsـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ[/SIZE]

اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الأولين والآخرين وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه أجمعين صلاة تجعلنا من عتقاء النار يوم يقوم الحساب .

----------


## white clouds

اللهمــ صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلمــ

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين





[/poem]

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## KinG_MaFiA

اللهم صلي وسلم علي اشرف الخلق اجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلي اهله وصحابه وسلم تسلميا كثير
اللهم صلي عليه وسلمع عليه 
عدد خلقك
عدد ما اظلم عليه الليل واشرق عليه النهار
عدد قطر الامطار
عدد ورق الاشجار
عدد حب الرمال
وشفعه فينا يا اكرم الاكرمين
يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم للك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلل وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
وبار اللهم في كاتب هذا الموضوع

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي أفضل صلاة على سيدنا محمد وأله وصحبه وسلم وبارك عليه 
اللهم صلي عليه صلاة تشفع لنا بها يوم القيامه
اللهم صلي عليه عدد خلقك وزنة عرشك
اللهم أسقنا من حوضه الشريف شربة لانظمأ بعدها أبدا[/grade]

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## sea_wolf

اللهم صلي وسلم علي اشرف الخلق اجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلي اهله وصحابه وسلم تسلميا كثير
اللهم صلي عليه وسلمع عليه 
عدد خلقك
عدد ما اظلم عليه الليل واشرق عليه النهار
عدد قطر الامطار
عدد ورق الاشجار
عدد حب الرمال
وشفعه فينا يا اكرم الاكرمين
يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم للك الحمد والشكر كما ينبغي لجلل وجهك وعظيم سلطانك
وبار اللهم في كاتب هذا الموضوع

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## الشريف العلوى

صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## طالبة علم

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## kalecoper

اللهم صلى عليه فى الاولين وفى الاخرين وفى الملأ الاعلى الى يوم الدين وفى عليين صلاه تليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم اكرامك يا حنان يا منان يا ذو الجلال والاكرام
__________________

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## enir

يا رب لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك و  لعظيم سلطانك
اللهم صلى على محمد عدد خلقك و عدد الذاكرين و عدد الغافلين و عدد من الاحياء و الاموات و عدد كل زره خلقتها فى هذه الدنياو على اله و اصحابه اجمعين
سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و زينه عرشه و مداد كلماته

----------


## العذراء

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد

----------


## kalecoper

اللهم صلى عليه فى الاولين وفى الاخرين وفى الملأ الاعلى الى يوم الدين وفى عليين صلاه تليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم اكرامك يا حنان يا منان يا ذو الجلال والاكرام

----------


## أميرة الفتيات

اللهم صلى عليه فى الاولين وفى الاخرين وفى الملأ الاعلى الى يوم الدين وفى عليين صلاه تليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم اكرامك يا حنان يا منان يا ذو الجلال والاكرام
__________________

----------


## المهـاجر الحزين

*( صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)
*
* 
*

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## المهـاجر الحزين

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## kalecoper

اللهم صلى عليه فى الاولين وفى الاخرين وفى الملأ الاعلى الى يوم الدين وفى عليين صلاه تليق بجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك يا حنان يا منان يا ذا الجلال والاكرام

----------


## طالبة علم

*اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد*

----------


## الشريف العلوى

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وأله وصحبه وسلم [/grade]

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## طارق بن زياد

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## المهـاجر الحزين

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك علىى محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي على سيدنا ورسولنا وشفيعنا وحبيبنا محمد واله وصحبه وأنصر جنده في لبنان والعراق وفلسطين وأفغانستان والشيشان اللهم أعز المسلمين بنصرا مبين 
اللهم حببنا في الشهاده وأنزع الدنيا من قلوبنا وحببنا في لقاء حبيبك المصطفى في جنة النعيم ...أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين وسلاما على المرسلين وأخر دعوانا الحمد لله رب العالمين[/grade]

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]




اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين





[/poem]

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## المهـاجر الحزين

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك علىى محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## ضياء القمر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## white clouds

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## الشمسى

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## ضياء القمر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## konouz

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*
الف شكر لأحلي موضوع في المنتدي

----------


## شاطئ البحر

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد  كما صليت وسلمت وباركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## konouz

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا  محمد وعلى ال سيدنا  محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم و بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## lahouss

اللهم صل و سلم و بارك على الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد و علي اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين 
سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## الشريف العلوى

اللهم صلى وسلم دائما ابدا على حبيبك خير الخلق كلهم
اللهم صلى على محمد واله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## فى حب مصر

السلام عليكم
الهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## أشجان الليل

اللهم صلِ وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ءاله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## enir

اللهم  صلى على محمد و على اله و اصحابه اجمعين

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## sea_wolf

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## دعاء1989

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم الصلاه و السلام عاليك يا اشرف خلق الله

----------


## أسماء طلعت

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## love for ever

اللهم صلي وسلم علي محمد وأل محمد كما صليت علي ابراهيم وأل ابراهيم

وبارك علي محمد وأل محمد كما باركت علي ابراهيم وأل ابراهيم

جزاك الله خيرا عنا جميعا

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## فتى مصر

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيد الخلائق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد
وأله وصحبه وسلم[/grade]

----------


## فتى مصر

عليه الصلاة والسلام .
عليه الصلاة والسلام .
عليه الصلاة والسلام .
عليه الصلاة والسلام .
عليه الصلاة والسلام .

----------


## أسماء طلعت

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## white clouds

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## قلم مكسور

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه وسلم

----------


## موسى عباس

اللهم ما صلى على محمد وعلى اللاه محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى اللاه ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## أسماء طلعت

::h::  اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ::h::

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## mohamed95

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلي علىسيدنامحمد وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم[/grade]

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## شذى الأقصى

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه الأكارم أجمعين..

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بنت العروبة

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على المبعوث الامين سيد المرسلين محمد بن عبد اللة

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى على محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## دلوعة مصر

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## تمرحنة

اللهم صلي علىسيدنامحمد وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## زهرة الرقيقة

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## بنت العروبة

اللهم صلى و سلم على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد و على الة و صحبة و سلم

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى على محمد النبى الامى وبناته و ازواجه امهات المؤمنين و اله و صحبه اجمعين

----------


## بنت شهريار

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين..
عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام..

----------


## بنت العروبة

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد و على الة و صحبة وسلم

----------


## somaaaa

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى الة وصحبة اجمعين
اللهم اغفر لنا زنوبنا واسرافنا فى امرنا وثبت اقدمنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين
اللهم اتنا فى الدنيا حسنة وفى الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار
افرجها على عبيدك يارب

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بنت العروبة

اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد و على الة و صحبة و سلم

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه اجمعين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## somaaaa

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## شذى الأقصى

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم..

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## AYA 2006

اللهم صلى و سلم على سيدنا محمد و على اله واصحابه اجمعين
عليه الصلاة والسلام

----------


## FOR_LOVE

*اللهم صلى و بارك على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه اجمعين و اجمعنا بيهم يوم تقوم الساعه 

اميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين قولوا امين*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## lost

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد  كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى سيدنا ابراهيم  انك حميد مجيد

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى على محمد النبى الامى و بناته و ازواجه اصحابه و التابعين اجمعين

----------


## حامد محمد محسن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمدلله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، وبعد : -

موضوع سجل حضورك بالصلاة على النبي هل هو بدعه
بما أن هذا الموضوع إلى جانب مشاركات أخرى كمثيلاتها منتشرة في العديد من المنتديات الإسلامية ، قمت بالتوسع والبحث في هذا الموضوع فوجدت التالي :-

عَنْ عَبْدِ اللّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ ، أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ يَقُولُ: «إِذَا سَمِعْتُمُ الْمُؤَذِّنَ فَقُولُوا مِثْلَ مَا يَقُولُ، ثُمَّ صَلُّوا عَلَيَّ، فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ صَلاَةً صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ بِهَا عَشْراً، ثُمَّ سَلُوا الله لِي الْوَسِيلَةَ، فَإِنَّهَا مَنْزِلَة فِي الْجَنَّةِ لاَ تَنْبَغِي إِلاَّ لِعَبْدٍ مِنْ عِبَادِ الله، وَأَرْجُو أَنْ أَكُونَ أَنَا هُوَ، فَمَنْ سَأَلَ لِيَ الْوَسِيلَةَ حَلَّتْ له الشَّفَاعَةُ».

و عن أبي سعيدٍ الْخُدْريِّ قال: «قلنا يا رسولَ اللّه، هذا السلامُ عليكَ فكيفَ نُصلِّي؟ قال: قولوا اللهمَّ صلِّ على محمدٍ عبدِكَ ورسولك كما صلَّيتَ على إبراهيمَ، وباركْ على محمد وآل محمد كما باركتَ على إبراهيمَ وآل إبراهيم».

وعَنْ أَوْسِ بْنِ أَوَسٍ عَنِ النَّبِـــــيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قَالَ: «إنَّ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ أَيَّامِكُمْ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ فِيهِ خُلِقَ آدَمُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلاَمُ وَفِيهِ قُبِضَ وَفِيهِ النَّفْخَةُ وَفِيهِ الصَّعْقَةُ فَأَكْثِرُوا عَلَيَّ مِنَ الصَّلاَةِ فَإنَّ صَلاَتَكُمْ مَعْرُوضَةٌ عَلَيَّ» قَالُوا: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَكَيْفَ تُعْرَضُ صَلاَتُنَا عَلَيْكَ وَقَدْ أَرَمْتَ؟ أَيْ يَقُولُونَ قَدْ بَلِيتَ، قَالَ: «إنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَل قَدْ حَرَّمَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ تَأْكُلَ أَجْسَادَ الأَنْبِـــــيَاءِ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّلاَمُ». 

وانا هنا لا انهى عن الصلاة على النبي صلوات الله عليه وسلم ولكنه ينبه ان لا يفعل شيء ليس من الدين وما ضلت الامم والفرق الا بسبب التنطع في الدين أو الجهل وان كان على حسن نية وذلك باخذ الدين والتعبد من غير موارده الصحيحة ، فهاهم قوم نوح عليه السلام قد ضلوا من بعده وهم يظنون انهم يحسنون العمل كما ذكر الله عز وجل في كتابه العظيم حين ذكر : {قَالَ نُوحٌ رَب إنهم عَصَوْنِى وَاتَّبَعُوا مَنْ لَمْ يَزِدْهُ مَالُهُ وَوَلَدُهُ إِلا خَسَارًا * وَمَكرُوا مَكْرًا كبَّارًا * وَقَالُوا لا تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ وَلا تَذَرُنَّ وَدا وَلا سُوَاعًا وَلا يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْرًا * وَقَدْ أَضَلُّوا كَثِيرًا} [نوح: 21-24] .

قال ابن جرير في تفسير الآية
----------------------------------
وكان من خبر هؤلاء فيما بلغنا ما حدثنا به ابن حميد حدثنا مهران عن سفيان عن موسى عن محمد بن قيس: أن يغوث ويعوق ونسراً كانوا قوماً صالحين من بنى آدم. وكان لهم أتباع يقتدون بهم، فلما ماتوا قال أصحابهم الذين كانوا يقتدون بهم: لو صورّناهم كان أشوق لنا إلى العبادة إذا ذكرناهم. فصوروهم، فلما ماتوا وجاء آخرون دبّ إليهم إبليس، فقال: إنما كانوا يعبدونهم، وبهم يسقون المطر، فعبدوهم». قال سفيان عن أبيه عن عكرمة قال: «كان بين آدم ونوح عليهما السلام عشرة قرون، كلهم على الإسلام». حدثنا ابن عبد الأعلى حدثنا عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن قتادة فى هذه الآية قال: «كانت آلهة يعبدها قوم نوح، ثم عبدتها العرب بعد ذلك، فكان ودّ لكلب بدومة الجندل، وكان سواع لهذيل. وكان يغوث لبنى غطيف من مراد. وكان يعوق لهمدان. وكان نسر لذى الكلاع من حمير». وقال الوالبى، عن ابن عباس: « هذه أصنام كانت تعبد فى زمان نوح عليه السلام ». انتهى كلامه
ونرى كيف كان حسن الامر في بدايته انهم اتخذوا صورهم لزيادة العبادة ولكن مع الزمن انقلب الحال الى عبادتهم والشرك بالله عز وجل .

ذكر ابن تيمية رحمه الله اجابة على من يصلى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم طلبا للشفاعة من دون اتباع النبي بفعله والتأسي بقوله ، فقال: -

فكثير منهم: يظن أن الشفاعة هي بسبب اتصال روح الشافع بروح المشفوع له، كما ذكر ذلك أبو حامد الغزالي وغيره. ويقولون: من كان أكثر صلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان أحق بالشفاعة من غيره. وكذلك من كان أحسن ظناً بشخص، وأكثر تعظيماً له: كان أحق بشفاعته.

وهذا غلط، بل هذا هو قول المشركين الذين قالوا: نتولى الملائكة ليشفعوا لنا. يظنون أن من أحب أحداً ـ من الملائكة والأنبياء والصالحين وتولاه ـ كان ذلك سبباً لشفاعته له. وليس الأمر كذلك.

بل الشفاعة: سببها توحيد الله، وإخلاص الدين والعبادة بجميع أنواعها له، فكل من كان أعظم إخلاصاً كان أحق بالشفاعة، كما أنه أحق بسائر أنواع الرحمة. فإن الشفاعة: من الله مبدؤها، وعلى الله تمامها، فلا يشفع أحد إلا بإذنه، وهو الذي يأذن للشافع، وهو الذي يقبل شفاعته في المشفوع له.

وإنما الشفاعة سبب من الأسباب التي بها يرحم الله من يرحم من عباده. وأحق الناس برحمته: هم أهل التوحيد والاخلاص له، فكل من كان أكمل في تحقيق إخلاص «لا إله إلا الله» علماً وعقيدة، وعملاً وبراءة، وموالاة ومعاداة: كان أحق بالرحمة.

فهو يبين رحمه الله ان الشفاعة تكون بإذن الله عز وجل وليس هي بسبب التعلق بالنبي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ومن يعتقد انه يدخل الجنة فقط لأنه يصلى على النبي بلسانه فقد اخطأ ولو كان يحب النبي فالمحبة تكون بالاتباع له فيما قال وفعل وليس قولا فقط فالدين قول باللسان وتصديق بالجنان وعمل بالاركان .

والصلاة على النبي لا تكون بان يوضع مكان مخصص للدخول عليه والصلاة على النبي والخروج كما هو الحال في زيارة قبر النبي التي امرنا فيها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسلام عليه عنده وحتى لا يكون فعلنا كما ضل اناس قبلنا مثل الصوفية حين بدأوا عبادتهم في زهد الدنيا وذكر الله وجرهم ذلك الى اختلاق عبادات لم يأتي فيها الرسول كنوعية الذكر التي يطلقونها فهم قد بدؤوا بذكر الله حتى وصلوا الى الذكر بالقول (( هو هو هو )) ويقصدون هو الله وحده فكان ان بدأت الفاظ بدعية لم ترد عن النبي ، ولا يضرنا ان يتبع أكثر الناس امرا ليكون صحيحا وعلى السنة، فأغلب الناس على الضلال الا من رحم الله نسأل الله ان يهدينا جميعا الى صراطه المستقيم.
وأورد هنا سؤالا اجاب عليه الشيخ الامام ابن تيمية رحمه الله حين سأل عن كيفية الصلاة على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالسر ام بالجهر فاجاب :

وسئل رحمه الله عن الصلاة على النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم هل الأفضل فيها سراً أم جهراً؟ وهل روي عن النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: «ازعجوا أعضاءكم بالصلاة علي» أم لا؟ والحديث الذي يروى عن ابن عباس «أنه أمرهم بالجهر ليسمع من لم يسمع»؟ افتونا مأجورين

فأجاب: أما الحديث المذكور فهو كذب موضوع، باتفاق أهل العلم. وكذلك الحديث الآخر. وكذلك سائر ما يروى في رفع الصوت بالصلاة عليه، مثل الأحاديث التي يرويها الباعة لتنفيق السلع. أو يرويها السؤال من قصاص وغيرهم لجمع الناس وجبايتهم، ونحو ذلك.

والصلاة عليه هي دعاء من الأدعية، كما علم النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته حين قالوا: قد علمنا السلام عليك، فكيف الصلاة عليك فقال: «قولوا: اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد. وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما باركت على آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد» أخرجاه في الصحيحين.
والسنة في الدعاء كله المخافتة، إلا أن يكون هناك سبب يشرع له الجهر قالى تعالى: {ادْعُواْ رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ } [الأعراف: 7] وقال تعالى عن زكريا: {إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ نِدَآءً خَفِيّاً } [مريم: 3].

بل السنة في الذكر كله ذلك، كما قال تعالى: {وَاذْكُر رَّبَّكَ فِي نَفْسِكَ تَضَرُّعًا وَخِيفَةً وَدُونَ الْجَهْرِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالاَْصَالِ وَلاَ تَكُنْ مِّنَ الْغَـا;فِلِينَ } [الأعراف: 205] وفي الصحيحين: أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا معه في سفر، فجعلوا يرفعون أصواتهم فقال النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم: «أيها الناس أربعوا على أنفسكم؛ فإنكم لا تدعون أصم، ولا غائياً، وإنما تدعون سميعاً قريباً، إن الذي تدعونه أقرب إلى أحدكم من عنق راحلته» وهذا الذي ذكرناه في الصلاة عليه والدعاء، مما اتفق عليه العلماء، فكلهم يأمرون العبد إذ دعا أن يصلي على النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم كما يدعو، لا يرفع صوته بالصلاة عليه أكثر من الدعاء، سواء كان في صلاة، كالصلاة التامة، وصلاة الجنازة، أو كان خارج الصلاة، حتى عقيب التلبية فإنه يرفع صوته بالتلبية، ثم عقيب ذلك يصلي على النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويدعو سراً، وكذلك بين تكبيرات العيد إذا ذكر الله، وصلى على النبـي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإنه وإن جهر بالتكبير لا يجهر بذلك.

وكذلك لو اقتصر على الصلاة عليه صلى الله عليه وسلم خارج الصلاة مثل أن يذكر فيصلي عليه، فإنه لم يستحب أحد من أهل العلم رفع الصوت بذلك، فقائل ذلك مخطىء مخالف لما عليه علماء المسلمين.

وأما رفع الصوت بالصلاة أو الرضى الذي يفعله بعض المؤذنين قدام بعض الخطباء في الجمع، فهذا مكروه أو محرم، باتفاق الأمة، لكن منهم من يقول: يصلي عليه سراً، ومنهم من يقول: يسكت، والله أعلم.

ولا يعني هذا عدم فضل الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد ورد الكثير من الاحاديث في فضل الصلاة عليه ذكرت بعضها آنفا ولكن هناك مواضع مخصصة لها كما بينها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وكيفية الصلاة عليه فيها 
الصلاة على النبي في التشهد
والصلاة عليه بعد الاذان 
والصلاة عليه قبل وبعد الدعاء 
وكلما ذكر الانسان بينه وبين نفسه
وكلما ذكر عليه اسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 



فالصلاة على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عبادة نعملها إتباعا لأمر الله الذي امرنا بالصلاة عليه وطلبا للأجر الذي رتبه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه جراء الصلاة عليه .

ولذا فان الأصل في العبادات ابتغاء وجه الله بها و السر بها مالم يكن ورد ما يدعو إلى الجهر بها .

ويظهر من هذا أن الصلاة على النبي بهذه الطريقة فيها نوع من الرياء حيث يظهر اسم المصلي على النبي وقد يكون فيه نوع من المكاثرة بين الأعضاء شكلا لا مضموناً

وفيها أيضا أن المصلي يصلي على النبي وقد يكون مجرد لفظ يقوله او يكتبه وهو لا يفكر في معناه ولا يبتغي أجره بل ربما انه ينسخ ويلصق وقد يضاف للصلاة على النبي ألفاظا ليست منها ربما يكون لخزعبلات الصوفية دور في إدخالها ولذا فان سد باب الذرائع فيه خير كثير بإذن الله سبحانه 

ومن أراد أن يصلي على النبي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه فليصلي عليه في نفسه وليحتسب أجرها من عند الله
فهذا في ظني ما يحقق المقصود ويحرز الأجر من وراءه .

والله سبحانه اعلم واحكم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بنت العروبة

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد و على الة و صحبة و سلم

----------


## حنين المصرية

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علس سيد المرسلين

----------


## marmorahamdy

اختى العزيزة بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## حامد محمد محسن

*فتوى مهمه بخصوص ... سجل حضورك اليومي بالصلاة على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أخواني واخواتي الكرام ..

للاسف قام الكثير من الأخوة والأخوات الأعضاء بالمشاركة في تسجيل الحضور
بالصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، 
وبما أن هذي المشاركات إلى جانب مشاركات أخرى أمثالها 
منتشرة في العديد من المنتديات 

أحببت أن أوضح لي ولكم هذا الأمر المهم في هذي الفتاوي الشرعية .. 

الفتوى الأولى :-
-------------
السؤال: 
-------
أريد فتوى مستعجلة - جزاكم الله خير – في هذا الأمر.. 

في إحدى المنتديات وضعت إحداهن هذه المشاركة "سجل حضورك اليومي بالصلاة على

سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أريد أن أعرف ما حكم ذلك هل هذا من الدين؟ 

فأنا أخشى أن يكون ذلك من البدع، وجزاكم الله خيرا.

الفتوى وهي تخص الشيخ محمد الفايز: 

سؤالك قبل مشاركتك أمر طيب تشكرين عليه؛ إذ كثير من الأخوات تفعل

الأمر ثمَّ تذهب للسؤال عنه. 

أمَّا عن السؤال؛ فإنَّ مثل هذا المطلب، وهو جمع عدد معين من الصلاة والسلام على

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر حادث، لم يكن عليه عمل المتقدمين من الصحابة والتابعين

ومن بعدهم، ثم لا يظهر فيه فائدة أو ميزة معينة. 

فإن قيل: إنَّ فيه حثاً للناس لفعل هذه السنة العظيمة، فيقال: بالإمكان حثهم ببيان فضل الصلاة على

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا بهذه الطريقة. 

وإني أخشى أن يكون وراء مثل هذه الأفعال بعض أصحاب البدع، كالصوفية ونحوهم،؛ فينبغي الحذر

من ذلك. 

وبكل حال.. وبغض النظر عمَّن وراء ذلك؛ إلا أن هذا الطلب مرفوض لما ذكر. 

أسأل الله أن يعمر قلبك بالإيمان، وحبّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن يرزقك العلم النافع

والعمل الصالح، وجميع فتياتنا المؤمنات.. آمين.

الفتوى الثانية :-
---------------
تخص الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم وهي كتعقيب على الفتوى الاولى 


ذكر فيها فضيلته ان ( حسن النية لا يُسوِّغ العمل وابن مسعود لما دخل المسجد 

ووجد الذين يتحلّقون وأمام كل حلقة رجل يقول : سبحوا مائة ، فيُسبِّحون ، كبِّروا مائة ، فيُكبِّرون ...

فأنكر عليهم - مع أن هذا له أصل في الذِّكر - ورماهم بالحصباء 

وقال لهم : ما هذا الذي أراكم تصنعون ؟ 

قالوا : يا أبا عبد الرحمن حصاً نعدّ به التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح 

قال : فعدوا سيئاتكم ! فأنا ضامن ان لا يضيع من حسناتكم شيء .

ويحكم يا أمة محمد ما أسرع هلكتكم ! هؤلاء صحابة نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم

متوافرون ، وهذه ثيابه لم تبلَ ، وأنيته لم تكسر ، والذي نفسي بيده إنكم لعلي ملة هي أهدي

من ملة محمد ، أو مفتتحوا باب ضلالة ؟ 

قالوا : والله يا أبا عبد الرحمن ما أردنا الا الخير ! 

قال : وكم من مريد للخير لن يصيبه ! إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حدثنا أن قوما

يقرؤون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم . وأيم الله ما أدري لعل أكثرهم منكم ثم تولى عنهم .

فقال عمرو بن سلمة : رأينا عامة أولئك الحلق يطاعنونا يوم النهروان مع الخوارج .

ورواه ابن وضاح في البدع والنهي عنها . 

الفتوى الثالثة :-
-------------
السؤال: 
-------
لقد كثر عبر المنتديات موضوع سجل حضورك اليومي بالمنتدى عبر الصلاه والسلام على رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- .. فأحتار الكثير بين مؤيد ومعارض لمثل هذه الفكره التي انتشرت في اغلب المنتديات وتستطيع كتابه هذا العنوان في صفحه بحث الجوووجل وسترى النتائج لمثل هذه المنتديات؟ وأحببت معرفه هل هذا الشىء واجب ومفروض ام انه بدعه؟؟؟

الفتوى وهي تخص الشيخ عثمان بن محمد الخميس: 

الظاهر والله أعلم أنه غير مشروع.


والله تعالى أعلم

حبيت انقلها لكم لمعرفة حكم الشريعة فيها
واللي عنده أي معلومة غير هذة الفتوى بمعنى فتوى مخالفة لها 
فليوافينا بها

والله يكتب لنا الاجر والصواب




وبعد التأكد من الفتوى تم نقل مواضيع تسجيل الحضور ... 


ودمتم جميعا بود*

----------


## ahmedab216

الأخ الكريم الاستاذ / حامد محمد محسن

لست بعالم دين ولا ازعم التبحر في علوم الدين, و لكني كرجل مسلم يستفتي قلبه... ما الضرر في الصلاة علي النبي صلي الله عليه و سلم في كل وقت.. خاصة و انني لا افعل ذلك اتباعا لمذهب أو تقليدا لفئة ما أو تنفيذا لتعليمات شخص ما... و اكثر من هذا, فأنا أرتاح نفسيا لذكرالصلاة علي الرسول الكريم صلي الله عليه و سلم.
فما الضرر من هذا؟...

----------


## semsema11

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد و على الة و صحبة و سلم

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## camella

اللهم صلي على سيدنا وحبيبنا ونبينا ورسولنا وشفيعنا  محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد علية افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## تمرحنة

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## somaaaa

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*" اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمداً الوسيلة والفضيلة* 
*وابعثه مقاماً محموداً الذي وعدته ــ إنك لأتخلف الميعاد "* 


*" رب اغفر لي رب اغفر لي "*
*" اللهم اغفر لي ، وارحمني واهدني واجبر ني وعافني وارزقني وارفعني "*


*سجد وجهي للذي خلقه ،وشق سمعه وبصره بحوله وقوته "*
*(( فتبارك الله احسن الخالقين ))*

*اللهم إني اعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ومن عذاب جهنم ومن فتنة المحيا* 
*والممات ومن شر فتنة المسيح الدجال*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## سارة محسن

( صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين)

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## وائل الحريران

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد

كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم

وبارك على سيدنا محمد

كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم

فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

   اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه أجمعين ؛ صلاة ترضيك وترضيه يارب العالمين وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين .

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ 

     اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على خير خلقك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه أجمعين صلاة تجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين يارب العالمين .

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم ... فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم ... فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عبد الرزاق

[size="3"]                 
                                   ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

       اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على خير خلقك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه أجمعين ؛ صلاة تدوم إلى يوم الدين وتجعلنا ممن ينالون شفاعته يا رب العالمين .

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم ... فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## شذى الأقصى

صلى الإله وكل عبد صالح 
                                               والطيبون على السراج الواضح
المصطفى خير الأنام محمد
                                                الظاهر العلم الضياء اللائح
زين الأنام المرتضى علم الهدى
                                                 الصادق البر الوفي الناصح
صلى عليه الله ما هبت صبا
                                                 وتجاوبت ورق الحمام النائح


اللهم صلي على سيدنا الأكرم منا جميعاً محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم..

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم ... فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

    اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدالأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آلـــــــــه وأصحابه أجمعين ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين ؛ صلاة تجعلنا من شفعائه المقربين يارب العالمين .

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*[frame="1 80"]أللهم صلى وبارك على خير البرية سيدنا محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) وعلى أل بيته 
وازواج سيدنا محمد(صلى الله عليه وسلم)وعلى اصحاب سيدنا محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)وعلى اتباع سيدنا محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) بعدد قطرات المطر وسلاسل الجبال والليل والنهار والأشجار والأنهار ..وعدد كل خلقك أجمعين الى يوم يبعثون..
 أمين  أمين  أمين  أمين  أمين أمين  أمين  أمين  يارب العالمين[/frame]*

----------


## aynad

_اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم .... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم ... فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد_

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*[frame="2 80"]اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
                                                    كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
                                                    كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
                                  فى العالمين انك حميد  مجيد
                 وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم[/frame]*

----------


## بوناسيرا

للهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*[frame="5 80"]اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين  أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين[/frame]*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## تمرحنة

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*[frame="1 80"]أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام[/frame]*

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## aynad

_اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد._

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق أجمعين 
سيدنا ومولانا وشفيعنا محمد بن عبد الله
صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبع هداه إلى يوم الدين
عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكي السلام

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى أل ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى أل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## نجم يوسف

( اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آ لة وصحبة وسلم )                         ___  جزاك اللة خيرا يا فرحة القلب ___

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البرية ..سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الأبرار وأصحابه أجمعين صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى أل ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى أل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد 
أمين أمين أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## عبدالودود

اللهم صل  على من شهد بصدقه الحمام والعنكبوت، وكتبت له الأمانة قبل أن تتعاقب الآحاد والسبوت ويتباين زحل واليهموت وسلم كثيراً. (اقتباس من مقدمة عبدالرحمن ابن خلدون)

----------


## juman

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد ((( سيد الخلق ))) وعلى آآآله وصحبه وازواجه اجمعين ومن والاهم وتبعهم الى يوم الدين
عدد خلقك * وزنة عرشك * ورضاء نفسك * وفيض رحمتك * ومداااد كلماتك

اللهم آآآمين


صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما ** حتى تنالوا جنةً ونعيما

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## بنت شهريار

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## somaaaa

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أللهم أمين 
أمين .. أمين .. أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أللهم أمين 
أمين .. أمين .. أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
 أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا ومولانا وشفيعنا 
محمد بن عبد الله خير البريه وسيد الخلق أجمعين
أللهم أمين
أمين .. أمين .. أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## عبدالودود

*اللهم صلّ صلاة كاملة وسلّم سلاما تاما على سيدنا محمد، نبي تنحل به العقد وتنفرج به الكرب وتقضى به الحوائج وتنال به الرغائب وحسن الخواتم، ويستسقى الغمام بوجهه الكريم، وعلى آله وصحبه في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كلّ معلوم لك. آمين*

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## محمد رفعت

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيد الخلق أجمعين
سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أمين .. أمين .. أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## محمد رفعت

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البرية ..سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الأبرار وأصحابه أجمعين صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## dodoo_oo

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام

----------


## amo

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
و بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما صلت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وأل سيدنا ابراهيم
امين امين يارب العالمين

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## dodoo_oo

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام*

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم 
 أمين أمين أمين يارب العالمين..*

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## dodoo_oo

*اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على خير البريه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أل بيته الكرام*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## dodoo_oo

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي وسلم على أشرف الخلق أجمعين
سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أللهم أمين

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على أشرف الخلق أجمعين
سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين
أللهم أمين .. أمين .. أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## dodoo_oo

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد، كما صليت على إبراهيم وعلى آل إبراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي أفضل صلاةٍ على أسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك
كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
أللهم أمين
امين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## عبد الرزاق

[ ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ ]
  اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على خير الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين صلاة تجعلنا من شفعائه يارب العالمين .

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*اللهم صلى على محمد  وعلى  أل محمد
كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى أل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى أل محمد 
كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى أل ابراهيم
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## aynad

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم  وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد  وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين*

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين*

----------


## ملاك القلوب

السلام عليكم
اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام صلاة كاملة لا نهاية لها

ملاك

----------


## dodoo_oo

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم *  :: 
*فى العالمين انك حميدا مجيد ..يارب العالمين أمين*

----------


## سهران

*اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى أهله وصحبه وسلم 
 اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى أهله وصحبه وسلم  
يارب لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك*

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## badry_1986

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ 

  اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على خير خلقك أجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه صلاة ترضيك وترضيه وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي أفضل صلاةٍ على أسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك
كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
أللهم أمين
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

      اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد المرسل رحمة للعالمين وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه أجمعين ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين صلاة تجعلنا من شفعائه يوم نلقاك يا رب العالمين .

----------


## بسمة الحياة

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى 
آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي أفضل صلاةٍ على أسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك
كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
أللهم أمين
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين انك حميدا مجيب*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

اللهم صلِ وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد ... كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم ... وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آلِ سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آلِ سيدنا ابراهيم فى العالمين إنك حميد مجيد يارب العالمين .

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## aynad

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم

----------


## الشريف العلوى

الصلاة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واله وصحبه
وارضى اللهم عن
ابى بكر الصديق
وعمر الفاروق
وعثمان ذى النورين
وعلى والد السبطين
ومعاوية كاتب الوحى وصهر النبى
واحشرنا يا ربى تحت لوائهم
امين

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
 اللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد ..امين امين يارب العالمين*

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي أفضل صلاةٍ على أسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك
كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
أللهم أمين
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ابوعرب

بســــــــــــــم الله الرحــــمن الرحيـــــم 

اللهم يا رحمان يا رحيم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدانا محمد صلاة ترحمنا بها في الدنيا و الأ خر ه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم عد د ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

اللهم يا مالك الملك صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاة ترزقنا بها من جميع الخيرات في الحياة وبعد الممات وعلى أله و صحبه وسلم في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لديك يا الله0

اللهم يا جواد يا كريم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاة تجود بها علينا من فضلك وكرمك وجودك وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون.

اللهم يا لطيف يا خبير صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاة تلطف بنا في قضائك وقدرك وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

اللهم يا نور السموات و الأرض صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد صلاة تنور بها قبورنا وتؤنس بها وحدتنا فيها وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم صلي وسلم وبارك عل سيدنا محمد النبي ألامي صلاة منك واليك يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث 000 وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لديك يا الله0

اللهم يا نور النور صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد صلاة تنور بها قلوبنا وتجعلها لنا نور يوم الحشر العظيم وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لديك يا لله0

اللهم يا رزاق يا كريم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد صلاة تقضي بها ديوننا و ديون المديونين و على اله وصحبه و سلم عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

اللهم يا واحد يا احد يا فرد يا صمد يا قادر يا مقتدر صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد صلاة ترحمني و ترحم بها والداي والمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم و الأموات وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لديك يا الله0

اللهم يا قوي يا جبار صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاة تنصرني بها على من ظلمني وعلى أله و صحبه وسلم أجمعين عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0 

اللهم يا بديع السموات و الا رض صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاة تتفضل علينا بها برؤية سيدنا محمد0 ص0 في اليقظة و المنام وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون.

اللهم ياودود يا فعال لماتريد صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد صلاة تشفيني وتشفي والداي ومرضا المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنيين والمؤمنات وعلى أله و صحبه وسلم أجمعين عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

اللهم يارؤوف يا عظيم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاة تفرج بها كربنا وكرب المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنيين والمؤمنات 
وعلى أله و صحبه وسلم أجمعين عدد ما كان ويكون و عدد الحركات والسكون0

اللهم ياحنان يامنان يابديع السموات والارض صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد صلاة تنجينا بها من عذابك وتدخلنا بها جناتك وعلى أله و صحبه وسلم أجمعين عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

اللهم ياحليم يا عظيم يا حفيظ صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد صلاة تحفظنا بها من شر الانس والجن والشطيان يا حفيظ وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم عدد ماكان ويكون وعدد الحراكات والسكون

اللهم ياسميع يابصير ياعليم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد صلاة تحفظ بها اسماعنا وابصارنا وافئدتنا وتمتعنا بها في الدنيا والاخره وعلى أله صحبه وسلم أجمعين عدد ما كان ويكون و عدد الحركات والسكون0 
الحمد لله ب العلمين

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد ابن عبد الله ما ضا قت الا فرجها الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

----------


## ابوعرب

والله العظيم اني سعيد جدا في تواجدي في منتدكم الجميل

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلي سيدنا محمد صلاة عبدنا ضاقت حيلته ورسول الله وسيلته انت لها يارب ففرج عنا مانحن فيه000   بسر بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   و  على آله وصحبه وسلم عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

----------


## roroo

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على أشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## سهران

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وعلى أهله وصحبه وسلم 

يا حبيبي يا رسول الله

بينما النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم في الطواف إذا سمع اعرابياً
يقول: يا كريم

فقال النبي خلفه: يا كريم

فمضى الاعرابي الى جهة الميزاب وقال: يا كريم

فقال النبي خلفه : يا كريم

فالتفت الاعرابي الى النبي وقال: يا صبيح الوجه, يا رشيق القد ,
اتهزأ
بي لكوني اعرابياً؟‎
والله لولا صباحة وجهك ورشاقة قدك لشكوتك الى حبيبي محمد صلى الله
عليه واله وسلم

فتبسم النبي وقال: اما تعرف نبيك يا اخا العرب؟

قال الاعرابي : لا

قال النبي : فما ايمانك به؟

قال : اّمنت بنبوته ولم اره وصدقت برسالته ولم القه


قال النبي : يا أعرابي , اعلم أني نبيك في الدنيا وشفيعك في الاخرة

فأقبل الاعرابي يقبل يد النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم

فقال النبي:
مه يا اخا العرب

لا تفعل بي كما تفعل الاعاجم بملوكها, فإن الله سبحانه وتعالى
بعثني
لا متكبراً ولا متجبراً, بل بعثني بالحق بشيراً ونذيراً

فهبط جبريل على النبي وقال له: يا محمد. السلام يقرئك
السلام ويخصك
بالتحية والاكرام, ويقول لك : قل للاعرابي,‎

لا يغرنه حلمنا ولا كرمنا,فغداً نحاسبه على القليل والكثير,والفتيل والقطمير


فقال الاعرابي: او يحاسبني ربي يا رسول الله؟


قال : نعم يحاسبك إن شاء


فقال الاعرابي: وعزته وجلاله, إن حاسبني لأحاسبنه


فقال النبي صلى الله عليه واله وسلم : وعلى ماذا تحاسب ربك يا اخا العرب ?


قال الاعرابي : إن حاسبني ربي على ذنبي حاسبته على مغفرته, وإن حاسبني على معصيتي حاسبته على عفوه,

وإن حاسبني على بخلي حاسبته على كرمه

فبكى النبي حتى إبتلت لحيته


فهبط جبريل على النبي 
وقال : يا محمد, السلام يقرئك السلام , ويقول لك
: يا محمد قلل من بكائك فقد الهيت حملة العرش عن تسبيحهم

وقل لأخيك الاعرابي لا يحاسبنا ولا نحاسبه فإنه رفيقك في الجنة

اللهم إغفر لكل من نقـلها ونشرها ووالديه ولا تحرمهم الأجـر يا
كريم

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد‎

--------
دعاء فك الكرب

لا اله الا الله الحليم الكريم لا اله الا الله العلى العظيم لا
اله
الا الله رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم

اذا كان نشرها سيرهقك فلا تنشرها فلن تستحق اخذ ثوابها لان ثوابها
عظيم

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد اللهم امين امين يارب العالمين*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## aynad

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## محمد علم الدين

[poem font="Times New Roman,7,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="ridge,7,orange" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين[/poem]

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد نور القلوب والابصار ومجلي الهم والا كدار وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد  كل معلوم لديك ياالله

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد صلاة تنجينا بها من جميع الاهوال والافات وتقضي لنا بها جميع الحاجات وتطهرنا بها من جميع السيات وترفعنا بها عندك اعلي الدرجات وتبلغنا بها اقصي الغيات من جميع الخيرات في الحياة وبعد الممات وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم 0عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0       0 حبيبي يا رسول الله0

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد بقدر حبك فيه وزدني يامولاي حبا فيه وبجاهه عندك فرج عني ما انا فيه الهي لا اسالك رد القضاء بل اسا لك اللطف فيه وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد صلاة ترضيك وترضيه وترضي بها عنا يارب العلمين في كل لمحة ونفس وعدد ما وسعه علم الله0

----------


## roroo

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## aynad

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
اللهم امين يارب العالمين*

----------


## dodoo_oo

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي أفضل صلاةٍ على أسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك
كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
أللهم أمين
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## amo

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي أفضل صلاةٍ على أسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك
كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
أللهم أمين
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي أفضل صلاةٍ على أسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك
كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
أللهم أمين
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد*
*كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم*
*أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وأل سيدنا ابراهيم 
فى العالمين أنك حميد مجيد
أمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي أفضل صلاةٍ على أسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك
كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
أللهم أمين
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*[frame="2 80"]اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وأل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
امين امين يارب العالمين[/frame]*

----------


## سونيتا

اشترك بقراءة الصلاة النبوية على سيد البشرمحمد رسول الله

هذه صيغة صلاة فيها الفائدة العامة التي خص بها الله جل جلاله أمة سيدنا محمد يا هنيئاً لقارئها

لنقرأها ثلاثة مرات ونُقْرِؤها لمن لا يعرفها


الصلاة النبوية : سيد المرسلين
1) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيدالمرسلين
2) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيدالمجاهدين
3) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيدالشاهدين 
4) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيدالخائفين
5) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيدالخاشعين
6) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيدالطائعين
7) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيدالتائبين
8) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيدالعابدين
9) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيدالحامدين
10) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد الصالحين
11) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد الراكعين
12) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد الساجدين
13) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد القائمين
14) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد القاعدين
15) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد المتقين
16) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد المستغفرين
17) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد النادمين
18) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد الشاكرين
19) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد الحافظين
20) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد الذاكرين
21) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد العاقلين
22) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد المحسنين
23) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيدالأكرمين
24) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد المنذرين
25) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد المبشرين
26) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد الطيبين
27) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد النبين
28) اللهم صلّ على سيدنا محمد سيد العالمين

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد النبي الزكي النقي

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد القرشي الهاشمي المدني العربي المكرم
يوم القيامة .
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد سيد أهل الجنة سيدنا محمد
اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد صاحب المقام المحمود صاحب الصراط المستقيم .
والحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## ولاء نور الدين

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد 
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم 
في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## pop10

*شاهد انجازات جمعية الخير كتير فى رمضان

http://kheerkteer.org/News_details.aspx?id=76*

----------


## ليلة عشق

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد 
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم 
في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## مظلوووم

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد النبى الامى وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم صلاه سائره دائره حول عرش الرحمن طالما عرش الرحمن موجودا

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم و بارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد.

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد علي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنامحمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
الله صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وأل سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

    اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيد الخلق أجمعين وإمام المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأتم التسليم ، صلاة تجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين يارب العالمين .

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ندى الايام

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد  وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم
            فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
فى العالمين
انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنامحمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
أمين يارب العالمين

----------


## aynad

ال*لهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم 
فى العالمين
انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين
أنك حميد مجيد

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى أل سيدنا ابراهيم
فى العالمين
أنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## اشرف المملوك

_
أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين_

----------


## Ahmed_Gebally

اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد
وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم
فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

           اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين، وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ، صلاة ترضيك وترضيه يارب العالمين وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## SALWA SALEH

*اللهم صلي وسلم علي سيدنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام وعلي اله واصحابه اجمعين*  
*وعسي ان تكرهوا شيء وهو خير لكم*

----------


## SaD BirD

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم.....

----------


## اشرف المملوك

_
أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين_

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى أل ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى أل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين 
سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد 
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم 
في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى أل ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى أل ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد .

----------


## shosho2

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد 
كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وال سيدنا ابراهيم
وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد
كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى ال سيدنا ابراهيم 
في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على اله و اصحابه اجمعين

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## تمرحنة

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى على محمد النبى الكريم و على اصحابه و بناته و ازواجه و جميع ال بيته
و سلم

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى على محمد و على اله و اصحابه اجمعين

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## aynad

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد كا مل النور شفيعنا يوم الحشر العظيم وعل اله وصحبه وسلم عدد ماكان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون 0

----------


## محبة الله

صلى الله على محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم

بارك الله فيكى وجزاك الله خير الجزاء

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العـــــــالمين إنك حميــــد مجيــــــد
أللــــــــــهم أميـــــــــــــن 
أميـــن .... أميـــن .... أميـــن 
يــــــا رب العـــــالمين*

----------


## enir

اللهم صلى على محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم و بارك على محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العـــــــالمين إنك حميــــد مجيــــــد
أللــــــــــهم أميـــــــــــــن 
أميـــن .... أميـــن .... أميـــن 
يــــــا رب العـــــالمين*

----------


## سهران

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أهله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## SaD BirD

اللهم صلى وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## aynad

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## roroo

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على اشرف الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العـــــــالمين إنك حميــــد مجيــــــد
أللــــــــــهم أميـــــــــــــن 
أميـــن .... أميـــن .... أميـــن 
يــــــا رب العـــــالمين*

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عل خاتم الا نبياء والرسل سيدنا محمد وعل اله الطيبن وصحبه وسلم0

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العـــــــالمين إنك حميــــد مجيــــــد
أللــــــــــهم أميـــــــــــــن 
أميـــن .... أميـــن .... أميـــن 
يــــــا رب العـــــالمين*

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العـــــــالمين إنك حميــــد مجيــــــد
أللــــــــــهم أميـــــــــــــن 
أميـــن .... أميـــن .... أميـــن 
يــــــا رب العـــــالمين*

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## زهرة النسرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين لاإله إلا انت سبحانك لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شئ قدير وصلى الله على سيدنا  وشفيعنا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا طيبا مباركا.




اللهم فك كربي وكروب جميع المسلمين وحنن اللهم القلوب القاسية عليا فأنت عالم بحالي يامولاي وانت ارحم الراحمين واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سدنا محمد الصادق الأمين وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم.

----------


## ابوعرب

للهـــــم صل صلاة كاملة (1) وسلم ســــــلاماً تاماً (2) على سيدنا محمد الذي

(3) تنحل به العقد وتنفرج به الكرب وتقضى به الحوائج وتنال به الرغائب وحسن الخواتم 

(4) ويستسقى الغمام بوجهه الكريم وعلى آله وصحبه في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لك

----------


## زهرة النسرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين لاإله إلا انت سبحانك لك الملك ولك الحمد وانت على كل شيئ قدير وصلى الله على حبيبنا وشفيعنا وسيدنا سيد المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم





اللهم يا مفرج الكروب فرج كربي وكروب جميع المسلمين اللهم حنن القلوب القاسية عليا فأنت عالم بحالي وانت ارحم الراحمين يارب العالمين.
وادعوك يا مولاي بدعاء ذي النون حين دعاك في ثلاث ظلمات ظلمة الليل وظلمة البحر وظلمة بطن الحوت فاستجبت له ونجيته لا إله إلا انت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين
واخردعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدنا وحبيبنا ومولانا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم يا رحمن  يا رحيم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدانا محمد صلاة ترحمنا بها في الدنيا و الأ خر ه وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم عد د ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

اللهم يا مالك الملك صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاة ترزقنا بها من جميع الخيرات في الحياة وبعد الممات وعلى أله و صحبه وسلم في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لديك يا الله0

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهـــــم صل صلاة كاملة (1) وسلم ســــــلاماً تاماً (2) على سيدنا محمد الذي

(3) تنحل به العقد وتنفرج به الكرب وتقضى به الحوائج وتنال به الرغائب وحسن الخواتم 

(4) ويستسقى الغمام بوجهه الكريم وعلى آله وصحبه في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لك

----------


## ابوعرب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قال إبن مسعود رضي الله عنه : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لأصحابه : (( أيعجز أحدكم أن يتخذ كل صباح ومساء عند الله عهداً ؟ قيل : يارسول الله وما ذاك ؟ 

قال : يقول عند كل صباح ومساء اللهم فاطر السموات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة إني أعهد إليك في هذي الحياة بأني أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمداً عبدك 

ورسولك فلا تكلني إلى نفسي فإنك إن تكلني إلى نفسي تباعدني من الخير وتقربني من الشر وإني لا أثق إلا برحمتك فأجعل لي عندك عهدا توفينيه يوم القيامة إنك لا تخلف الميعاد .

فإذا قال ذلك طبع الله عليها طابعاً ووضعها تحت العرش فإذا كان يوم القيامة نادى مناد أين الذين لهم عند الله عهد فيقوم فيدخل الجنة )) .

اللهم إجعلنا ووالدينا ومن أحببناهم فيك ومن أحبونا فيك من أهل الجنة آمين يارب العالمين

الجامع لأحكام القرآن تفسير القرطبي في برنامج المحدث

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك سيدنا وحبيبك وحبيبنا سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم 

عد د ما كان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

----------


## ايو بكر

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك علىى محمد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم يا حي يا قيوم صلي وسلم وبارك عل سيدنا محمد النبي ألامي صلاة منك واليك يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث 000 وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم أجمعين في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لديك يا الله0

----------


## بنت شهريار

اللهم صلى وسلم بارك على اشرف المرسلين

----------


## nour2005

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على اشرف المرسلين 
سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## محمود المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العـــــــالمين إنك حميــــد مجيــــــد
أللــــــــــهم أميـــــــــــــن 
أميـــن .... أميـــن .... أميـــن 
يــــــا رب العـــــالمين*

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد صلاة منك واليك وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم عدد ماكان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

----------


## زهرة النسرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين 
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيد المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا
صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم






اللهم يامفرج الكروب فرج كربي وكروب جميع المسلمين اللهم حنن القلوب القاسية عليا ياأرحم الراحمين يارب العالمين والحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدنا ومولانا وشفيعنا وحبيبنا سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا مباركا

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا محمدالنبي الامي خاتم الانبياء والمرسلين صلوات عليه وعلي اله الطيبن الطهرين ابناء سيدتنا فاطمه الزهراء   وعل اله وصحبه وسلم  عدد ماكان ويكون وعدد الحركات والسكون0

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم يا ر ؤ وف يا عظيم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاة تفرج بها كربنا وكرب المسلمين والمسلمات و المؤمنيين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات وعلى أله و صحبه وسلم أجمعين عدد ما كان ويكون و عدد الحركات والسكون0

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم يا نور النور صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد صلاة تنور بها قلوبنا وتجعلها لنا نور يوم الحشر العظيم وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لديك يا لله0

----------


## aynad

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ   

      اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين والخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد صلاة ترضيك وترضيه وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## sandrela

اللهم صلى وسلم بارك على اشرف المرسلين

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي أفضل صلاةٍ على أسعد مخلوقاتك
سيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتك
كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون
أللهم أمين
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## زهرة النسرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على حبيبنا وشفيعنا وسيد الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعى أله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا








اللهم يامفرج الكروب فرج كربي وكروب جميع المسلمين اللهم حنن القلوب القاسية عليا ياأرحم الراحمين ياروؤف يارحيم يارب العالمين والحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدالخلق أجمعين سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا طيبا مباركا.

----------


## mmm_power

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد فى الاولين وفى الاخرين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

                   اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على خير الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه الطاهرين واجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين.

----------


## زهرة النسرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدنا وحبيبنا وشفيعنا سيد الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا









اللهم يا مفرج الكروب فرج كربي وكروب جميع المسلمين اللهم حنن القلوب القاسية عليا ياأرحم الراحمين يارب العالمين والحمدلله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيد المرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى أله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا مباركا.

----------


## Tiger Woman

اللهم صلى وسلم على اشرف المرسلين وخاتم النبيين و شفيعنا يوم الدين سيدنا محمد صلى اله عليه وسلم

----------


## aliali

اللهم صلي و سلم علي حبيبنا و شفيعنا سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد ابن عبد الله ما ضاقت الا فرجها الله وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم عدد ماكان ويكون وعدد الحراكات والسكون

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم يارؤوف يا عظيم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاة تفرج بها كربنا وكرب المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنيين والمؤمنات الا حياء منهم والاموات
وعلى أله و صحبه وسلم أجمعين عدد ما كان ويكون و عدد الحركات والسكون0

----------


## بسمله

اللهم صلى وسلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد



 و على آله وصحبه و سلم بكل صيغة صلاة 



صليت بها عليه و بكل صيغة صلاة أنت مصل



 بها عليه صلاة دائمة بدوامك .


وأجعلنا من شفعاؤه يوم القيامه


اللهم امين

----------


## ابوعرب

ا للهـــــم صل صلاة كاملة  وسلم ســــــلاماً تاماً  على سيدنا محمد الذي

 تنحل به العقد وتنفرج به الكرب وتقضى به الحوائج وتنال به الرغائب وحسن الخواتم 

 ويستسقى الغمام بوجهه الكريم وعلى آله وصحبه في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لك .

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

      اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيد الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد ؛ وعلى آلـــــه وأصحابه وأزواجه ، صلاة ترضيك وترضيه وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين يارب العالمين .

----------


## بسمله

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد طب القلوب


 ودوائها ، وعافية الأبدان وشفائها ، ونور


 الأبصار وضيائها وقوت الأرواح وغذائها 


وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم ، في كل لمحة 


ونفس وعدد ما وسعه علم الله .

----------


## aynad

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## somaaaaa

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد واله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

    اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين ، صلاة ترضيك وترضيه وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم ، وعنا معهم أجمعين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين  .

----------


## ابوعرب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عل سيد الاولين والاخرين وشفيعنا يوم الحشر العظيم سيدنامحمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم عدد ما كان ويكون وعدد الحر كات والسكون

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

       اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ، صلاة تجاوز عدد ذرات كونك العظيم وزينة عرشك الجليل ، صلاة ترضيك وترضيه وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

   اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين وسيد الخلق أجمعين صلاة خالدة إلى يوم الدين .

----------


## بسمله

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى


 آل سيدنا محمد صلاة تكون لك رضاءً 


ولحقه أداءً وأعطه الوسيلة والمقام


 المحمود الذي وعدته ، وقال رسول الله 


صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قالها وجبت له شفاعتي "..


اللهم بلغنا شفاعته يوم لاينفع مال ولا بنون

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي أفضل صلاةٍ على أسعد مخلوقاتكسيدنا محمد وسلم عدد معلوماتك ومداد كلماتككلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلونأللهم أمينأمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## بسمله

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد في

 الأولين وصل على سيدنا محمد

 في الآخرين وصل على سيدنا

 محمد في المرسلين وصل على سيدنا

 محمد في الملأ الأعلى إلى يوم الدين ..

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد*
*كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم*
*أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد* 
*كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم* 
*في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*
*أللهم أمين* 
*أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## ابوعرب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اللهم إني نويتُ بالصلاة على النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم امتثالا لأمركَ وتصديقاً لنبيّكَ  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم محبّة فيه وشوقاً إليه، وتعظيماً لقدره، ولكونه أهلاً لذلك فتقبّلها مني بفضلك وإحسانك وأزل حجاب الغفلة عن قلبي واجعلني من عبادك الصالحين. اللهم زده شرفاً على شرفه الذي أوليته، وعِزّاً على عِزّه الذي أعطيته، ونوراً على نوره الذي منه خلقته ، واعلِ مقامه في مقاماتِ المُرسلين ، ودرجته في درجاتِ النبيّين وأسألك رضاك ورضاه يا ربّ العالمين مع العافية الدائمة والموتِ على الكتاب والسنّة والجماعة وكلمتي الشهادة على تحقيقها من غير تبديل ولا تغيير واغفر لي ما ارتكبته بفضلك وجودك وكرمك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلّى الله على سيدّنا محمّدٍ خاتم النبيّين وإمام المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله ربّ العالمين ..

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك سيدنا محمد  النبي الامي  نبي الرحمه شفيعنا في اليوم الأخره وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم عدد ماكان ويكون وعدد الحراكات والسكون

----------


## بسمله

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد 

ما اتصلت العيون بالنظر 

وتزخرفت الأرضون بالمطر

 وحج حاج واعتمر ولبَّى ونحر

 وطاف بالبيت العتيق وقبَّل الحجر ..

----------


## amo

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آل سيدنا محمد ...كما صليت علي سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
وبارك  علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آل سيدنا محمد ...كما باركت  علي سيدنا إبراهيم وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم  في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد .

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم
وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد
كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

ياريت تقولوها 10 مرات ووقتها هتنولوا شفاعة النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة

----------


## بسمله

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد

 وعلى آله صلاة تكون لنا طريقاً 

لقربه ، وتأكيداً لحبه ، وباباً لجمعنا 

عليه ، وهدية مقبولة بين يديه ، وسلم

 وبارك كذلك أبداً ، وارض عن آله وصحبه

 السعدا ، واكسنا حُلل الرضا ، والطف

 بنا بلطفك في القضا

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## dodocasper

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله و صحبه اجمعين

----------


## bOndOk25

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم إني نويتُ بالصلاة على النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم امتثالا لأمركَ وتصديقاً لنبيّكَ  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم محبّة فيه وشوقاً إليه، وتعظيماً لقدره، ولكونه أهلاً لذلك فتقبّلها مني بفضلك وإحسانك وأزل حجاب الغفلة عن قلبي واجعلني من عبادك الصالحين. اللهم زده شرفاً على شرفه الذي أوليته، وعِزّاً على عِزّه الذي أعطيته، ونوراً على نوره الذي منه خلقته ، واعلِ مقامه في مقاماتِ المُرسلين ، ودرجته في درجاتِ النبيّين وأسألك رضاك ورضاه يا ربّ العالمين مع العافية الدائمة والموتِ على الكتاب والسنّة والجماعة وكلمتي الشهادة على تحقيقها من غير تبديل ولا تغيير واغفر لي ما ارتكبته بفضلك وجودك وكرمك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلّى الله على سيدّنا محمّدٍ خاتم النبيّين وإمام المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله ربّ العالمين ..
أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم
وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد
كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## بسمله

اللهم صل على محمد عدد حلمك ، وصل

على محمد عدد علمك ، وصل على محمد 

عدد كلماتك ، وصل على محمد عدد نعمتك  

 وصل على محمد ملء سمواتك ، وصل على

 محمد ملء أرضك ، وصل على محمد ملء 

عرشك ، وصل على محمد عدد ماجرى به

القلم فى أم الكتاب ، وصل على محمد عدد

ماخلقت فى سبع سمواتك ، وصل على 

محمد عدد ما أنت خالقه فيهن إلى يوم القيامة

فى كل يوم ألف مرة.

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم إني نويتُ بالصلاة على النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم امتثالا لأمركَ وتصديقاً لنبيّكَ  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم محبّة فيه وشوقاً إليه، وتعظيماً لقدره، ولكونه أهلاً لذلك فتقبّلها مني بفضلك وإحسانك وأزل حجاب الغفلة عن قلبي واجعلني من عبادك الصالحين. اللهم زده شرفاً على شرفه الذي أوليته، وعِزّاً على عِزّه الذي أعطيته، ونوراً على نوره الذي منه خلقته ، واعلِ مقامه في مقاماتِ المُرسلين ، ودرجته في درجاتِ النبيّين وأسألك رضاك ورضاه يا ربّ العالمين مع العافية الدائمة والموتِ على الكتاب والسنّة والجماعة وكلمتي الشهادة على تحقيقها من غير تبديل ولا تغيير واغفر لي ما ارتكبته بفضلك وجودك وكرمك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلّى الله على سيدّنا محمّدٍ خاتم النبيّين وإمام المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله ربّ العالمين 
اللهـــــم صل صلاة كاملة   وسلم ســــــلاماً تاماً   على سيدنا محمد الذي

  تنحل به العقد وتنفرج به الكرب وتقضى به الحوائج وتنال به الرغائب وحسن الخواتم 


 ويستسقى الغمام بوجهه الكريم وعلى آله وصحبه في كل لمحة ونفس بعدد كل معلوم لك

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## سمو البرنس وائل

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## بسمله

اللهم صل على محمد عدد من يسبحك

 ويهللك ويكبرك ويعظمك من يوم خلقت

 الدنيا إلى يوم القيامة فى كل يوم ألف مرة

----------


## حتة سكرة

اللهم  ما صلي على سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم إني نويتُ بالصلاة على النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم امتثالا لأمركَ وتصديقاً لنبيّكَ  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم محبّة فيه وشوقاً إليه، وتعظيماً لقدره، ولكونه أهلاً لذلك فتقبّلها مني بفضلك وإحسانك وأزل حجاب الغفلة عن قلبي واجعلني من عبادك الصالحين. اللهم زده شرفاً على شرفه الذي أوليته، وعِزّاً على عِزّه الذي أعطيته، ونوراً على نوره الذي منه خلقته ، واعلِ مقامه في مقاماتِ المُرسلين ، ودرجته في درجاتِ النبيّين وأسألك رضاك ورضاه يا ربّ العالمين مع العافية الدائمة والموتِ على الكتاب والسنّة والجماعة وكلمتي الشهادة على تحقيقها من غير تبديل ولا تغيير واغفر لي ما ارتكبته بفضلك وجودك وكرمك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلّى الله على سيدّنا محمّدٍ خاتم النبيّين وإمام المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله ربّ العالمين ..
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ايو بكر

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم عدد خلقك

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد علي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## عبد الرزاق

«  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين »

     اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيد الخلق أجمعين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه  ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين صلاة تجعلنا من شفعائه يوم نلقاه يارب العالمين .

----------


## اشرف المملوك

*
أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

   اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين صلاة ترضيك وترضيه صلاة مخلصة تملأ بها السموات والأرض يارب العالمين .

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## محمدحسن الحسيني

صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين

----------


## بسمله

اللهم صل على سيدنا ومولانا محمد 

عدد ما كان وعدد ما يكون وعدد

 ما أظلم عليه الليل وأضاء عليه النهار

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## مي مؤمن

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

     اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين ما طلعت الشمس على الكون حتى يوم الدين ، صلاة تجعلنا من رفقائه في فردوس النعيم يارب العالمين .

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ


     اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد صلاة تجاوز بها أرجاء الثقلين ويخلد ثوابها إلى يوم الدين يا أرحم الراحمين يارب .

----------


## بسمله

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد صلاة تنجينا 

بها من جميع الأهوال والآفات ، وتقضي

 بها جميع الحاجات ، وتطهرنا بها من جميع

 السيئات ، وترفعنا بها عندك أعلى الدرجات

 وتبلغنا بها أقصى الغايات من جميع الخيرات

 في الحياة وبعد الممات وعلى آله وصحبه 

وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد
أللهم أمين 
أمين .... أمين .... أمين يا رب العالمين*

----------


## مي مؤمن

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله وصحبه واجمعين

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

    اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ، صلاة تعدل ذرات رمال الصحراء و كواكب ونجوم السماء ؛ صلاة تمنحنا لديك أعلى الدرجات وتحط عنا بها جميع السيئات ، برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ، يارب العالمين .

----------


## بنت بلاد

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد*

----------


## maissa2009

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلى وسلم بارك على سيدنا محمد بقدر حبك فيه
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد فرج عنا ما نحن فيه
يارك الله فيك يااخت دموع القلب

----------


## بوالريم

اللهم صلي على حبيبك المصطفى ( صلى الله عليه وسلم) بعدد من صلى علية وبعدد من لم يصلي علية

----------


## بوالريم

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد فرج عنا ما نحن فيه
يارك الله فيك يااخت دموع القلب

----------


## amo

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ، صلاة بعدد خلقك وزينة عرشك ومداد كلماتك ؛ كلما ذكرك الذاكرون وغفل عن ذكرك الغافلون ، صلاة تنجينا بها من كرب الدنيا والأخرة يارب العالمين ، يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

*أللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد
كما صليت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلي آل سيدنا إبراهيم
أللهم بارك على سيدنا محمد .. وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
كما باركت على سيدنا إبراهيم .. وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم 
في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

    اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الكونين والثقلين والفريقين من عرب ومن عجم ، صلاة ترضيك وترضيه يارب العالمين ، و تجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## ماما زوزو

*[frame="6 80"]اللهم صلى أفضل الصلاة
على الحبيب المصطفى محمد
اللهم صلى اللهم صلى 
اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك عليه[/frame]*

----------


## الامل موجود

الهم صلى على سيدنا محمد .............  بارك الله فيك ورزقنا وياكم الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

        اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ، صلاة فيها أتم تسليم ، خالدة الذكر إلى يوم الدين ، تحط عنا بثوابها ما قد نكون اقترفناه من أخطاء علمنا بها أم لم نعلم ،  وترفع بها درجاتنا يوم نلقى وجهك الكريم يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## بنت بلاد

*اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد بعدد ماذكره الذاكرون وبعدد حبات الرمل والزيتون*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

الهم صلي وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد 
عليه افضل الصلاة والســلام

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

   اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ومن تبعهم باحسان أجمعين وعنا معهم  يا أرحم الراحمين ، صلاة تعز بها المؤمنين وتذل بها الكافرين والمنافقين إلى يوم الدين يارب العالمين .

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم, وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم, 
وبارك على محمد وعلى ال محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم فى العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا محمد

----------


## runaway_heart

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

        اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ، صلاة يعم خيرها جميع المسلمين فترفع فيها الدرجات وتحط السيئات ، صلاة يخلد ثوابها إلى يوم الدين وتجعلنا من شفعائه بين يديك يارب العالمين .

----------


## اينو

صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين

----------


## runaway_heart

*انا جييت اهو
اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد واله و صحبه اللهم امين
جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع الجميل*

----------


## ماما زوزو

**************




******************

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ
   اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين وعلى آله وأصحابه وعنا معهم يارب العالمين ، صلاة خالدة ترضيك وترضيه وتجعلنا بها من عتقاء النار وتفرج عنا وعن جميع المسلمين ما يعانون من هم وكرب أحاط بهم يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد ..

----------


## هاجس

اللهم صلي وسلم على حبيبنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ،،

----------


## runaway_heart

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على سيدنا محمد و على اله وصحبه و سلم
اللهم صلي على محمد و على ال محمد في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## مي مؤمن

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى اله محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ 
 اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ومن تبعهم باحسان إلى يوم الدين وعنا معهم يارب العالمين , صلاة تدفع بها عن المسلمين المحن التي يعيشونها وتفرج عنهم الهم والكرب والفرقة الثي يعانون منها ، وتمنحنا رضاك يا أرحم الراحمين ،  إنك سميع مجيب .

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## runaway_heart

*اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على سينا محمد و على اله و صحبه و سلم
اللهم صلي على محمد و على ال محمد في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

      اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين وعنا معهم أجمعين ، صلاة ترضى بها عنا وتكون لنا نوراً ورحمة بين يديك يوم نلقاك يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ماما زوزو

*صلى وسلم وبارك يا الله على الداعى إلى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله
صلى وسلم وبارك عليه يا الله وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله
صلى وسلم وبارك عليه يا الله وأشهد أن محمد رسول الله
صلى وسلم وبارك يا رحمن على النور السارى فى الأكوان
صلى وسلم وبارك يا رحمن على الألف باب رحمة الرحمن
صلى وسلم وبارك عليه وآله يا رحمن وبأسمائك الحسنى أرحمنا يارحمن
..................................................  ........*

----------


## runaway_heart

*اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك على خاتم الانبياء و المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد في العالمين انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ميمو المصرى

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد .. عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام

----------


## عبد الرزاق

* ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

   اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه وعنا معهم أجمعين ، صلاة تطمئن بها قلوبنا يوم نعرض عليك يا أرحم الراحمين ونستشعر بها رضاك وعفوك عنا يا أكرم الأكرمين .*

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد وعلى اصحابة وعلى أمه سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم

----------


## runaway_heart

اللهم صلى وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## مي مؤمن

الهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد وصلي على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
الهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد وصلي على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
الهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد وصلي على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
الهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد وصلي على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله

----------


## أمــونــة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى أل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد

----------


## فتى مصر

الهم صلى وسلم وبارك على افضل مخلوقاتك سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد*

----------


## محمدحسن الحسيني

حكم تسجيل الحضور اليومي للمنتديات بالصلاة على النبي


السؤال:

انتشرت في المنتديات مواضيع تحمل اسم "سجل حضورك بالصلاة على النبي" بحيث يشارك فيها العضو بكتابة رد يحوي صلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم. فهل هذه الطريقة مشروعة بارك الله فيكم؟

الإجابة: 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد:

فإنه ينبغي التنبيه على أمر مهم، وهو أن كثيرًا من الإخوة يقصدون الخير وتكثير الحسنات فتخطر على بالهم بعض الأفكار في ترديد الأذكار أو الصلوات على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم يشكرون على هذا الحرص على فعل الخيرات، وهو يدل على صحة الإيمان وحياة القلب، فجزاهم الله عن المسلمين خير الجزاء. غير أنه يجب التنبه إلى أن العبادات مبناها على التوقيف، فكل اقتراح في بابها يجب أن يكون مستندا على دليل، فهي ليس مثـــل العادات التي مبناها على الإباحة، فالأصل فيها أنه يجوز فعلها ما لم يأت دليل يحظرها.

فالواجب أن يحذر المسلم أن يقع في المحدثات التي حذر منها نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال " إياكم ومحدثات الأمور" وقال –عليه الصلاة والسلام- "كل بدعة ضلالة"، ومن ذلك أن يكون الذكر على هيئة جماعية أو التزام جماعي، لم يرد في شيء من الأحاديث.

فلو فرضنا أن طالبا للخير دعا إلى أن لا يدخل أحد مجلسهـم ـ مثلا ـ إلا أن يسلم ثم يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلما دخل قبل أن يجلس لقلنا له:

لك أن تذكر أهل مجلسك بفضائل الصلاة على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم وتدعوهم إلى الإكثار منها، كما ورد في السنة، ولكن لا تجعل ذلك على هيئة الالتزام الجماعي بالطريقة التي دعوت إليها؛ خشية أن يكون من الإحداث في الدين، إذ لم ترد مثل هذه الهيئة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو الصحابة. ومثل هذا ما يقترحه بعض أهل الخير الحريصين على الفضل في المنتديات، بالتزام الزائر بذكر مخصوص أو صلاة على النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم عند دخــوله، فله أن يذكر إخوانه بأن يحرص كل مشترك على التذكير بآية أو حديث أو فضل عمل، أو حكمة يختارها يذكرنا بها فإن ذلك من الذكرى التي تنفع المؤمنين، ولكن لا يلزم الجميع على أن يسجلوا حضورهم بالصلاة مثلا أو غير ذلك من الأذكار المخصوصــة، فإن هذا يشبه الالتزام الجماعي الذي لم يثبت به دليل، وقد ورد عــن الصحابة النهي عنه. فقد نهى ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قومًا كانوا قد اجتمعوا في مسجد الكوفة يسبحون بالعدّ بصورة جماعية وذكر لهم إن ذلك من الإحداث في الدين. [قد رواه الدارمي وغيره بإسناد صحيح].

وأخيرا نذكر بما قاله العلماء بأن البدع تبدأ صغارا ثم تؤول كبارًا، بمعنى أن الإحداث في الدين -وهي البدع- يتطور ويزاد فيه ويبنى عليه، ولا يقف عند حد، حتى يأتي اليوم الذي تختلط السنن بالبدع، ولا يعرف المسلمون ما ورد مما حدث، كما فعلت الصوفية المبتدعة حتى آل بها الأمر إلى أن اخترعت طرقا وهيئات في الذكر ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، وكل ذلك بسبب التسامح في البدء بالبدع الصغيرة، حتى صارت كبيرة. ولهذا كان السلف الصالح ينهون عن الابتداع أشد النهي، كما ذكر ذلك وروى عنهم ابن وضاح في كتابه القيم البدع والنهي عنها، وذكره غيره مثل الطرطوشي في كتابه الحوادث والبدع، و*** شامة في كتابه الباعث على إنكار البدع والحوادث.

والله أعلم. 

المفتي: حامد بن عبد الله العلي 


ان كانت هذه الكلمات تكفيكم فرجاء من مشرفي القسم غلق الموضوع

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

الهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد وصلي على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
الهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد وصلي على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
الهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد وصلي على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد
الهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد وصلي على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## moooooode

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم وعلى اله واصحابة اجمعين

----------


## aynad

*الهم صلي على محمد وعلى ال محمد وصلي على ابراهيم وعلى ال ابراهيم انك حميد مجيد*

----------


## تعلب مصر

صلى الله عليه وسلم 
نحن فداك يا اشرف البشر

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ما تفعلونه هو بدعة!
انتبهوا واحترموا واقرأوا الفتوي التي وضعها من دخل مشكوراً لينبهكم!

----------


## نوارا

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على افضل الانبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد وعلى اله واصحابه اجمعين

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## الوطواط الفدائى

> حكم تسجيل الحضور اليومي للمنتديات بالصلاة على النبي
> 
> 
> السؤال:
> 
> انتشرت في المنتديات مواضيع تحمل اسم "سجل حضورك بالصلاة على النبي" بحيث يشارك فيها العضو بكتابة رد يحوي صلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم. فهل هذه الطريقة مشروعة بارك الله فيكم؟
> 
> الإجابة: 
> 
> ...





> ما تفعلونه هو بدعة!
> انتبهوا واحترموا واقرأوا الفتوي التي وضعها من دخل مشكوراً لينبهكم!


 
*السلام عليكم* 
*أخوايا الكريمان* 
*هذه الفتوى ليس مفاداها أن مواضيع المنتديات " بدعة أو مخالفة للدين "*
*فالفتوى مفادها ألا تفرض شيئًا ليس بفرض لعمل ما*
*كالمثال الذى ضرب فى الفتوى* 
*انه لدخول أحد لمجلسنا لابد ان يسلم ثم يصلى* 
*هنا ليس كذلك*
*و الدليل على ذلك أن حضرتك لم تحذف مشاركتك لأنها لا تحوى على " الصلاة على النبى "* 
*و ان كنتم تطلقون لفظ " البدعة " على كل محدث .. فكيف بحديث النبى " صلى الله عليه وسلم " من سنة سنة حسنة فله أجرها و أجر من عمل بها* 
*يا أخى الكريم* 
*البدعة   هى كل ما ابتدع فى الدين  أى كل ما استحدث فى امور الدين* 
*أى ان تأتى بجديد فى الدين او تعدل على ركن من أركانه* 
*فهذه هى البدعة .. لأن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم*
*و الابتداع فى الدين بمعنى انك تغير فى الفرائض أو الثوابت* 
*لكن ما يحدث هنا .. يمكن ان نسميه سنة حسنة* 
*لأننا هنا ندخل نصلى على النبى صلى الله عليه و سلم نخرج*
*فهذا ليس مجلس و شرط الدخول هو الصلاة ع النبى* 
*نحن ندعو لكثرة الصلاة على النبى* 
*فكل منا يصلى ع النبى* 
*و هذه المواضيع عندما يراها اخ يتجول فى المنتدى يتذكر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم و يصلى عليه*
*فهى بالضبط كلافتات تذكير ليس اكثر و لا اقل*
*و الاخوة مشكورين على ذلك* 
*فمن فكر فى هذا الامر بإذن الله له ثواب العمل و ثواب كل من صلى على النبى بسبب هذه الفكرة*

*و جزاكم الله خيرا اخى*

*أخوكم فى الله*




*اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد و على آله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## aynad

بارك الله فيك يا فدائي وانا مع كلامك

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلي  علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم .*

----------


## ماما زوزو

****************


***********************

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## amo

*اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم .*

----------


## المتيم

اللهم صلي وسلم على حبيبنا المصطفى وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..

----------


## الشريف العلوى

اللهم صلى على محمد واله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## ابوعرب

[frame="7 80"]  اللهم إني نويتُ بالصلاة على النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم امتثالا لأمركَ وتصديقاً لنبيّكَ  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم محبّة فيه وشوقاً إليه، وتعظيماً لقدره، ولكونه أهلاً لذلك فتقبّلها مني بفضلك وإحسانك وأزل حجاب الغفلة عن قلبي واجعلني من عبادك الصالحين. اللهم زده شرفاً على شرفه الذي أوليته، وعِزّاً على عِزّه الذي أعطيته، ونوراً على نوره الذي منه خلقته ، واعلِ مقامه في مقاماتِ المُرسلين ، ودرجته في درجاتِ النبيّين وأسألك رضاك ورضاه يا ربّ العالمين مع العافية الدائمة والموتِ على الكتاب والسنّة والجماعة وكلمتي الشهادة على تحقيقها من غير تبديل ولا تغيير واغفر لي ما ارتكبته بفضلك وجودك وكرمك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلّى الله على سيدّنا محمّدٍ خاتم النبيّين وإمام المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله ربّ العالمين  [/frame]

----------


## الشريف العلوى

اللهم صلى وسلم وزد وبارك على عبدك ورسولك محمد واله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## نجلاء04

اللهم صلى و سلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد و على اله و صحبيه و سلم

----------


## ابوعرب

[frame="7 80"]* اللهم صلِّ وسلم على سيدنا محمدٍ مفتاح باب رحمة الله عدد مافي علم الله صلاةً وسلاماً دائمين بدوام ملك الله وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم   عدد كلِّ ذرّةٍ ألف مرة[/frame]

----------


## amo

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم .

----------


## علاء حمامره

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد 
المرسلين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد المجاهد ين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الشاهد ين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الخائفين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الخاشعين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الطائعين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد التائبين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد العابدين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الحامدين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الصالحين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الراكعين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الساجدين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد القائمين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد القاعدين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد المتقين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد المستغفرين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد النادمين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الشاكرين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الحافظين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الذاكرين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد العاقلين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد المحسنين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الاكرمين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد المنذرين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد المبشرين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد الطيبين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد النبيئين اللهم صل و سلم على سيدنا محمد سيد العالمين وعلى جميع الأنبياء و المرسلين وعلى جميع الملائكة المقربين وعلى عباد الله الصالحين من أهل السماوات و الاراضين وعلينا معهم اجمعبن برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد و على ءاله و صحبه وسلم اجمعين آمين
alahamamrah@hotmail.com

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## aliali

اللهم صلي و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا و امامنا و شفيعنا محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه وسلم )

----------


## ابوعرب

[frame="7 80"]  حبيبي يارسول الله

اللهم إني نويتُ بالصلاة على النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم امتثالا لأمركَ وتصديقاً لنبيّكَ 
 محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم محبّة فيه وشوقاً إليه، وتعظيماً لقدره، ولكونه أهلاً لذلك فتقبّلها مني بفضلك وإحسانك وأزل حجاب الغفلة عن قلبي واجعلني من عبادك الصالحين. اللهم زده شرفاً على شرفه الذي أوليته، وعِزّاً على عِزّه الذي أعطيته، ونوراً على نوره الذي منه خلقته ، واعلِ مقامه في مقاماتِ المُرسلين ، ودرجته في درجاتِ النبيّين وأسألك رضاك ورضاه يا ربّ العالمين مع العافية الدائمة والموتِ على الكتاب والسنّة والجماعة وكلمتي الشهادة على تحقيقها من غير تبديل ولا تغيير واغفر لي ما ارتكبته بفضلك وجودك وكرمك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلّى الله على سيدّنا محمّدٍ خاتم النبيّين وإمام المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله ربّ العالمين  [/frame]

----------


## ابوعرب

حبيبي يارسول الله

* اللهم صلِّ وسلم على سيدنا محمدٍ مفتاح باب رحمة الله عدد مافي علم الله صلاةً وسلاماً دائمين بدوام ملك الله وعلى آله وصحبه عدد كلِّ ذرّةٍ ألف مرة

----------


## amo

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم  .

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد ..
اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على خاتم المرسلين .*

----------


## silk355

صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين

----------


## حبك خيال

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## راقص معا الذئاب

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اهل سيدنا محمد وعلي اصحاب سيدنا محمد

----------


## amo

اللهم صلي علي سيدنا محمد وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم .

----------


## muslimaangel_24

*اللهم صلى و بارك على سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام  و على اّلى بيته و أصحابه .*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

*    ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ
    اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيد الأولين ولآخرين سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه أجمعين وعنا معهم برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين ، صلاة تجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين .*

----------


## Bloody Tears

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ابوعرب

}الصلاة على النبي الكريم{
}إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً {(56) الاحزاب 
اللهم صل وسلم و بارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين, ملء السموات وملء الأرض وملء ما بينهما, وملء ما شئت من شيءٍ بعدُ مما لا يعلم علمه إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين, عدد ما أحاط به علمك وجرى به قلمك وأحصاه كتابك و وسِعته رحمتك, وصلت عليه ملائكتك وجميع خلقك.اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمـعين في الأولين وفي الآخرين وفي الملأ الأعلـى إلى يوم الدين . اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. في الليل إذا يغشى وفي النهار إذا تجلى. وفي الآخرة والأولى. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، ما أذن مؤذن و كبّر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما صام صائم وأفطر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما حجّ حاج واعتمر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما ذكر ذاكر واستغفر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . وآته اللهم الوسيلة والفضيلة والدرجة الرفيعة العالية والمقام المحمود الذي وعدته. اللهم اشرح بالصلاة عليه صدورنا، ويسِّر بها أمورنا، وفرِّج بها كروبنا, واقض بها ديوننا، وأصلح بها أحوالنا, وبلغنا بها آمالنا, وانصر بها حُجَّتَنَا ،واغسل بها حوْبتنا، واجعلها نوراً لنا من بين أيدينا، ومن خلفنا ، وعن أيماننا، وعن شمائلنا، ومن فوقنا ،ومن تحتنا. اللهم ارزقنا شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الحساب. واحشرنا في زمرته صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الأصحاب, واسقنا من حوضه صلى الله عليه وسلم والأحباب. وأظّلنا ووالدينا والمؤمنين في ظلك يوم الحساب, وأكرمنا بمرافقته صلى الله عليه وسلم في الفردوس الأعلى بغير حساب ولا عقاب. اللهم صل وسلم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين عدد من صلّى عليه. اللهم صل وسلم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين عدد من لم يُصلِ عليه. اللهم صل وسلم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله أجمعين كما أمرت أن يُصلى عليه. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين عدد ما ذكرك الذاكرون، و غفل عن ذِكرك الغافلون. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما تعاقب الليل والنهار. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما غرَّد طائر وطار. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آل بـيـتـه الأخــيار والمـهاجرين والأنصار.
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون.
وسلام على المرسلين, والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الأنبياء والمرسلين وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين وزوجاته الطاهرات أمهات المؤمنين ، صلاة تجاوز بها عدد خلقك ماطلع عليهم النهار وما غشيهم من ليل ، صلاة ترضيك وترضيه وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين برحمتك وفضلك يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## amo

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## عبد الرزاق

* ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

   اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين ما طلعت الشمس وما تحركت النسائم ، صلاة ترضى بها عنا يارب العالمين وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين .*

----------


## محمدحسن الحسيني

حكم تسجيل الحضور اليومي للمنتديات بالصلاة على النبي


السؤال:

انتشرت في المنتديات مواضيع تحمل اسم "سجل حضورك بالصلاة على النبي" بحيث يشارك فيها العضو بكتابة رد يحوي صلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم. فهل هذه الطريقة مشروعة بارك الله فيكم؟

الإجابة: 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد:

فإنه ينبغي التنبيه على أمر مهم، وهو أن كثيرًا من الإخوة يقصدون الخير وتكثير الحسنات فتخطر على بالهم بعض الأفكار في ترديد الأذكار أو الصلوات على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم يشكرون على هذا الحرص على فعل الخيرات، وهو يدل على صحة الإيمان وحياة القلب، فجزاهم الله عن المسلمين خير الجزاء. غير أنه يجب التنبه إلى أن العبادات مبناها على التوقيف، فكل اقتراح في بابها يجب أن يكون مستندا على دليل، فهي ليس مثـــل العادات التي مبناها على الإباحة، فالأصل فيها أنه يجوز فعلها ما لم يأت دليل يحظرها.

فالواجب أن يحذر المسلم أن يقع في المحدثات التي حذر منها نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال " إياكم ومحدثات الأمور" وقال –عليه الصلاة والسلام- "كل بدعة ضلالة"، ومن ذلك أن يكون الذكر على هيئة جماعية أو التزام جماعي، لم يرد في شيء من الأحاديث.

فلو فرضنا أن طالبا للخير دعا إلى أن لا يدخل أحد مجلسهـم ـ مثلا ـ إلا أن يسلم ثم يصلي على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلما دخل قبل أن يجلس لقلنا له:

لك أن تذكر أهل مجلسك بفضائل الصلاة على نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم وتدعوهم إلى الإكثار منها، كما ورد في السنة، ولكن لا تجعل ذلك على هيئة الالتزام الجماعي بالطريقة التي دعوت إليها؛ خشية أن يكون من الإحداث في الدين، إذ لم ترد مثل هذه الهيئة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو الصحابة. ومثل هذا ما يقترحه بعض أهل الخير الحريصين على الفضل في المنتديات، بالتزام الزائر بذكر مخصوص أو صلاة على النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم عند دخــوله، فله أن يذكر إخوانه بأن يحرص كل مشترك على التذكير بآية أو حديث أو فضل عمل، أو حكمة يختارها يذكرنا بها فإن ذلك من الذكرى التي تنفع المؤمنين، ولكن لا يلزم الجميع على أن يسجلوا حضورهم بالصلاة مثلا أو غير ذلك من الأذكار المخصوصــة، فإن هذا يشبه الالتزام الجماعي الذي لم يثبت به دليل، وقد ورد عــن الصحابة النهي عنه. فقد نهى ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قومًا كانوا قد اجتمعوا في مسجد الكوفة يسبحون بالعدّ بصورة جماعية وذكر لهم إن ذلك من الإحداث في الدين. [قد رواه الدارمي وغيره بإسناد صحيح].

وأخيرا نذكر بما قاله العلماء بأن البدع تبدأ صغارا ثم تؤول كبارًا، بمعنى أن الإحداث في الدين -وهي البدع- يتطور ويزاد فيه ويبنى عليه، ولا يقف عند حد، حتى يأتي اليوم الذي تختلط السنن بالبدع، ولا يعرف المسلمون ما ورد مما حدث، كما فعلت الصوفية المبتدعة حتى آل بها الأمر إلى أن اخترعت طرقا وهيئات في الذكر ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان، وكل ذلك بسبب التسامح في البدء بالبدع الصغيرة، حتى صارت كبيرة. ولهذا كان السلف الصالح ينهون عن الابتداع أشد النهي، كما ذكر ذلك وروى عنهم ابن وضاح في كتابه القيم البدع والنهي عنها، وذكره غيره مثل الطرطوشي في كتابه الحوادث والبدع، و*** شامة في كتابه الباعث على إنكار البدع والحوادث.

والله أعلم. 

المفتي: حامد بن عبد الله العلي

----------


## ابوعرب

[frame="7 80"][frame="7 80"][ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً {(56) الاحزاب 
اللهم إني نويتُ بالصلاة على النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم امتثالا لأمركَ وتصديقاً لنبيّكَ  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم محبّة فيه وشوقاً إليه، وتعظيماً لقدره، ولكونه أهلاً لذلك فتقبّلها مني بفضلك وإحسانك وأزل حجاب الغفلة عن قلبي واجعلني من عبادك الصالحين. اللهم زده شرفاً على شرفه الذي أوليته، وعِزّاً على عِزّه الذي أعطيته، ونوراً على نوره الذي منه خلقته ، واعلِ مقامه في مقاماتِ المُرسلين ، ودرجته في درجاتِ النبيّين وأسألك رضاك ورضاه يا ربّ العالمين مع العافية الدائمة والموتِ على الكتاب والسنّة والجماعة وكلمتي الشهادة على تحقيقها من غير تبديل ولا تغيير واغفر لي ما ارتكبته بفضلك وجودك وكرمك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلّى الله على سيدّنا محمّدٍ خاتم النبيّين وإمام المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله ربّ العالمين ..
اللهم صل وسلم و بارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين, ملء السموات وملء الأرض وملء ما بينهما, وملء ما شئت من شيءٍ بعدُ مما لا يعلم علمه إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك.   
حبيبي قلبي ياسيدي وقرة عيني يا سيدي يا رسول الله صلي عليه وسلم
اعلم اخي في الله بانني سوف اصلي على رسول الله صلي عليه وسلم
في كل وقت اذا دعيت او لم ادعي سوف ادخل واصلي عل خير خلق الله سيدي رسول الله صلي عليه وسلم
جزاك الله خير الجزاء
اعلم انى الصلاة على الرسول صلي عليه وسلم
هي دعوه من الله سبحانه وتعال من منا يفوز بتلبية  هذه الدعوه[/frame][/frame]

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الأولين والآخرين وعلى أصحابه أجمعين وعنا معهم يارب العالمين صلاة خالدة أبد الدهر يا أرحم الراحمين .

----------


## بنت بلاد

*اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال سيدنا محمد بعدد ماذكره الذاكرون وبعدد حبات الرمل والزيتون*

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد
وعلي اله و صحبه اجمعين*

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]اللهم صلى على محمد النبى الأمى وعلى أهلة وأصحابة وكل من أتبعهة الى يوم الدين 
وصلاة وسلامأ عليك يا سيدى ويا حبيبى يا رسول الله..[/grade]

----------


## ابوعرب

اللهم صل وسلم و بارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين, ملء السموات وملء الأرض وملء ما بينهما, وملء ما شئت من شيءٍ بعدُ مما لا يعلم علمه إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك

----------


## محمدحسن الحسيني

> حكم تسجيل الحضور اليومي للمنتديات بالصلاة على النبي
> 
> 
> السؤال:
> 
> انتشرت في المنتديات مواضيع تحمل اسم "سجل حضورك بالصلاة على النبي" بحيث يشارك فيها العضو بكتابة رد يحوي صلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم. فهل هذه الطريقة مشروعة بارك الله فيكم؟
> 
> الإجابة: 
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## hino27

اللهم صلي على وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## عبد الرزاق

*ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

        اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على سيدنا محمد سيد الخلق أجمعين وعلى آله وأصحابه وزوجاته أمهات المؤمنين وعنا معهم ؛ صلاة تجاوز عدد قطرات المحيطات والبحور والأنهار ، صلاة تفيض بركتها على المؤمنين وتدخلهم في مجال رحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين يارب .*

----------


## بنت بلاد

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى ال محمد بعدد ماذكره الذاكرون وبعدد حبات الرمل والزيتون

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه وسلم*

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

اللهم صلى وسلم عليك يا حبيب الله وعلى أهلك وأصحابك أمين.....
ربنا يخليكى يا فرحة القلب وأنا بسمى موضوعك دة حسنة جارية وكنت اتمنة أعملة بس أنتى سبقتينى ويباركلك ربنا أنشاء الله ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين...
مع تحياتى العاطرة....
أبو كريم....

----------


## بنت بلاد

*اللهم صلى على محمد وعلى ال محمد بعدد ماذكره الذاكرون وبعدد حبات الرمل والزيتون*

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه وسلم

----------


## زهــــراء

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على  افضل الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أهلة وأصحابة ومن أتبعة ألى يوم الدين...
 :Ward703:

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد .

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه وسلم*

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ
   اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين سيدنا محمد الصادق الأمين وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه أجمعين ؛ صلاة خالدة ملء السماوات والأرض ،  خالصة لوجهك العزيز الكريم ، صلاة ندخرها بين يديك يا أرحم الراحمين تشفع لنا يوم نلقاك يا رب العالمين .

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أهلة سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى
أهل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى أهل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى اهل ابراهيم
فى العالمين أنك حميدأ مجيد...

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد .

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي وسلم و بارك علي سيدنا و مولانا محمد وعلي اله و صحبه وسلم

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى أهلة سيدنا محمد كما صليت على ابراهيم وعلى
أهل ابراهيم
وبارك على محمد وعلى أهل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى اهل ابراهيم
فى العالمين أنك حميدأ مجيد...

----------


## ابوعرب

[frame="7 80"]
}الصلاة على النبي الكريم{
}إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً {(56) الاحزاب 
اللهم صل وسلم و بارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين, ملء السموات وملء الأرض وملء ما بينهما, وملء ما شئت من شيءٍ بعدُ مما لا يعلم علمه إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين, عدد ما أحاط به علمك وجرى به قلمك وأحصاه كتابك و وسِعته رحمتك, وصلت عليه ملائكتك وجميع خلقك.اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمـعين في الأولين وفي الآخرين وفي الملأ الأعلـى إلى يوم الدين . اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. في الليل إذا يغشى وفي النهار إذا تجلى. وفي الآخرة والأولى. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، ما أذن مؤذن و كبّر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما صام صائم وأفطر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما حجّ حاج واعتمر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما ذكر ذاكر واستغفر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . وآته اللهم الوسيلة والفضيلة والدرجة الرفيعة العالية والمقام المحمود الذي وعدته. اللهم اشرح بالصلاة عليه صدورنا، ويسِّر بها أمورنا، وفرِّج بها كروبنا, واقض بها ديوننا، وأصلح بها أحوالنا, وبلغنا بها آمالنا, وانصر بها حُجَّتَنَا ،واغسل بها حوْبتنا، واجعلها نوراً لنا من بين أيدينا، ومن خلفنا ، وعن أيماننا، وعن شمائلنا، ومن فوقنا ،ومن تحتنا. اللهم ارزقنا شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الحساب. واحشرنا في زمرته صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الأصحاب, واسقنا من حوضه صلى الله عليه وسلم والأحباب. وأظّلنا ووالدينا والمؤمنين في ظلك يوم الحساب, وأكرمنا بمرافقته صلى الله عليه وسلم في الفردوس الأعلى بغير حساب ولا عقاب. اللهم صل وسلم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين عدد من صلّى عليه. اللهم صل وسلم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين عدد من لم يُصلِ عليه. اللهم صل وسلم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله أجمعين كما أمرت أن يُصلى عليه. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين عدد ما ذكرك الذاكرون، و غفل عن ذِكرك الغافلون. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما تعاقب الليل والنهار. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما غرَّد طائر وطار. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آل بـيـتـه الأخــيار والمـهاجرين والأنصار.
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون.
وسلام على المرسلين, والحمد لله رب العالمين. [/frame]

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد .

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

}الصلاة على النبي الكريم{
}إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً {(56) الاحزاب 
اللهم صل وسلم و بارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين, ملء السموات وملء الأرض وملء ما بينهما, وملء ما شئت من شيءٍ بعدُ مما لا يعلم علمه إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين, عدد ما أحاط به علمك وجرى به قلمك وأحصاه كتابك و وسِعته رحمتك, وصلت عليه ملائكتك وجميع خلقك.اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمـعين في الأولين وفي الآخرين وفي الملأ الأعلـى إلى يوم الدين . اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين. في الليل إذا يغشى وفي النهار إذا تجلى. وفي الآخرة والأولى. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، ما أذن مؤذن و كبّر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما صام صائم وأفطر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما حجّ حاج واعتمر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما ذكر ذاكر واستغفر. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . وآته اللهم الوسيلة والفضيلة والدرجة الرفيعة العالية والمقام المحمود الذي وعدته. اللهم اشرح بالصلاة عليه صدورنا، ويسِّر بها أمورنا، وفرِّج بها كروبنا, واقض بها ديوننا، وأصلح بها أحوالنا, وبلغنا بها آمالنا, وانصر بها حُجَّتَنَا ،واغسل بها حوْبتنا، واجعلها نوراً لنا من بين أيدينا، ومن خلفنا ، وعن أيماننا، وعن شمائلنا، ومن فوقنا ،ومن تحتنا. اللهم ارزقنا شفاعته صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الحساب. واحشرنا في زمرته صلى الله عليه وسلم مع الأصحاب, واسقنا من حوضه صلى الله عليه وسلم والأحباب. وأظّلنا ووالدينا والمؤمنين في ظلك يوم الحساب, وأكرمنا بمرافقته صلى الله عليه وسلم في الفردوس الأعلى بغير حساب ولا عقاب. اللهم صل وسلم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين عدد من صلّى عليه. اللهم صل وسلم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين عدد من لم يُصلِ عليه. اللهم صل وسلم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله أجمعين كما أمرت أن يُصلى عليه. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين عدد ما ذكرك الذاكرون، و غفل عن ذِكرك الغافلون. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما تعاقب الليل والنهار. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ما غرَّد طائر وطار. اللهم صل وسلم وبارك وأنعم على عبدك ورسولك سيدنا محمد وعلى آل بـيـتـه الأخــيار والمـهاجرين والأنصار.
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون.
وسلام على المرسلين, والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## عبد الرزاق

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ
      اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه ، عدد ذرات الرمال وقطرات المحيطات ، صلاة ترضى بها عنا وتجعلنا من شفعائه يوم نلقاك يارب العالمين .

----------


## سموحة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي افضل واتم الصلاه علي سيدنا وحبيبنا المصطفي صلي الله عليه واله وسلم تسليما

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## سموحة

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين

----------


## أبو كريم وبس

ـ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين ـ

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأزواجه صلاة الأولين والآخرين ونحن معهم أجمعين يارب العالمين واجعلنا من شفعائه يوم الدين يا أكرم الأكرمين .

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## تمرحنة

اللهم صلي على حبيبك المصطفى ( صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## سموحة

صلي الله علي سيدنا وحبيبنا المصطفي صلوات الله وسلامه عليه

----------


## ابوعرب

[frame="7 80"]اللهم إني نويتُ بالصلاة على النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم امتثالا لأمركَ وتصديقاً لنبيّكَ  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم محبّة فيه وشوقاً إليه، وتعظيماً لقدره، ولكونه أهلاً لذلك فتقبّلها مني بفضلك وإحسانك وأزل حجاب الغفلة عن قلبي واجعلني من عبادك الصالحين. اللهم زده شرفاً على شرفه الذي أوليته، وعِزّاً على عِزّه الذي أعطيته، ونوراً على نوره الذي منه خلقته ، واعلِ مقامه في مقاماتِ المُرسلين ، ودرجته في درجاتِ النبيّين وأسألك رضاك ورضاه يا ربّ العالمين مع العافية الدائمة والموتِ على الكتاب والسنّة والجماعة وكلمتي الشهادة على تحقيقها من غير تبديل ولا تغيير واغفر لي ما ارتكبته بفضلك وجودك وكرمك يا أرحم الراحمين وصلّى الله على سيدّنا محمّدٍ خاتم النبيّين وإمام المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله ربّ العالمين ..[/frame]

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد .

----------


## بوناسيرا

اللهم صلى على نبيك محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم )

----------


## Sanzio

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد

----------


## aynad

اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد .

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## ahmedab216

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما باركت على سيدنا ابراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد .

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## totatoty

اللهم صلى على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم

----------


## aynad

*اللهم صلي و سلم وبارك علي سيدنا ومولانا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه وسلم*

----------


## رحمة

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إخوتى و أخواتى بعد الإطلاع على هذا الرابط 
مـن هنـــــا

و الحوار الذى تم بخصوص هذا الموضوع تم إرسال إستفسار و بصورة توضح طبيعية المنتدى و أن هذا العمل لا يُعد ذكراً جماعياً للجنة الفتاوى تم الرد بادىء الأمر كالآتى :-

((عليكم السلام... حياكم الله في موقع(الإسلام اليوم). وصلنا سؤالكم، وأخذ دوره في العرض على المختصين. التمسوا لنا بعض العذر إن تأخر الردّ؛ فنحن نستقبل يومياً عشرات الأسئلة. شكراً جزيلاً على تواصلكم، والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم، ويسدّد على طريق الخير والحقّ خُطاكم. المكتب العلمي بموقع (الإسلام اليوم))
ثم إنتظرت لحين البت فى هذا الأمر الى أن جاءتنى الإجابة بفضل الله و كانت كالآتى:-

From: ftawa@islamlight.net 

رحمه /أخي السائل
السؤال
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هذا السؤال المرسل وردت إلينا كثير من المواضيع بالمنتديات عن حرمانية الدخول لصفحة يكتب فيها سجل حضورك بالصلاة على النبى عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام و رغم انها لا تكون جماعية أبدا بل كل ما يدخل شخص للمكان يسجل الصلاة كنوع من أنواع أخذ الثواب فهل هذا يعتبر بدعة من بدع الذكر الجماعى باعتبار ان مئات الأشخاص يدخلون المكان لكن لا يدخلون هذه الصفحة دفعة واحدة؟ 

أجاب عنها فضيلة الشيخ اللجنة العلمية نص الاجابة على السؤال الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه إلى يوم الدين . 
أما بعد .
 أخي الكريم حرمة هذه الأشكال من المواضيع ليست لكونها ذكرا جماعيا . وإنما لكونها أمرا مبتدعا . والبدعة : طريقة مبتدعة مخترعة يقصد بها مضاهاة الشرعية . وبعبارة أسهل : البدعة : أختراع طريقة جديدة للتعبد لم يشرعه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . مثلا ليس عندنا نص بحرمة الذكر الجماعي . وإنما كان محرما لأنها طريقة مبتدعة . وقد نهانا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الابتداع والإحداث في الدين أشد النهي، فقال: "من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد". وفي رواية: "من عمل عملاً ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد". أي مردود على صاحبه وغير مقبول منه. والله تعالى أعلم 
-----------------------------------------

لذا لمراعاة الأمانة الإشرافية بهذا المكان كان من المتوجب علىّ إيقاف الموضوع مع إعلان حسن النوايا لكل من كتب به و حق الله أولى أن يتبع لذا سيتم غلق الموضوع و هذا لفترة حتى يقرأه الجميع و نحن هنا لنتعلم و نستفيد و نفيد
بارك الله فيكم جميعا*

----------

